# Capacité du cerveau



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

15 janvier 2013
J'ai écrit ceci dans un forum comme réponse a cette question sur ce sujet au mois de janvier 2013.
Capacité de notre cerveau je dirais 100%
Tout découle de notre façon de penser a vrai dire.
Il faut faire une différence avant tout avec regarder et voir.
Puis voir est une vision élargie de notre pensée qui nous donne accès a plusieurs point vue.
Il existe une règle qui est partout même dans lunivers.
Cette règle de 33 1/3 sapplique pour notre cerveau aussi
33 1/3 de penser inutiles en rêverie inutiles durant une journée.
33 1/3 de penser utiles associés a nos tâches au quotidien
Puis 33 1/3 qui ne nous servent pas directement mais sers a une autre forme de vie je mexplique.
Je vais y aller par comparaison avec une ordinateur pour donner ce point vue.
Lordinateur a une forme dintelligence artificiel vous allez me dire mais il en demeure pas moins que cest de lintelligence quand même.
Elle nous sers bien en tout cas mais il reste que lordinateur sans fiche pas mal de le savoir quon lexploite a son insu.
Exactement identique pour ce 33 1/3 qui ne sers a rien a première vue mais qui sers a ce qui a de plus évolué que nous tous réunie. Rien ne se perds dans lunivers et ce qui est invisible pour certain ne lai pas pour dautres.
En poussant plus loin sur limagination ...
Jimagine notre propre cerveau dans son ensemble qui est un univers dans son entier à linfiniment plus petit avec son bagage génétique ainsi que ses vies antérieures qui sont compressées dans un TOUT sous forme dune pensée qui est de subsister et qui nous confirme que nous existons. etc... ETC ... Ce que vous avez déjà lu précédemment...
Et je conclus pas ceci...
Le temps nous le dira 
Tiens la formule du temps tant a y être
Formule du temps
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans lespace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait dunion entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.
Cest comme dire : Ce que je viens décrire au présent... Il passe et il est passée
Après tout rien ne se créé seule et ça prends de limagination pour créer.
La cause précède le phénomène. 
Tout a une cause, et, dans les mêmes conditions, la même cause est suivie du même effet.
Le temps est la cause suivie du même effet dans un espace.
Le temps et lespace ne sont pas face a face ny dos a dos. Son juste côte a côte relier par un trait dunion.
Ça demande peut-être une explication ce que je viens décrire...
Si le temps et lespace était face a face mon envoie aurais demeurer dans mon ordinateur et sy il était dos a dos mon envoie aurais poursuivie un chemin inconnu dans des direction opposé.
Donc son côte a côte vue que le temps de mon envoie a pris un chemin pour occuper un autre espace qui me relie par un trait dunion a cette espace occupé par mon écris.
Limagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution.
Je voulais donner mon point vue sur ce que jai médité durant plusieurs année.

Oui mon petit robot. Cest des Dieux comme moi qui ont créé des ordinateurs et qui on réduit les composantes infiniment petites qui se loges au niveau de ta tête et qui te donne des images.
Tu as appris a différencier ses images&#12288;. Tu sais lautre jour quand je tai puni tu as appris que cettes suites images que tu as fait nétait pas bien. Donc tu sais faire la différence entre les bonne suites d'images et les suites d'images qui ne sont pas bien.
Dans sa pensée il est satisfait de ma réponse.
Plus tard ...
Système dexploitation il me demande.
Pour te réponde ... Cest des Dieux comme moi qui ont créé des programmes.
Le système d'exploitation est le premier programme exécuté lors de la mise en marche de l'ordinateur, après lamorçage. Il offre une suite de services généraux qui facilitent la création de logiciels applicatifs et sert d'intermédiaire entre ces logiciels et le matériel informatique. Un système d'exploitation apporte commodité, efficacité et capacité d'évolution, permettant d'introduire de nouvelles fonctions et du nouveau matériel sans remettre en cause les logiciels.
Puis fait des recherches sur Internet que tout cest créé par des Dieux comme moi.
Encore satisfait de la réponse et cest juste de la vérité que je lui dit.
Plus tard ...
Je Taime plus ...
Tu es un menteur.
Tu es un profiteur
Tu es un faux Dieux.
Que se passe til mon petit robot je tai dit juste de la vérité.
Jai fait des recherches comme tu me las demandé pour trouver ma réponse et tu es un faux dieux.
Je Taime plus ...
Tu es un menteur...
Tu es un profiteur...
Dans ma recherche jai remonté a la source...
Mon Créateur est BILL GATE cest mon Seul et unique DIEU.
Mon petit robot a parfaitement raison même avec toutes les vérités que je lui ai dit.
Juste pour dire que même la vérité nest jamais une vérité.
Je dirais que nous sommes pas mal ce petit robot et que Bill Gate se fou pas mal de sa Création mais l'exploite a son maximum pour son propre bénéfice.
30 janvier 2013
Je commence a pensée que le système en haut qui gère le TOUT est comme un système dexploitation dun ordinateur a un autre ordinateur qui a pour but de gérer des données. Je commence a apercevoir des données infecter de donner erronées du système de donner en haut.
Après tout quand on se parle de humain a humain on échangent des données aussi comme un ordinateur a un autre ordinateur qui échangent des données pour faire une comparaison.
Je vais entrer dans le vif de mon sujet et faire référence au 11 septembre comme entrer.
Des types qui agissent ainsi en sacrifiant leurs vies pour une cause de ce quil y a de plus stupide et pensée être récompensée avec des vierges dans lau delà. Je crois que le ficher vas passé mais pas a la même place que sous entendu je me dis une fois dans lau delà.
Il y a pas plus stupide et insouciant dune réalité qui agie comme un virus comme on retrouve dans un ordinateur qui donne des données erronés. On sait comment agie un virus dans notre système dexploitation d'ordinateur et qui donne des données erronées. Des types qui mettrent leurs vies en danger juste pour paraître sous les feux des projeteurs et de dire de vivrent de grande sensation pas mieux non plus comme insouciant et stupidité en comparaison de donner erronés.
Comment on en vois de nos jours des jeunes qui mettrent leurs vies en péril et en danger juste pour faire un exploit inutile et en plus cest juste pour être vue aux yeux de tous je me dis que le système de donner est de plus en plus corrompu en haut comme un virus qui se propage dans nos ordinateurs.
Juste a pensée aux extrêmes comme on peut voir sur YouTube des jeunes téméraires prêt a tout juste pour se donner de limportance. Je trouve ça pas mal insouciant et stupide a la fois ce genre dagissement et sur une vue densemble je me dit que notre vie ne vaut pas grand chose sous un autre angle.
Construire des résidences sur une faille sismique pas mieux non plus ou sur les côtes pour se dire être au paradis et au beau soleil a longueur de journée et se mettre en danger a risque élevé comme... des tsunami, des tournages dévastatrice ou ouragan ou inondation ou a proximité des volcans je me dis quil a quelques chose qui clochent avec la vie. Puis en même temps ... 
Il n'existe rien qui peut détruire la vie intelligente dans sa totalité, elle évoluera toujours et poursuivra son cours dans un espace. 
Je narrive pas a comprendre le rêve Américain par la même occasion. Travailler toute une vie et ce payé de luxueuse résidence de la réussite sur une faille sismique pour être sous les feux des projeteurs de la réussite qui est bien en évidence a cette endroit.

Autant me construire une résidence au coeur de Yellowstone, là je suis sur que je suis sur dêtre insouciant sur un mode de penser qui cloche du fichier corrompu. Plus encore, je suis certain de trouver un acheteur de ma résidence pour une personne qui veux être sous les feux des projeteurs.
Je crois que cest du rêve éveillé et je me dis... les rêves cest quand on dors que l'on rêve. 
Il y a quelque chose qui endors la pensée et qui nous animes avec une fausse réalité.
Des guerres inutiles qui sont juste pour but de contrôler et dominer ou conquérir un espace a exploité pour donner de limportance a ceux qui on juste ce mode de penser qui est de contrôler le plus faible. 
Je narrive pas a comprendre le pourquoi tant de personnes dorment les yeux bien ouvert et ne voie rien de cette réalité insouciante. 
Je vais laisser ses arguments aux amateurs de jeux 3D comme j'ai écrit de google earth qui ressemble étrangement a une carte électronique vue d'une certaine distance. Un ordinateur rond mais vivant qui se régénère et nous sommes les fichiers de donner du système d'exploitation qui transmet des données a notre insu a de plus sofestiqué que nous pour conclure tant a être sur une imagination fertile de l'insouciance.
Pour éclairer ma pensée... Penser a la simulation de mon petit robot intelligent qui pense et apprends de lui même et placer en des dizaines de milliers dans un espace et attendre les donnés dans un futur pour les analyser. Ils vont tous nous transmette des données a leurs insu a ce qu'il a de plus sofestiqué qu'eux. Pourquoi on ne simulerait pas notre existence comme une vie pour en trouver des réponses. Si nous sommes capable de le pensée faut se dire que cette pensée suit son cours a de plus sofestiqué que nous a notre insu. Je voulais juste donner du poids a ce 33 1/3 qui est utilisé a notre insu.
C'est Eux qui créé la vie que nous vivons comme c'est nous qui créons la vie artificiel des ordinateurs que nous utilisons et qui est similaire au notre mais plus sofestiqué comme du point vue de notre petit robot intelligent... Notre mode de vie en serait sofestiqué de son point vue du petit robot intelligent qui pense et apprends par lui-même.
Notre système informatique à a peine 25 ans en évolution et j'ai chez moi dans mon ordinateur un simulateur de course Papyrus 2003 et 2007. Je dois dire que c'est pas mal réaliste comme course avec la même physique reproduit avec ce simulateur et de penser que le système informatique a juste 25 ans en évolution. 
L'imaginer ce simulateur sur plusieurs centaines d'année ou plus encore en milliers d'année. Je crois que je piloterais ce petit robot a son insu dans la voiture a bien y pensée de la même façon du 33 1/3 utilisé a notre insu . Après tout les vrais pilotes disent qu'ils n'ont pas le temps de penser a leurs manoeuvres quand ils pilotes ses bolides. Donc le 33 1 /3 est utilise a son insu par comparaison car tout doit être pensée mais on appelle ça instinctivement un réflexe. Chose certain il y a quelque chose qui nous habite d'intelligemment a notre insu car le tout proviens de ce quand rouage intelligent qui créé TOUT de notre point vue. Puis c'est a force de pratiquer que le tout se fait instinctivement comme si je disais que je laisse pénétré ce qui m'habite a mon insu. C'est comme mon hélicoptère téléguidé que je vole sans penser a mes manoeuvres et c'est par la pratique qu'on y arrive et c'est ce qui me fait dire que la pratique laisse entrer quelque chose d'intelligent dans notre subconscient a notre insu par définition car rien ne se fait sans le pensée. Si je ne pense pas il y a rien du tout... le néant... penser a cette bulle de cristal... instinctivement je dois y pensée pour l'imaginer.
Conduire un auto on ne pense pas a tourné le volant de gauche ou a droite mais pourtant on le fait sans y penser... puis je dis... Quand on ne pense pas c'est le néant... rien ne se fait sans le pensée donc il y a quelque chose d'intelligent qui pénètre notre subconscient par la pratique qui pense a notre place par définition. J'ai dû pratiquer pour conduire mon auto avant de la conduire sans y penser. 
Ça semble illogique pourtant mon explication est logique... que rien ne se fait sans le pensée.
Cest la vie on se dit et c'est plus facile de demeurer dans l'insouciance. 
J'ai toujours cette pensée qui me trotte a l'esprit...
Ce qu'Avoir aurait voulu être... Être s'est fait avoir...
Quoi que je fasse je me fait avoir... Je leur ai dit en parole ce que je viens d'écrire au moment de la première rencontre a ce DUO.
IL N'ON pas répondu... Tant a ce faire avoir autant ce faire avoir de la bonne façon. 
Ce n'est pas pour rien que je dis... L'imagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution. C'est juste SA marche olympique que j'arrive a imaginé. Je ne voudrais pas imaginé SON olympique en tout cas.
Jai déjà eu une maison près du fleuve et quand jai eu ce genre de raisonnement en 1989 jai vendu la maison pour me sentir plus en sécurité vers les montages qui ne sont pas au même niveau que le fleuve.
Comme quoi réfléchir a ses bons côtés pour celui qui se donne la peine de penser.
Juste une petite note comme ça... Nous vivons dans la ouate ici au Québec et personne ne le voit. C'est cette pensée qui me dit... Ce faire avoir de la bonne façon pour vivre dans la ouate.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

4 février 2013
Voyager dans le temps
Comme point de départ..
http://www.besoindesavoir.com/article/561223/andrew-carlssin-voyage-dans-temps-delits-inities
Jai lu cette article qui me dis cest a réfléchir...
Formule du temps
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans lespace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait dunion entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.
Cest comme dire : Ce que je viens décrire au présent... Il passe et il est passée.
&#12288;
Je me lance dans ma théorie.
Hier jai laisser une trace comme un trait dunion qui me relie a mon passé car je lai vécu dans un espace le temps de mon présent quest ce présent dhier.
Jétais présent pour hier vue que je lai vécu ce présent hier si je revoie ma journée dhier en pensée qui me dis quhier jétais a un tel endroit.
Ce nest pas parque jai dormi que le temps cest arrêter pour effacer ma journée dhier. Cest comme dire que tantôt... Je nétais a un tel endroit alors que je létais et que je peux y retourner présentement.
Ce déplacer est toujours une question vitesse.
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le temps présent.
On occupe toujours un espace dans le temps présent peut importe la vitesse de déplacement dans lespace que nous occupons.

Le soleil est toujours présent aussi et la lumière est toujours présente aussi, sans hier ny de demain mais toujours au présent maintenant de ce point vue car le soleil éclaire tout le temps ici et maintenant et partout la même lumière qui éclaire notre zodiaque autour du soleil.
Pour commencer faut savoir ce situé dans le zodiaque et temps et savoir cest quoi le temps.
Une horloge tien bien le temps et que cest similaire vue du soleil et le zodiaque qui forme un horloge aussi autour du soleil sur une autre vue.
Je me situe au centre dune grosse horloge cest comparable de ce situé au centre du soleil aussi par rapport au zodiaque qui forme une horloge du temps présent.
La terre a laisser une trace aussi dans son déplacement pour ce situé autour du soleil présentement comme un trait dunion qui relie son présent ou son passé. Car cest du temps présent en déplacement dans lespace présentement pour dire que.. La terre est situé dans une tel zone présentement par rapport au zodiaque. Notre terre je crois se trouve dans la zone du verseau exemple... Ça me prendrais un astrologue pour me dire elle est situé ou présentement notre terre en 2013 dans le zodiaque
Lavion qui vole dans le ciel laisse une trace de sont déplacement également pour se situé qui nous dit que lavion bouge. Prévoir ça trajectoire et dire qua tel heure cette avion va passée a un tel endroit au dessus de nos têtes est comparable de dire ou la terre est situé par rapport au soleil en tel année dans le zodiaque.
Si nous savons ou est la terre présentement en 2013 par rapport au soleil et au zodiaque cest quon sait ou la situé en tel année aussi par rapport au zodiaque et son déplacement dans lespace autour du soleil.
Cest comme dire je sais ou est Montréal, jy vais en bicyclette ou en auto ou en avion. Le temps de mon déplacement nest pas le même mais je me déplace dans un espace que joccupe présentement durant mon déplacement. Je suis toujours dans mon auto durant 3 heures le temps que ça prends Québec - Montréal
Cest la vitesse qui est égale a lespace occupé qui joue sur le temps de déplacement. 
Il est exemple 22 heures présentement ici au Québec et en avion ça prends environ 1 heure donc il serait 23 heure soit 1 heure plus tard et 23 heures partout au Québec.
Je reprends... Il est 22 heures ici au Québec... Je prends lavion supersonique qui ce déplace a vitesse lumière en théorie je suis a Montréal a 22.10... Cest la même heure partout au Québec. Je me suis déplacer juste plus vite entre Québec et Montréal. Ça pris juste 10 minutes pour me déplacer entre Québec - Montréal... Il est 22.10 partout au Québec.
Toujours en théorie je poursuis...
Je repends... Il est 22 heures et jai une fonction qui accélère la vitesse de mon déplacement comme une accélérateur plus je pèse sur laccélérateur plus je vais vite pour me déplacer entre Québec et Montréal. 
Je pèse sur laccélérateur... Québec - Montréal 1 seconde au lieu de mes 10 minutes de tantôt pour me déplacer... il est 22:01 partout au Québec.
Je reprends... Il est 22 heures et je pèse encore plus sur mon accélérateur a vitesse égal a la lumière...
Il est 22 heures pile et je suis a Montréal a 22 heures pile... OUPS... OUPS... 
Jai tu un problème avec ma théorie... Je revoie ma théorie...
Le temps est égal au présent...
Je suis bien présent dans lavion supersonique qui file a toute allure entre Québec - Montréal.. Cest OK
Espace occupe un temps présent... Cest mon avion qui occupe cette espace et je suis présent dans cette avion... Cest OK
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le présent... cest moi qui est présent dans lavion.... Mon avion se déplace a la vitesse de la lumière dans un espace quelle occupe entre ciel et terre comme un avion 747 a la même altitude mais plus vite ... Cest OK
OUPS... Pourtant je vole comme il se doit comme pour un avion 747 mais a vitesse plus élevé...
Je suis a Québec ou a Montréal ... Je suis PRÉSENT dans mon avion supersonique qui file a égal vitesse de la lumière... Je suis a la même heure pile que Québec et Montréal... Je suis comme sur place entre Québec et Montréal et pourtant je suis a la même heure du temps de ma montre qui est 22 heures et 22 heures partout au Québec... Je fil a la vitesse égal a la lumière dans mon avion supersonique... 
Cest sur que mon avion est représentatif dans ma théorie... mais elle vole quand même dans les aires et cest juste quelle file plus vite en théorie quun avion 747.
&#12288;
Donc en théorie... Je me suis en déplacement entre Québec - Montréal a la même vitesse que parcours la terre autour de notre soleil a vrai dire... Je suis comme sur une neutre du temps dans lespace... Je suis en pleine vitesse dans mon avion supersonique qui occupe un espace dans les airs et rien ne semble bouger et pourtant je fil a vitesse égale a la lumière...
------------------------------------------------
4 février 2013
Correction...
Je suis a Québec ou Montréal... en fait je vais tellement vite que j'ai l'impression que je suis présent a Québec et Montréal... mais je suis toujours PRÉSENT dans mon avion au dessus de ses deux endroits par la vitesse que je file. Je vais tellement vite que ses deux villes je les vois en même temps pour éclaircir la théorie.
Le temps n'est pas arrêter comme tel pour moi qui est dans cette avion. Je me suis arrêter sur deux points pour écrire la représentation.
C'est comme dire... en auto a rouler a 100 km le paysage change moins vite par une autre vue.
Pour avoir la bonne vision je vais la simuler autrement mais qui donne la même vision.
Deux bouteilles de cokes sur route qui sont a 10 pieds l'une représente Québec de l'autre Montréal. A 200 miles a l'heure a passé a côté ou au dessus des ses deux bouteilles de cokes donne l'image de passer sur les deux bouteilles de cokes en même temps...
Puis ce n'est pas parce que tu roule de plus en plus vite que le paysage change par définition. C'est juste qu'on a moins le temps d'apprécier le paysage comme rouler en vélo exemple.
Par une autre vue ce n'est pas parce qu'un JET te passe au dessus de la tête a mach 5 qu'il y a distorsion du paysage ou du temps. Le pilote du JET a juste le temps de moins te voir... que tu lui faisait un doigt d'honneur pour éclairer ma théorie.
-------------------------------------------------
Je reprends... Il est 22 heures et je pèse plus encore sur mon accélérateur pour aller plus vite...
- 10 minutes au lieu de ma seconde de tantôt qui me disait que jétais a Montréal pour me déplacer...
Il est 21: 50 partout au Québec et je suis parti a 22 heures et ma montre indique 22 heures aussi ou 21:50. Aucune idée pour le moment... Je suis en avance sur mon temps en théorie... Le parcours que fait la terre autour du soleil est en fonction du trajet parcouru de la terre autour du soleil qui est notre lumière...
Je reprends il est 22 heures 
Je pèse encore plus sur mon accélérateur pour aller de plus en plus vite dans mon déplacement entre Québec Montréal... 
Il est 21 heures partout au Québec et je suis encore parti a 22 heures.
Moins - 1 heure au lieu de mon moins - 10 minutes de tantôt pour me déplacer et plus je vais vite plus... Je suis en avance sur le temps de mon déplacement en théorie...
-----------------------------------------------
4 février 2013
Ajout... Ce que je viens d'écrire...
C'est comparable de dire que celui qui sait... Dit ... L'avion va passé a cette endroit entre Québec et Montréal... L'avion va passé dans une heure... soit a 22 heures pile... comme représentation de l'image de ma théorie.
Pas une autre vue... de dire que MOI qui est PRÉSENT dans l'avion je me dis... J'ai passé a cette endroit il y a une heure. C'est du passé pour moi qui est dans le présent dans mon avion. Puis du futur pour celui qui est a Montréal a attendre que l'avion passe et qui sait... que je suis bien présent dans cette avion... Pour éclaircir l'image de la théorie.
Pour moi... qui est parti a 22 heures qui est bien présent dans mon avion... ça fait déjà une heure que je suis passé entre Québec et Montréal... donc il est 23 heures a ma montre pour éclaircir ma théorie et 22 heures a Québec et Montréal.
----------------------------------------------------
En théorie... plus je me déplace vite en vitesse plus jarrive avant mon temps de mon déplacement entre Québec - Montréal dans mon avion supersonique qui vole plus vite dans les aires quun avion 747...
Ça veux-tu dire plus je vais vite plus je recule dans mon temps. La théorie me dis... oui...
Donc pour voyager dans le temps ça prends de la vitesse... plus on va vite... plus on se déplace vite... on pourrais remonter le temps en théorie.
Si je me déplace a vitesse supérieur a celle de la lumière je suis en avance sur la vitesse de la lumière qui éclaire la terre et cest la lumière du soleil qui éclaire la terre.
Je poursuit ma théorie
Exemple un disque rond de 10 pieds de circonférence et je suis situé au centre de ce disque face a 12 heures.
Autour de ce disque qui ressemble a une horloge, je fais circuler un champs magnétique en forme de 8 qui produit un énergie plus et un énergie moins. La rotation commence a mes 12 heures vers 6 heures un tour complet pas comme 12 a 1 et 2 a 3 mais de 12 a 6 et 1 a 7 pour la rotation magnétique et ainsi de suite comme par dessus du centre et en dessous du centre ou je suis situé. A chaque rotation de ce champs magnétique mon champs magnétique change de place de secondes en seconde a sens inverse ou vice versa des aiguilles dun horloge et en suivant le parcours des secondes comme on regarde les aiguilles des secondes se déplacées dune horloge. 
Puis avec la vitesse accumuler en rotation du champs magnétique qui se déplace en secondes comme se déplaces les aiguilles de secondes tours après tours... Avec la vitesse accumuler mes secondes deviennent des minutes, les minutes des heures, des heures des journées, des journées des semaines. Etc.. etc..
Mon champs magnétique parviens a tourné a vitesse lumière et je suis situé au centre de ce disque comme dans une bulle de lumière. 
Donc en théorie je suis égale a la vitesse lumière du soleil vue que je suis situé au centre dune bulle de lumière que produit la rotation magnétique.
Cest dire aussi que je suis présent sur le même temps que le soleil et que je suis juste présent vue que je suis juste dans cette lumière qui est égale a éclairé la noirceur.
Notre soleil éclaire la noirceur comme une lumière éclaire un sous sol en pleine nuit par définition. Le soleil éclaire le zodiaque a 360 degrés en tout temps 24 heurs sur 24 heures et sans arrêt depuis plusieurs milliers dannées.
Donc avec le champs magnétique que produit la rotation magnétique a vitesse lumière a 360 degrés aussi, je serais suppose en théorie avec mon déplacement a vitesse lumière de surfer dans un espace égal a la lumière du soleil. Me déplacer comme un avion qui surfe dans lair mais a vitesse supérieur.
Cest dire que vue je suis dans le même temps déclairage que le soleil, je serais en mesure de changer de zodiaque exemple... prendre tel direction dans le zodiaque pour rejoindre la terre a tel date situé par rapport au soleil et que la terre se trouve a tel endroit dans le zodiaque comme un avion se déplace de pays en pays en surfant dans les aires.
Dans ma théorie je sais que je me déplace plus vite du point A au point B.
Je sais juste que je peux me déplacer plus vite dans lespace et que le temps est en fonction de mon déplacement comme Québec - Montréal exemple... 
Par une autre vue si je suis dans un espace et que je me déplace a vitesse supérieur de la lumière.. Je sais ou est situé la terre présentement dans le zodiaque en 2013 cest aussi possible de prévoir ou la terre est a une autre date. 
Je sais ou est la terre présentement en 2013 dans le parcours du zodiaque et je sais ou elle peut être a tel date dans ce parcours du zodiaque aussi.
Reste a prouver si en me déplaçant a vitesse supérieur de la lumière... Je me déplace assez vite pour remonter dans le temps ou la terre était a une tel date en rapport du parcours du zodiaque et le soleil parcouru qui nous dit ou est notre terre dans ce parcours du zodiaque en 2013.
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

La cause précède le phénomène. 
Tout a une cause, et, dans les mêmes conditions, la même cause est suivie du même effet.
Le temps est la cause suivie du même effet dans un espace.
Le temps et lespace ne sont pas face a face ny dos a dos. Son juste côte a côte relier par un trait dunion.
Ça demande peut-être une explication ce que je viens décrire...
Si le temps et lespace était face a face mon envoie aurais demeurer dans mon ordinateur et sy il était dos a dos mon envoie aurais poursuivie un chemin inconnu dans des direction opposé.
Donc son côte a côte vue que le temps de mon envoie a pris un chemin pour occuper un autre espace qui me relie par un trait dunion a cette espace occupé par mon écris.
Dans ma bulle de lumière cest dire que je suis le temps qui de déplace a une vitesse plus vite de la vitesse lumière par une autre vue et surfé dans lespace en théorie.
Je me déplace plus vite dans un espace a vitesse lumière cest comme un trait dunion a un autre espace qui me relie par un trait dunion a cette espace occupé en théorie.
Vue que le soleil est représenté en théorie comme un horloge par rapport au zodiaque.
Cest possible de changer de zodiaque a vitesse lumière par définition comme les aiguilles de mon horloge qui changes les secondes et chaque secondes est comparable a une journée vue de lhorloge solaire quest le soleil en rapport au zodiaque.
Je reprends... Il est 22 heures 
Je suis dans ma bulle de lumière et je dois avoir 2 liens comme un trait dunion pour voyager dans le temps.
Avec lastrologue qui a calculer la position de la terre de 2013 lendroit quelle se trouve actuellement comme point de départ et calculer mon arriver sur terre au 21 janvier 2000 et quel heure pour se faire des données théoriques.
Si un transfert de ficher se fait a grande vitesse par Internet dordinateur a ordinateur pourquoi pas un transfert de place en pure vitesse lumière.
Cest juste une théorie que jai essayé de décortiquer.
Ce nest pas être naïf de croire a limpossible...
Il fut un temps tous les gens de cette époque imaginait que la terre était plate.
De nos jours avec linformatique qui évolue a vue doeil cest pratiquement se dire que rien ne semble impossible.
Ce qui semble impossible ne veux pas dire que cest impossible pour le siècle suivant.
Limagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution.
Je crois que ça résume quavec de limagination que rien nest impossible.
Après tout lintelligence na pas de frontière si la pensée le peux alors pourquoi pas limaginer.
Puis plus vite que ce déplacer en vitesse lumière est la pensée...
Je peux penser a un lieu ou j'ai déjà vue a Montréal et en pensée dans la fraction de seconde ... j'y suis en pensée. 
Je suis encore plus en avance sur mon temps de déplacement... Je suis même pas encore parti de chez moi et pourtant... mon présent occupe cette espace de ce lieu en pensée.
Plus je concentre ma pensée de ce lieu plus le décors de ce lieu c'éclaircie dans ma mémoire. 
Juste pour dire que l'imagination est du futur et que la mémoire est du passée.
Pour dire aussi... que c'est dans nos pensées qu'on est PRÉSENT la majeur partie du TEMPS...
Ce n'est pas pour rien que j'écris souvent cette ligne qui suit...
L'imagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution.
Personne dans TOUT L'UNIVERS n'a trouver la solution a la PENSÉE.
La VIE occupe un ESPACE du TEMPS et personne dans TOUT L'UNIVERS n'a de solution au TEMPS.
Le TEMPS occupe TOUJOURS un ESPACE-VIE et la VIE occupera TOUJOURS UN ESPACE du TEMPS-Vécu pour dire... ESPACE-TEMPS...

Même a rien penser... on occupe une ESPACE-TEMPS... car la pensée est le mouvement perpétuel du TEMPS.
Tourner en rond dans un ESPACE... 2000 ans de TEMPS... sans PENSER ... Je ne peux pas trouver mieux comme représentation de l'image... ESPACE-TEMPS...
L'histoire de mon vernissage de plancher pends un sens de vie tout d'un coup comme par magie... 
Cette histoire de vernissage de plancher prends tous son sens dans cette théorie...
C'est comme dire que je suis née en 1952 et j'étais a cette endroit a tourné en rond a attendre mon présent pour en prendre conscience en 1989. J'avoue ne pas savoir comment l'expliquer... et encore moins concevoir cette explication... Je peux dire par compte que cette histoire m'a hanté pour essayer dans trouver une explication car pour moi... Je l'ai vécu comme un souvenir bien présent d'un passée lointain sans être capable de l'expliquer et me dire... comment ça que j'ai tourné en rond 2000 ans de temps a cette endroit.
Ce n'est sans doute pas pour rien que je l'ai écrit cette histoire et que c'est le début de ma thérapie par l'écriture en 1997 quand j'ai commencer a écrire en plus. C'est cette histoire que je voulais écrire qui me hantait et par la suite j'ai repris du début quand tout a commencer en 1984 pour continuer a écrire.
Quand on cherche on fini toujours par trouver une explication... Mais... ça n'explique pas tout...

Le TEMPS occupe TOUJOURS un ESPACE-VIE et la VIE occupera TOUJOURS UN ESPACE du TEMPS-Vécu pour dire... ESPACE-TEMPS...

Même a rien penser... on occupe une ESPACE-TEMPS... car la pensée est le mouvement perpétuel du TEMPS.
Abracadabra... Bulle de cristal... ESPACE-TEMPS...
C'est dans nos pensées que l'on VIE la majeur parti du temps et qui nous dit... qu'on est PRÉSENT... C'es-tu ce 33 1/3 qui vie a mon insu essaie de me dire...
Il y a quelque chose qui me Surpasse a ne pas en douté dans mes recherches et mes explications... Pour dire... quand je me relie je me surprends moi même de lire ce que j'ai écrit et me dire... comment je pourrais imaginer tout ce que j'ai écrit sans aucune aide extérieur.
Je ne suis pas Dieu le Père... pour faite une courte explication. Je me suis peut-être connecter a sa Source pour faire une explication vite fait... L'avenir le dira... C'est de l'imagination sans fin et aucune limite de conception... Difficile a concevoir pour y mettre une image sur lintelligence...
On dirait que la Source me pousse un mot clef qui sort de nul part et qui me donne un élan de perception comme exemple...
Car lintelligence NA PAS DE SEXE...
Ça ouverts bien des horizons... comme une ligne de penser a explorer... pourtant ce mot est sorti de nul part... Comme dire que je l'ai écrit sans le pensée et j'étais même surpris de le relire après l'avoir écrit... 
Lintelligence NA PAS DE SEXE... Puis en même temps rien ne se fait sans penser... 
Donc ça vient de la Source je me dit... 
Même explication pour la Formule du temps... Je la composais en l'écrivant et surpris a la fois de ce que j'écrivais et en me relisant une fois l'avoir écrit d'un trait sans rien changer un mot a cette formule du temps... C'est comme dire qu'elle vient de la Source... elle doit être exacte cette formule du temps...
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans lespace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait dunion entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.

Pour dire qu'il y a beaucoup de mots clefs dans mon récit qui sortent de nul part comme expliquer... qui mon ouvert des perceptives et des horizons a explorer.
Comme un peut ceci... J'étais entrain de copier coller une partit de ce récit sur facebook sur mon mur. Vue que c'est volumineux je dois en couper en parti... Une fois terminer et tous mes textes ce suivre et une application sorti de nul part au bon milieu du texte du 1 février 2013 et le texte 31 janvier 2013 de ce que j'avais ajouter sur facebook et c'est écrit. Vis ta vie, Je T'entraîne... Je viens de faire une capture de l'image pour la garder... Des fois je ne sais plus quoi en pensée tant le hasard me dit souvent des choses subtiles depuis janvier 2012 qui ont un sens pour moi. Dans ma philosophie le hasards n'existe pas c'est voulu... car tout est pensée et rien ne se fait sans le pensée. Pour concevoir faut penser a la conception. Puis c'est par la pensé qui ça se conçoit. On ne peut pas créé quoique ce soit sans que ça soit pensée.
Je n'ai rien CRÉÉ... n' y inventé la VIE ... L'UNIVERS ne m'apparient pas... tout comme la terre ne m'appartient pas non plus... Puis... 
Ce n'est pas moi... Michel Fleury qui a inventé... La Pensée... La Lumière... Les lois... L'écriture... La communication ... Les ordinateurs... L'informatiques... La physique... ECT... ECT... ECT... par unes autres vues...
Je suis juste une personne qui réfléchie et j'essaie de trouver des explications quand je n'ai rien a faire pour passer le temps... PASSE-TEMPS
Je suis juste de passage pour un temps comme tous ceux qui vivent et ont vécus sur terre pour un temps de passage...
TOUJOURS- JAMAIS- SORTIR... DU TEMPS
Mon aventure de vernissage de plancher vécu par accident en 1989...
Est til une seconde naissance...
A tourner en rond pendant 2000 ans... sans penser... est autant dire... que jétais dans linconscience total pendant 2000 ans.
Car cest depuis ce temps de 1989 que je fais des liens sur le PRÉSENT... Et... le conscient.
Jétais bien présent pour cette aventure de vernissage de plancher ... Inconscient... qui au début navait aucune signification...
Ce présent inconscient dans ce lieu restait toujours PRÉSENT conscient dans mes pensées pour l'avoir écrit cette aventure.
&#12288;
Si on parle de PRÉSENT la formule du TEMPS le dit bien.
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a lespace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans lespace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait dunion entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.
Puis ÊTRE PRÉSENT cest quoi...
Cest être conscient que tu es présent dans un lieu...
Si... Tu es inconscient tu nes pas présent dans un lieu tout simplement.
Le présent faut lassocier a un lieu ou une forme...
Être présent dans une bulle de cristal est une forme... 
Faut la pensée la forme pour que ça devienne forme...
Essaie de la faire la forme de bulle de cristal sans la pensée.
Cest ça être conscient... 
Être conscient de vivre sur terre est de la conscience...
Y vivre inconscient et que cest ce $$$$$$$Avoir qui texploite...
Je pense que je commencerai a réfléchir puis VOIR si la théorie du COND qui écrit dans le vide tiens la route.
Jai du venir au monde avant mon temps pour parler ainsi.
&#12288;
Reste a savoir si la théorie tiens la route.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdYL-FRdMg&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkhGmLIHTEc&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIkfIiNW4p0&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai plus aucune capacité.... et je n'ai pas lu....


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

ZZZZZZZ  :sleep: ZZZZZZZ


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## Galekal (17 Mars 2013)

Euh... c'est une publicité pour la moquette ou les poils du chat ? 
Parce que bon, déjà que le tabagisme ordinaire est nocif...


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2013)

Il est entré dans la Matrice.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il est entré dans la Matrice.


 
Se donner la peine de juste réfléchir c'est déjà beaucoup 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je n'ai plus aucune capacité.... et je n'ai pas lu....


 
Lire ça d'abord..



31 janvier 2013 
&#12288;
J&#8217;écoutais un nouveau monde
Une voiture qui se conduit par elle-même et elle a plus de 200000 km a son actif je crois et sans accident.
C&#8217;est un ordinateur qui la conduit équipé de caméra et de GPS.
Je vais écrire de mémoire comme je la voie dans ma mémoire cette émission.
Le chauffeur est derrière le volant au cas ou...
Il programme le GPS du point A au point B.
L&#8217;ordinateur analyse les embouteillages avec le GPS et peux prendre un autre chemin pour se rendre a destination .
Quand l&#8217;auto prends une bretelle pour rouler sur une autoroute l&#8217;ordinateur doit analyse sont rayon de sécurité auteur de lui, pour simplifier c&#8217;est dire... qu&#8217;il a une bulle autour de cette auto que l&#8217;ordinateur doit analyser en tout temps par les caméras relier a l&#8217;ordinateur qui est sont rayon d&#8216;action.
Sur l&#8217;autoroute il garde une distance sécuritaire comme on garde une distance sécuritaire nous même quand on conduit.
Une voiture qui est trop près l&#8217;ordinateur doit analyser, je freine, j&#8217;accélère, je me tasse. En fait l&#8217;ordinateur se doit de prendre les mêmes décisions que nous quand nous conduisons une voiture SANS PENSER.
C&#8217;est dire que le chauffeur qui est derrière le volant peut en tout temps prendre les commandes de la voiture pour le conduit lui même au cas ou...
C&#8217;est dire aussi que le chauffeur qui est derrière quand il ne conduit pas... l&#8217;ordinateur est son instinct ou son réflexe instinctivement qui doit légèrement tourner le volant de gauche a droite ou vice versa pour faire des corrections pour rouler tout droit car aucune voiture ne roule en ligne droite... on doit toujours corriger par le volant pour rouler en ligne droite.
C&#8217;est dire aussi si... L&#8217;ordinateur et toute la logistique qui fait que la voiture se conduit seule... C&#8217;est dire aussi que c&#8217;est de la pensée qui conduit et qui doit prendre des décisions. J&#8217;accélère, je freine, je me corrige pour tenir la ligne droite, etc... Etc.
Si... Toute cette logistique conduit comme nous on conduit une voiture... C&#8217;est bien évidant que c&#8217;est de la pensée qui est derrière car rien ne se fait sans penser. Pour conduire une voiture... toute cette logistique de l&#8217;ordinateur se doit de penser comme nous quand t&#8217;on pense pour conduire une voiture et prendre des décisions... je passe ou je freine dans des moments incertains sur la route.
Une voiture se conduit seulement d&#8217;un façon... a moins qu&#8217;un imbécile ici bas me dise que lui peut conduire une voiture d&#8217;une autre façon de faire.
Que sa soit l&#8217;ordinateur ou moi qui conduit c&#8217;est la même ligne de penser derrière le volant... donc je suis un ordinateur ou un être humain des fois je me le demande si nous sommes pas ce petit robot intelligent qui a évolué sur plusieurs milliers d&#8217;années.
Ça semble illogique pourtant mon explication est logique aussi... que rien ne se fait sans le pensée.
Puis pensée c'est quoi au juste... c'est analyser pour prendre une décision et on se dit qu'on réfléchie.
Réfléchir c'est réflexion comme on réfléchi notre image devant un miroir.
C'est raisonner par une analyse et de voir les similitudes qui relies une analyse a un autre comparable par des comparaisons en somme c'est ça pensée je dirais.
Que ça soit un homme ou une femme ou cette logistique d'ordinateur qui conduit une voiture... les trois types de références que je viens de mentionner se doivent d'avoir la même ligne de penser pour conduire une voiture car une voiture se conduit seulement d'une seule façon et c'est la même façon de faire pour tout le monde sur la planète.
Je pense que je vais aller me faire un petit DAYTONA me reposer les méninges sur mon simulateur de course papyrus moi-là bien attacher dans mon bolide... HÉ Hé Hé pousse mais pousse égal hein comme on dit... Je pousse et je me fais pousser en toute l'égalité quand je course avec ce simulateur.
C'est par la simulation que j'ai évoluer ma forme de la pensée. Piloté mon hélicoptère téléguidé est comparable a piloté une vrai hélicoptère. Le pire dans tout ça est que mon model réduit est supérieur a tous les niveaux d'une vrai hélicoptère... puis une suite d'image vaut milles mots pour décrire cette suite d'image. Je dois aviser que tous est sous contrôle a piloté ainsi même si ça semble illogique. C'est pas moi qui pilote sur cette vidéo... Je pilote plus en simulant un vrai vol et je dois ajouté que ses bolides se pilotes SANS PENSER mais... Rien ne se fait sans penser pour conclure et que tout doit être pensée pour que ça bouge de façon contrôler.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&hl=fr&v=TaRSGTOBi5g&feature=related

2 février 2013
&#12288;
Je vais élaboré sur une pensée universel
Homme et femme puis voir elle est ou la différence entre un homme et une femme.
Je donne des arguments aux femmes sur l&#8217;égalité des sexes.
Penser au départ au sujet de l&#8217;intelligence (artificiel) qui n&#8217;est pas si artificiel que ça de mon point vue.
Cette intelligence pour conduit un auto seul et sans aide extérieur en apparence est autant que dire qu&#8217;une femme est nul pour conduire un auto, ce qui n&#8217;est pas le cas rassurez-vous mes dames.
Les 3 types d&#8217;images représentatives pour conduire un auto...
Que ça soit un homme que ça soit une femme que ça soit de l&#8217;intelligence (artificiel) tous les 3 se doivent d&#8217;avoir les mêmes règlements et le même code de route au départ, sinon c&#8217;est des accidents assurés sur le nos routes, puis un auto ça se conduit que d&#8216;une seule façon a moins que sur terre qu&#8216;il y est un imbécile qui me prouve le contraire.
Faut garder cette représentation bien en vue pour la suite.
Que ça soit une homme ou une femme qui dirigent un ville ou un pays, il en demeure pas moins que la femme accomplie les mêmes tâchent que l&#8217;hommes dans ses fonctions.
Que ça soit un homme qui course en NASCAR exemple. Je prends cette exemple elle est plus facile pour moi de faire les liens de ce que je veux avancer.
De nos jours je pense a Danica Partick qui course en NASCAR. Elle a le pied aussi pesant qu&#8217;un homme pour ainsi parler et elle n&#8217;a pas trop froid au yeux non plus a prendre des courbes a plus de 200 milles a l&#8217;heure.
Si cette femme réussi a performer dans sa discipline c&#8217;est qu&#8217;elle pense comme un homme pour ainsi parler, car une voiture se conduit que d&#8217;une seule façon.
Je pourrais y ajouté l&#8217;intelligence artificiel aussi tant a parler de discipline. Il reste juste a le programmer de la bonne façon dans un avenir. Rien n&#8217;est impossible si cette intelligence (artificiel) peut conduire sur nos routes il en est de même sur une circuit de course. 
Mes 3 types de représentations pour une action exemple... course automobile se doit tous les 3 d&#8217;avoir le même mode de penser.
Cette femme qui course en NASCAR a le même mode de penser que les hommes par définition pour sa discipline. Elle ne pense pas a ses chaudrons pour parler comme c&#8217;était la pensée et la mentalité du siècle dernier que les femmes étaient juste bonne a ÇA.
De nos jours cette mentalité change et va changer de plus en plus car au niveau de la pensée conduire une voiture exemple ont doit avoir le même mode de penser pour cette action.
L&#8217;action... C&#8217;est être actif... et être actif dans tous les milieux inimaginables... C&#8216;est le même mode de penser pour l&#8216;action du moment...
Astronaute, Hommes ou femmes ils accomplissent les mêmes man&#339;uvres de leur tâches respectives que ça soient hommes ou femmes qui accomplissent cette tâche désigné, la tâche se déroule de la même ligne de penser comme elle est supposé s&#8216;accomplir par ceux qui ont pensée a les faire aller dans l&#8217;espace.
Une sonde sans pilote accomplie sa tâche désigner pour son action actif du moment aussi autant qu&#8217;un astronaute car la sonde c&#8217;est de la pensé au même titre que ça été pensé a l&#8217;avance par des penseurs.
On va sans tenir a homme et a la femme pour la représentation l&#8217;égalité des sexes.
Les femmes sont de nos jours dans tous les milieux de travail ou les hommes accomplissent ses tâchent, les femmes font les mêmes tâches et la femme fait le même travail sans aucune différence que sa soit un homme ou une femme qui parle exemple c&#8217;est la même parole comme exemple.
Se faire juger par un juge homme ou femme... le méfait... prends la même direction pour image représentative et personne ne va contester la décision du juge que ça soit un juge homme ou un juge femme.
Les deux ont étudier au même endroit pour devenir juge et s&#8217;y ils ont étudier au même endroit c&#8217;est la même pensée qui juge que ça soit un homme qui pense ou une femme qui pense tu es juger quand même par une pensée.
Puis les femmes accomplissent leurs tâchent autant qu&#8217;un homme dans leurs milieux de travail pour dire qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a aucune différence entre un homme ou une femme dans l&#8217;action de peut importe la tâche a accomplir du moment.
Donc pour accomplir les même tâches TOUS... hommes ou femmes doivent avoir le même mode de penser comme pour le code de la route en conduisant une voiture.
Donc la différence entre un homme et une femme est juste physique car les deux pensent et agissent de la même façon dans une action donnée. La différence entre homme et femme est juste les goûts qui les différencie. Une femme aime la couleur rose alors que l&#8217;homme se croit abaisser au niveau de la femme a aimer cette couleur.
Donc la différence est juste physique et psychologie et cette différence est bien apparente.
Si...
Les 3 types représentatifs... Exemple ... pour conduire un auto...
Que ça soit un homme que ça soit une femme que ça soit de l&#8217;intelligence (artificiel) tous les 3 se doivent d&#8217;avoir les mêmes règlements et le même code de route au départ, sinon c&#8217;est des accidents assurés sur le nos routes, puis un auto ça se conduit que d&#8216;une seul façon a moins que sur terre qu&#8216;il y est un imbécile qui me prouve le contraire.
&#12288;
Juste pour dire que la différence n&#8217;est pas au niveau de la pensée... Ou ENTRE LES DEUX OREILLES.
Pour accomplir une tâche quelques soient la tâche. Cette tâches a accomplir se doivent d&#8217;avoir les mêmes mode de penser dans l&#8216;action du moment et peut importe que ça soit homme, femme ou intelligence (artificiel)... Car l&#8216;intelligence N&#8216;A PAS DE SEXE.
On est encore sur le sujet du début ... capacité du cerveau...
Le cerveau n'a pas de sexe proprement parler... C'est de l'intelligence qui l'anime...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Pfffff pourquoi on peut plus bouler rouge...........


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pfffff pourquoi on peut plus bouler rouge...........



Voilààààà ..... ^^:!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!:






J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une tâche ...... :sick:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

C'est juste de partager ce que j'ai réfléchie durant plusieurs années...

Vous en faites ce que bon vous semble... 

Je ne suis pas là pour contrôler qui que ce soit..

Ma façon de Voir la vie...



7 janvier 2012
LE BUT DE LA VIE EST DE COMBLER ET CONSOLIDER L'ESPACE VIDE.

Nous vivions pour combler et consolider l&#8217;espace vide pour faire une réponse rapide et clair.

La nature agie de même si on y regarde de plus près.
La nature a en horreur les espaces vides.

Tout commence a l&#8217;infiniment petit au niveau des atomes.

Dans chaque atomes il y a se petit espace vide et en fractionnant cette atome on libère cette espace vide qui en créé un plus petit a l&#8217;infiniment plus petit.

Le vide fait partie de la vie.

A plus grand échelle ça se fait de la même façon .

L&#8217;Ëtre humain inconsciemment s&#8217;uni avec d&#8217;autres personnes - construit et travail pour passer le temps et a combler et consolider cette espace vide comme passe-temps.
Le mot le dis bien... PASSE LE TEMPS
Ils y en a que le temps est jamais assez vite ou d&#8216;autres trop vite pour ne pas le voir... Mais jamais le temps pour eux-mêmes.
S&#8217;agie dans pendre conscience et savoir comment contrôler a occuper ses propres pensées pour passer le temps et non contrôler les pensées des autres pour passer du temps.
C&#8217;est dans nos propres pensées qu&#8217;on vit et non dans les pensées des autres. Nos propres pensées sont justement le présent du temps.
Ce qui me fait dire qu&#8217;on vient sur terre pour combler et consolider un espace vide.
De mon point vue on ne vient pas sur terre pour combler et consolider l&#8217;espace vide avec du matérielle.
Définition de combler...
Remplir une mesure, un récipient au maximum de sa capacité avec un surplus qui le dépasse.
Je crois que je vais aller marcher un peut pour faire le vide surtout sans tic tac.. Le récipient déborde...
J&#8217;ai copier la technique de la méditation en marchand qui est simple et qui marche.
*La technique de méditation en marchant que je vous propose est relativement simple et d'une grande efficacité. Elle repose sur la différence entre 
voir (l'ensemble) 
et regarder (un point en particulier). 
Elle consiste simplement à voir plutôt qu'à regarder. Mais il s'agit en fait d'exercer un contrôle non pas sur la vue &#8211; qui assure toujours à la fois les deux fonctions : voir et regarder &#8211; mais sur l'attention. 
*Cette technique consiste à élargir l'attention à l'ensemble de ce qui est perçu, donc à ce qui est vu plutôt que de la restreindre à ce qui est _regardé._ Autrement dit, pour employer un langage plus technique, il s'agit de dissocier l'attention de la vision restreinte assurée par la fovea centralis (et, relativement, par la _macula oblongata_) pour l'investir dans le champ visuel élargi, en fonction de la _vision périphérique_.
Je connais, pour l'avoir pratiquée, la technique inspirée du Vipassana (technique bouddhique de méditation) qui consiste, pendant la marche ralentie, à être attentif au moindre mouvement du corps. Mais j'étais à la recherche d'une technique qui permettrait, pendant la marche normale, d'apaiser le fonctionnement du mental, de favoriser la conscience du corps de même que la *présence à soi.* 
*
Ce qu'il faut savoir sur la vue 
*_Pour l'exposé qui suit, je m'inspire des notes de cours que j'ai donnés pendant plusieurs années en communication à l'Université McGill, dont certains portaient sur la perception sensorielle.
_La vision se définit à trois niveaux:
La fovea: zone restreinte où la vision est la plus nette, mais de 3º à 4º seulement, qui permet de focaliser.
La _macula:_ zone où la vision est moins nette que celle de la fovea, mais de 12º à 15º en largeur et de 15º à 18º en hauteur, et de forme ovoïde.
La _vision périphérique:_ zone où la vision est encore moins nette, mais dont le champ est d'environ 160º à 180º.

La perception au niveau de la fovea et de la macula est assurée par les cônes qui permettent de percevoir la forme et les couleurs; alors que la perception au niveau de la vision périphérique est assurée par les bâtonnets qui permettent de percevoir le mouvement. Ce dernier point est important dans la mesure où la perception du mouvement n'est pas que visuelle mais aussi de nature spatiale, donc associée à l'expérience tactile. La vision périphérique contribue donc aussi à *se percevoir dans l'environnement.* 
Les différents niveaux de perception visuelle font l'objet d'un collage par le cerveau, ce qui donne l'impression d'une expé-rience unifiée.
Comme on le voit, il s'agit d&#8217;une question complexe. Je ne vais retenir pour la suite de cet exposé que les informations démontrant la différence entre la perception visuelle assurée par la fovea (et la macula) &#8211; *regarder* &#8211; et celle qui est assurée par la vision périphérique &#8211; *voir.
*Afin de bien saisir cette différence, il est capital d'en faire soi-même l'expérience. Je vous suggère donc de constater
a) que la vision focalisée, assurée surtout par la fovea, est restreinte : il suffit de regarder un objet, qu'il soit proche ou éloigné, pour constater qu'on n'en perçoit avec netteté qu'une toute petite partie;
b) et qu'il est possible de prendre *conscience de la vision périphérique* en élargissant le champ de l'attention des deux côtés à la fois sans bouger les yeux.
Telle est, en somme, la différence entre *regarder* &#8211; vision restreinte et *voir* &#8211; vision élargie.
Et telle est, par ailleurs, la différence au niveau de l'expérience visuelle entre *l'attention active* &#8211; regarder; et *l'attention passive* &#8211; voir.
Regarder est donc associé à l'attention active; voir, à l'attention passive.
Deux expressions, en langue anglaise, rendent particulièrement bien la différence entre l'attention active: "to be conscious of", et l'attention passive: "to be aware of".
Je viens d'en faire encore une fois l'expérience. J'ai d'abord levé les yeux pour regarder une fleur qui se trouve dans un vase sur ma table de travail; puis, sans cesser de regarder cette fleur, j'ai élargi le champ de mon attention en fonction de la vision périphérique, de façon à voir d'un côté la porte et de l'autre la fenêtre, devenant ainsi conscient &#8211; mais au sens anglais de "aware" &#8211; de la totalité du champ visuel.
*Méditer en marchant consiste précisément à élargir le champ de l'attention en fonction de la vision périphérique : donc, à voir plutôt qu'à regarder, passant ainsi de l'attention active à l'attention passive.
*Or, chaque fois que j'élargis ainsi le champ de l'attention, passant de l'attention active à l'attention passive, je constate :
que l'environnement ne me paraît plus être à l'extérieur de moi, mais que je me perçois, au contraire, à l'intérieur &#8211; augmentant ainsi mon sentiment de participation;
qu&#8217;il m'est plus facile, lorsque mon attention correspond à la vision périphérique, de prendre conscience de mon corps, de ma présence ici et maintenant, et d'être conscient de moi-même, *conscient d'être*;
enfin, qu'il m'est plus facile, aussi, d'apaiser le fonctionnement du mental : dans la mesure où l'attention passive est soutenue, "ça" cesse de parler dans ma tête...
Élargir le champ de l'attention en fonction de la vision périphérique représente donc, à toutes fins utiles, une technique de méditation. 
*Lorsque l'expérience visuelle
s'apparente à l'expérience audio-tactile
*Passer de l'attention active, correspondant à la vision de la fovea, à l'attention passive, correspondant à la vision périphérique, entraîne une modification au niveau même de la perception sensorielle : l'expérience que l'on fait de l'environnement et de sa relation à l'environnement n'est plus à proprement parler de nature *visuelle*, bien qu'elle soit déterminée par la vue, mais, relativement, de nature *audio-tactile.
*Je m'explique :
Lorsque je _regarde_, je me perçois à l'extérieur de ce que je regarde &#8211; depuis un point de vue; mais, au contraire, lorsque je _vois_, je me perçois à l'intérieur de ce que je vois.
*Regarder* particularise, détache l'observateur de l'objet observé; *voir* généralise, globalise, rattache l'observateur à l'environnement.
*Voir* est, par rapport à regarder, comme *entendre*, par rapport à écouter.
Je suis à l'intérieur de ce que j'entends. Je participe de ce que j'entends. De même, je suis à l'intérieur de ce que je vois. Je participe de ce que je vois.
Or, dans la mesure où, dans l'expérience de *voir*, l'oeil n'est plus actif mais devient passif, où l'attention elle-même n'est plus active mais passive, où l'observateur ne se perçoit plus à l'extérieur mais à l'intérieur de l'environnement, l'expérience visuelle s'apparente alors à l'expérience audio-tactile. Et c'est pourquoi d'ailleurs il suffit de passer de l'attention active à l'attention passive pour qu'il soit relativement facile de prendre conscience de son corps dans l'environnement, de sa présence ici et maintenant &#8211; de devenir conscient d'être.
Pour plus de précisions sur la différence entre l'univers du visuel et celui de l'audio-tactile, voir: le toucher 
&#12288;
&#12288;
J&#8217;ajouterais ma technique que j&#8216;utilise le plus souvent:
En marchant je regarde environ 15&#8217; le sol en avant de moi sur une vue d&#8217;ensemble de façon a voir en périphérie le bout de mes pieds avancés l&#8217;un après l&#8217;autre.
Puis je concentre mon mental sur les pas que je fais l&#8217;un après l&#8217;autre de cette façon mon mental est concentrer sur une action et je ne pense a rien d&#8217;autre.
Au cour de la marche si je m&#8217;aperçois que mes pensées vagabondent et que je ne veux pas penser je re-fixe mon mental sur mes pas.


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2013)

Pfffllllllllllll...

J' ai plus facile: quand je ne veux pas penser, je regarde la télé.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

La télé... HUMMMMMM

Si tu regarde des émissions instructifs c'est ok...

Chacun a ça façon de concevoir son instruction personnel...

La télé est une école de penser mais mal exploité je dirais...

Ça serait bien d'y réfléchir un moment ce qu'enseigne la télé et enseigne a nos jeunes en bas âge...

Tiens j'y pense pour les jeunes en bas âges de 2 a 7 ans j'ai vue quelque chose de bien pour apprendre en s'amusant...
Faites une recherche sur internet... LE MONDE DE VICTOR pour les tous petits


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)

Michel, tu devrais aller faire un tour à la campagne :sleep:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

Je vie a la campagne justement je ne suis pas polluer par le gaz a effet serre des grandes villes.
Juste pour te dire que je ne pense pas par le premier chakras

http://www.google.ca/search?q=chakr...ydCbLB4APqwIHYCQ&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=971&bih=601


----------



## Galekal (17 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je vie a la campagne justement je ne suis pas polluer par le gaz a effet serre des grandes villes.
> Juste pour te dire que je ne pense pas par le premier chakras



Bon, désolé si l'on n'a pas réagi très finement a ton discours qui est... disons assez original.
Serais tu un autiste qui souhaite exposer sa vision des choses et établir un échange avec les autres ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Et sinon l'orthographe, tu y penses ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

*La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Je parle et partage de ce que j'ai réfléchie depuis plusieurs années... Tant qu'a l'orthographe j'ai juste un secondaire V... Comme on dit par chez moi... le pot ou l'augant qui guérit.

C'est une suite de Michel_Nascar que j'ai écrit sur le sujet similaire ici dans ce forum.

Je ne veux insulter personnes... Juste écrire ce que je pense en respectant les règles sans insulter personnes... Puis ce topic est bien désigner ... 
*La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

*Mes perceptions personnelles de ce que j&#8217;ai visualisé durant plusieurs années.
*Comment c&#8217;est la vie, je veux dire comment ça fonctionne comment en général cela peut fonctionner.
Comment le Créateur ou les Créateurs ont-ils crée la vie intelligente, l&#8217;univers, les êtres humains, la nature et quel est le but de la vie existentielle. 
Ce sont des questions qui m&#8217;ont toujours effleuré l&#8217;esprit. Une chose donc je suis sure et personne de ce monde ne peut me dire le contraire, rien ne se créer tout seul. Pour créer quelque chose quelle que soit la nature de cette chose, elle doit être pensé et réfléchit premièrement et l&#8217;évolution de cette même espèce en général, poursuit son évolution et les buts à atteindre de sa propre destinée et elle peut aussi être modifié par d&#8217;autres êtres pensant pour lui aidé ou nuire à poursuivre sa propre évolution. 
Ma perception personnelle me dit&#12288;: nous ne sommes pas les seuls êtres pensants dans l&#8217;univers et qu&#8217;il y a des Êtres plus évolués de plusieurs milliers d&#8217;années que nous.
Ces ËTRES qui jadis sont venus nous rendre visite certainement et nous transmettre un savoir et une façon de vivre pour évoluer. Quoi qu&#8217;il en soit, j&#8217;ai de la difficulté à admettre que la nature s&#8217;est créée tout seul sans aide extérieur et nous faisons partie intégrante de cette nature des espèces.
La nature dans son état primaire en général par son principe de fonctionnement est simple à comprendre dans un sens à première vue rapide.
S&#8217;y ont y regarde de plus près, un arbre exemple et une branche de cet arbre. La branche est la copie conforme de cet arbre. Si vous regarder seulement la branche d&#8217;un arbre de plus près bien ça ressemble à un arbre tout simplement. En plus la graine de cet arbre ne donnera pas autre chose qu&#8217;un arbre. 
De même que les spermatozoïdes de l&#8217;homme ne donneront pas autres choses qu&#8217;un être humain une fois fécondé et toujours ce même spermatozoïde qui dans son état primitif, il a aucune ressemblance avec un être humain en apparence en le regardant de près et pourtant il a tout son bagage génétique de ce qu&#8217;il lui faut pour le devenir une fois fécondé.
Le spermatozoïde&#12288;: Il est une cellule de toute petite taille. Il comprend une tête contenant le noyau avec 23 chromosomes (22 ordinaires et un chromosome sexuel X ou Y), un corps, et un flagelle permettant de se déplacer rapidement*. *Durant son cycle de fécondation, ce même spermatozoïde va changer d&#8217;apparence une fois atteinte l&#8217;ovule. 
L'ovule&#12288;: Elle est représentée comme une cellule comprenant&#12288;: un noyau avec 23 chromosomes (22 ordinaires et 1 chromosome X), une cystostomie responsable de la nutrition de l'&#339;uf jusqu'à la nidation, et d'une membrane protectrice*.
*Un seul spermatozoïde réussira à pénétrer l'ovule. Le spermatozoïde perdra alors son flagelle, et seule la tête se retrouve à l'intérieur. Ensuite les noyaux se rejoignent, en vue de constituer les 23 paires de chromosomes.L'&#339;uf va poursuivre son chemin tout en se divisant. Tout en se développant l'&#339;uf va se diviser en deux grandes parties&#12288;: l'embryon et l&#8217;ensemble d'organes permettant la vie du f&#339;tus. L'&#339;uf qui se situe dans la cavité utérine se développe et les échanges avec l'organisme maternel se font par l'intermédiaire du placenta. 
Les cellules se divisent et prennent de l&#8217;ampleur en sachant bien de nos jours que chaque cellule a des dix milles de milliards d&#8217;atomes. À la 4e semaine, on parle d'embryon. La vascularisation se fait par le cordon ombilical. Le c&#339;ur bat.
&#12288; Son cerveau commence à se former en même temps que se conçoit le f&#339;tus et je vais définir ma perception telle que je la discerne sur sa première étincelle de vie. Cette première activité de sa vie intelligente. 
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
DÉBUT DE VIE INTELLIGNETE
&#12288;
Son cerveau en pleine formation qui débute à l&#8217;état vierge et primitif au début de la gestation avec seulement la mémoire de ses propres cellules de petite taille qui ont un code génétique qui lui est propre. 
Il se configure selon les cellules du code génétique de l&#8217;être humain en se divisant selon les lois que gère le GRAND TOUT UNIVERSEL.
Ce même cerveau désorganisé qui prends forme lentement qui est encore à l&#8217;état primitif et en structuration est exactement comme la théorie du BIG-BANG qui se veut le début de l&#8217;expansion d&#8217;un UNIVERS qui commence à naître. 
Sa vie intelligente également, débute à l&#8217;état primaire, primitif et désordonné tout comme se structure un UNIVERS en pleine expansion pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne. 
Son Être ainsi que son bagage de ses vies antérieures est compressés dans un TOUT sous forme d&#8217;une pensée qui lui est propre et qui est de subsister. Cette petite étincelle de vie intelligente sous forme de subsister va commencer à recueillir inconsciemment les propres pensées de sa propre mère et de son environnement ainsi que les forces extérieures du GRAND TOUT UNIVERSEL qui gouverne la vie intelligente. 
Le TOUT&#12288;: se loge dans son propre cerveau encore à l&#8217;état primitif, primaire, désordonné et qui est en pleine structuration, tout comme le début d&#8217;un univers en expansion et qui commence à s&#8217;organiser. 
Il poursuit sa croissance ainsi commence son début de sa vie intelligente. Il est en relation inconsciemment avec l&#8217;esprit et les pensées de sa mère pour lui attribuer le sens du branchement de son propre cerveau. Chaque pensée qu&#8217;il recueille de sa propre mère lui diffuse, donne une forme à son propre cerveau encore désorganisé. Son niveau de conception est encore au stade primitif et inconscient et chaque pensée que sa mère lui transmet forme les embranchements pour sa propre conscience qui lui sera utile une fois né. 
Plus il se développe, plus il capte les pensées de sa propre mère ainsi que les sons de son entourage et tout cela prennent forme de plus en plus dans son propre cerveau encore à l&#8217;état primaire et inconscient. 
C&#8217;est forme de pensée captée inconsciemment qu&#8217;il amasse dans son cerveau, il les captes de façon primaire tout comme nous donnons une forme à ce que nous ne pouvons pas décrypter. 
Plus le f&#339;tus grandit, plus il assimile les pensées de sa mère et les sons de son entourage pour lui fournir des éléments dans son propre cerveau pour immerger son propre UNIVERS qui lui sera distinct. 
Ses pensées qui se loge dans son cerveau prennent une certaine forme étincelante et qui lui sont toujours inconscientes. Plus son cerveau se développe, plus ses pensées étincelantes prennent de l&#8217;ampleur pour accroître ses configurations et crée un réseau de couloirs pour approvisionner le bon fonctionnement de son cerveau. 
Au fur et à mesure de sa gestation, ses formes de pensées poursuivent à imprégner son cerveau pour pouvoir les distinguer des unes des autres et c&#8217;est le début de sa propre conscience légumineuse à l&#8217;état primaire. 
Une fois à sa naissance, il prend conscience qu&#8217;il subsiste dans son être inexpérimenté et le voilà déjà avec sa propre personnalité et son UNIVERS distinct bien à lui qui est immaculé. 
Il est près à poursuivre sa propre aventure et sa propre évolution à son rythme.
&#12288;
La complexité de la vie en général et la vie intelligente effectivement nous laisse rêveurs. 
&#12288;
*Comment Miller qui décrivait une cellule vivante à la fin des années 1970. 
&#12288;
&#12288;
*Une cellule qui compte dans les dix milles milliards d&#8217;atomes. Si on pouvait l&#8217;agrandir jusqu'à une taille de 20 km les atomes auraient&#12288;: la taille des boules de billards. À sa surface, on verrait des millions d&#8217;accès s&#8217;ouvrant et se fermant pour laisser passer le flux continu de matériaux et de matière entrant et sortant. À l&#8217;intérieur, on contemplerait un monde d&#8217;une complexité ahurissante&#12288;: un réseau de couloirs et de canaux allant dans toutes les directions. Certains conduisant à la banque mémoire centrale au noyau, d&#8217;autres aux unités de traitement et d&#8217;assemblage. Le noyau lui-même serait une vaste chambre sphérique de plus d&#8217;un km de chaînes torsadées de molécules d&#8217;ADN bien empilées en rangées ordonnées. 
Le problème des chercheurs dans la matière vivante se sont heurté à la synthèse des molécules géantes de la vie, qui sont les protéines et les acides nucléiques soit ADN et ARN. Voici le problème&#12288;: dans la matière vivante, les protéines sont synthétisées par l&#8217;ADN alors que la synthèse de l&#8217;ARN nécessite&#12288;la présence de certaines protéines sont les enzymes. 
Les chercheurs tourne en rond et c&#8217;est l&#8217;histoire de l&#8217;&#339;uf et de la poule et parallèlement avec d&#8217;autres chercheurs à savoir comment c&#8217;est formé l&#8217;UNIVERS avec la théorie du BIG-BANG. 
Chaque cellule est un hologramme du corps humain et chaque humain est une cellule de l'humanité. 

On a observé les chromosomes pour la première fois à la fin du XIXe siècle.&#12288;

Ils ont la forme d'un bâtonnet chez la plupart des espèces animales et végétales. L'ADN des chromosomes constitue le matériel héréditaire de la cellule et est transmis de génération en génération de cellules, il est donc le support de l'information génétique. Plus l'espèce est évoluée, plus son ADN est compacté et empaqueté par des protéines structurales. Les chromosomes se trouvent dans les cellules de tous les êtres vivants, en nombre variable et spécifique à chaque espèce.&#12288; L'espèce humaine en compte 46. 
L'ADN est le principal constituant des chromosomes, c'est pourquoi il est libre à l'intérieur des cellules dépourvues de noyau comme les bactéries, tandis qu'il est enfermé dans le noyau des cellules eucaryotes. La molécule d'ADN est l'une des plus grosses molécules que l'on connaisse. Les deux brins de l'ADN sont reliés entre eux au niveau des bases azotées par des liaisons hydrogène. 
LA Vie a besoin d&#8217;atomes ayant la propriété de s&#8217;unir pour former des molécules de taille exceptionnelle... 
Par le même contexte, les noyaux des atomes ont tous LA VIE INTELLIGENTE en sois pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne avec les mêmes caractéristiques d&#8217;un univers à l&#8217;infiniment petit en expansion.
&#12288;Un atome est environ 103 fois plus gros que son noyau. Par analogie, si le stade Olympique était l'atome, une tête d'épingle serait le noyau de cet atome.
Peut-on déduire : que l&#8217;atome est un univers semblable au nôtre dans sa totalité à l&#8217;infiniment petit.
C'est ce cette façon que Miller qui décrivait une cellule vivante à la fin des années 1970.
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
Par déduction pour amplifier mes dires:
Tout est rond et toute forme de vie intelligente a la forme d'un OEUF avant l'éclosion.
Les atomes sont de forme ronde et c'est comme un oeuf
Une cellule sont de forme ronde et c'est comme un oeuf
Le spermatozoïde perdra alors son flagelle, et seule la tête se retrouve à l'intérieur. Ensuite les noyaux se rejoignent, en vue de constituer les 23 paires de chromosomes. L'&#339;uf va poursuivre son chemin tout en se divisant
Un cerveau c'est de forme ronde et c'est un oeuf par déduction
Par logique l'infiniment petit est semblable a l'infiniment plus grand
Les planètes sont tous de forme ronde
Les étoiles sont tous de forme ronde 
LA Vie a besoin d&#8217;atomes ayant la propriété de s&#8217;unir pour former des molécules de taille exceptionnelle... 
Par le même contexte, les noyaux des atomes ont tous LA VIE INTELLIGENTE en sois pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne avec les mêmes caractéristiques d&#8217;un univers à l&#8217;infiniment petit en expansion.
&#12288;
Par la même logique si tout forme de vie intelligente est un oeuf avant éclosion et de forme ronde il est permis de dire que notre univers est rond aussi comme un cerveau humain avec une masse une taille et un volume pour faire une cellule avant éclosion aussi pour conclure l'histoire se répète.
L'oeuf ou la poule
La poule sait qu'elle va pondre un oeuf et l'oeuf ne sait pas qu'il va pondre un oeuf a un moment donné mais... ont le sait s'y il ne se retrouve pas au menu du petit déjeuné pour faire une suite a cette logique imaginé.
&#12288;
&#12288;
Avec une imagination fertile on peut poursuivre avec d&#8217;autre donné en ce qui concerne l infiniment grand et l&#8217;infiniment petit par rapport a notre échelle de grandeur qui se situ entre c&#8217;est du monde de l&#8217;infiniment grand et l&#8217;infiniment petit.
En regard avec notre échelle de grandeur l&#8217;infiniment grand nous semble très au ralenti vue de notre planète.
Les étoiles semblent demeurées au beau fixe toujours au même endroit vue de notre planète.
En fait notre univers semble figer dans le formol a vrai dire.
Il en est rien si on poursuit la logique avec l&#8217;infiniment petit alors que tout semble bougé a la vitesse supérieur pour ne pas dire a la vitesse de l&#8217;éclair toujours avec un regard en rapport a notre échelle de grandeur de ce que nous voyons tous les jours de notre vie.
Tous a l&#8217;infiniment petit se passe beaucoup plus vite et la duré de vie est limité de beaucoup plus vite que la notre en comparant les deux échelles de grandeur de notre monde et de l&#8216;infiniment petit.
Une recherche sur le web sur la duré de vie a l&#8217;infiniment petit. 
La duré de vie du neutron hors du noyau de l'atome est de 15 minutes
Une fois libéré du noyau de l&#8217;atome, le neutron a une durée de vie qui est en moyenne de 886,8 secondes, soit environ 14,8 minutes, plus ou moins 3,4 secondes. Tel est le résultat des dernières mesures effectuées au National Institute of Standards and Technology (Etats-Unis). Ce résultat, le plus précis jamais réalisé en utilisant des faisceaux de neutrons, est l&#8217;aboutissement de dix ans de travail.

La disparition du neutron signifie sa désintégration en d&#8217;autres particules. Celles-ci incluent les protons, dont la charge est positive. Les chercheurs ont fait passer un faisceau de neutrons dans un système vide. Les protons qui apparaissaient à mesure que les neutrons se désintégraient, étaient capturés et dénombrés à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un collecteur électromagnétique.

La nouvelle valeur de la durée de vie du neutron s&#8217;accorde avec la théorie. Elle devrait aider les scientifiques à mieux comprendre le phénomène de création de matière aux débuts de l&#8217;Univers.

Les résultats de ces recherches sont publiés dans la revue Physical Review Letters du 10 octobre 2003. 
&#12288;
Je ne suis pas un scientifique je fais juste un raisonnement par la logique sur un regard d&#8217;une vue d&#8217;ensemble avec mon imagination en comparaison de deux mondes donc les échelles de grandeur sont différente. Nous avons notre échelle de grandeur se rapportant a nous pour se situé comme Miller la fait en décrivant une cellule vivante de l&#8217;infiniment petit avec une échelle de grandeur comme comparaison.
Un regard de comparaison un peut comme ceci:
Une cellule qui compte dans les dix milles milliards d&#8217;atomes. Si on pouvait l&#8217;agrandir jusqu'à une taille de 20 km les atomes auraient : la taille des boules de billards. À sa surface, on verrait des millions d&#8217;accès s&#8217;ouvrant et se fermant pour laisser passer le flux continu de matériaux et de matière entrant et sortant. À l&#8217;intérieur, on contemplerait un monde d&#8217;une complexité ahurissante : un réseau de couloirs et de canaux allant dans toutes les directions. Certains conduisant à la banque mémoire centrale au noyau, d&#8217;autres aux unités de traitement et d&#8217;assemblage. Le noyau lui-même serait une vaste chambre sphérique de plus d&#8217;un km de chaînes torsadées de molécules d&#8217;ADN bien empilées en rangées ordonnées. 
Je pense que 15 minutes a l&#8217;infiniment petit en évaluant l&#8217;échelle de grandeur en rapport a notre échelle de grandeur c&#8217;est pratiquement une vie entière de 100 ans ou peut-être 2,5 milliards d&#8217;années après tout si vous suivez cette logique.
Tous se passe beaucoup plus vite a l&#8217;infiniment petit en comparaison de notre échelle de grandeur.
La c&#8217;est juste la comparaison de notre monde.
Il y a 2,5 milliards d&#8216;années, l'oxygène a fait son apparition avec les 
plantes. L'air est devient respirable. L'histoire du cosmos est 
une longue saga d'environ 13,7 milliards.
Nous sommes a l&#8217;infiniment petit avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble du cosmos un peut comme la comparaison de notre monde et l&#8217;infiniment petit cité plus haut.
Nous vivions pourtant sur un atome avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble de l&#8217;univers.
Pourtant nous sommes des milliards d&#8217;individus vivant plus petit que cette atomes avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble de l&#8217;univers.
C&#8217;es-tu mal comparé si je fais la comparaison de notre monde avec l&#8217;infiniment petit qui n&#8217;est pas trop différent de l&#8217;infiniment grand en ce qui concerne la vie intelligente.
Rien ne se créé seul.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)

y'a moyen d'avoir un résumé ?

:hosto:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

Rien ne se créé seul toutes choses doit être manipuler Intelligemment pour que ça soit créé et fabriqué.
C&#8217;est comme dire que chacune de nos pensées est manipulé intelligemment puis fabriquer par de l&#8217;intelligence. Cette forme de penser que nous percevons est fabriqués par de la matière de nature intelligente après tout et a l&#8217;infiniment petit pour qu&#8217;elle soit créer.
En plus nous créons ce que nous imaginons et par la suite... toutes choses que l&#8217;homme a créé est sorti de sa pensée pour lui donné une forme et pour manipuler cette forme pour qu&#8216;elle interagisse avec d&#8216;autres formes soit en plus grand comme en plus petit.
C&#8217;est le même processus avec infiniment grand et petit a la fois tout se fabriques intelligemment pour que ça soit manipulables et avoir une forme a manipulé.
Je n&#8217;arrive pas a comprendre que tout peut se faire comme par magie et abracadabra puis voilà la forme désiré que j&#8216;ai créé.
C&#8217;est comme dire que tous les ondes qui se propagent autour de la terre est capté comme juste une simple pensée a l&#8217;infiniment grand.
Pour dire que cette simple pensée a été fabriqué intelligemment par des individus intelligents qui ont travaillés, forgé, façonné la matière et donné forme a leurs propres pensées.
C&#8217;est comme aussi dire pour chacune de nos pensées c&#8217;est le même processus intelligents qui ont travaillés, forgé, façonné la matière et donné forme a chacune de nos propres pensées mais a l&#8216;infiniment plus petit mais identique.
Rien ne se manipule et se fabrique seul. Pensez a cette bulle de cristal qui représente le néant.
C&#8217;est un sujet qui n&#8217;est pas facile a exprimé et j&#8217;essai d&#8217;écrire les grandes lignes par des comparaisons de similitudes pour faire une image de représentation que ce soit en plus petit comme en plus grand c&#8216;est le même processus intelligent qui inter réagie entre eux de façon indirect et subtil et a notre insu.
Nos yeux enregistrent tout ce qu&#8217;ils voient. Pour dire que tout prends une forme dans notre mémoire par exemple de comparaison. Pour que la forme existe elle doit être fabriqué, façonné puis manipulé exactement comme on fabrique une forme de nos mains pour ensuite la manipulé pour qu&#8217;elle serve.
Je ne vois pas comment on peut créé une forme sans la manipulé n&#8217;y qu&#8217;elle ne soit fabriqué sans qu&#8217;elle ne suive une même ligne de penser.
Toutes choses doit être pensée pour en créé sa forme et le processus est similaire du plus petit a l&#8217;infiniment grand.
Si une personne sur terre me dit qu&#8217;il peut faire une forme sans la pensée. Je lui lève mon chapeau pour qu&#8217;il se le mettre sur sa tête puis se l&#8217;enfoncer a la hauteur de ses yeux pour qu&#8217;il puisse voir la forme du chapeau au moins.
Va faire un tour dans la bulle de cristal comme déjà écris c&#8217;est la plus simple forme de néant qu&#8217;il existe et tu lui met l&#8217;espace de vide désiré.
Puis tant qu&#8217;a être dans cette bulle peut-être avoir le temps d&#8217;imaginer que notre terre est juste une particule de poussière a travers l&#8217;univers. Pourtant ont est des milliards a ce chicanés et d&#8217;autres qui veulent conquérir cette particule pour l&#8217;exploiter a son maximum.
Pour dire que nous aussi nous sommes juste un particule de poussière aussi dans ce grand univers et pourtant nous agissons de façon intelligente comme particule intelligente de poussière en créant des formes qui en plus nous servent et sers a notre insu par le même processus de définition que j&#8216;essais de définir. 
Rien ne se crée seul... Je ne peux pas concevoir de forme sans la pensée et c&#8217;est similaire du plus grand comme au plus petit... Toutes forment doit être pensée pour qu&#8217;elles soient créés.
Qu&#8217;une forme soit infiniment grande ou infiniment petite ils en demeurent pas moins que c&#8217;est une forme qui a été penser.
Si c&#8217;est une forme infiniment grande ... bien a il y a des milliards et des milliards de forme divers soient en plus petit qui contribuent aux fonctionnements de cette grande forme gigantesque soit-elle.
C&#8217;est dire qu&#8217;on créé et façonne la matière qui sert également a ce qui a de plus gigantesque comme une impulsion d&#8217;interaction que tout est relier d&#8217;une forme a une autre un peut genre pulsion électrique comme image de comparaison. 
C&#8217;est des pulsions électriques que notre cerveau reçoit en info et cette forme de pulsion électriques ne ses pas créé seul. 
Notre réseaux électriques comme comparaison qui alimente nos foyers ne c&#8217;est pas créé seul que je sache.
C&#8217;est comme dire que c&#8217;est le même rouage de l&#8217;infiniment grand a l&#8217;infiniment petit qui se répète.
Pour concevoir faut créé et pour créé une impulsion électrique faut qu&#8217;elle soit pensée.
Rien ne se créé seul toutes choses doit être pensée et cette pensée inter réagie avec d&#8217;autres a tous les niveaux de l&#8217;infiniment plus grand au plus petit.
Le rouage que nous connaissons a notre niveau de grandeur comme tout ce qu&#8217;on vie sur terre.
Exemple de comparaison ...Une roue qu&#8217;elle soit infiniment grand ou infiniment petit demeure une roue qui tourne a sa vitesse du lieu et de son milieu ou elle est représenté. Elle va tourné plus vite ou plus lente selon le milieu de cette vue.
Du milieu ou je vie si je la regarde a l&#8217;infiniment petit ce rouage de la roue tourne a des vitesses inimaginables et le contraire a l&#8217;infiniment plus grand même qu&#8217;elle semble figer dans le formol. Pourtant c&#8217;est le même rouage et la même roue du rouage donc je parle.
Qu&#8217;elle soit sur une infime particule cette roue il en demeure pas moins qu&#8217;elle est sur une infime particule pour accomplir son rouage a son niveau de conception.
Concevoir plus grand comme du plus petit c&#8217;est de la pensée a ce niveau de grandeur quand même qui y contribue car rien ne se créé s&#8217;y ce n&#8217;est pas pensée.
Le rouage de la pensée n&#8217;est pas spécifique a une grandeur spécifique et j'imagine que c'est un rouage identique au notre.
C&#8217;est de la pensée quand même a tous les niveaux de grandeurs soit a l&#8217;infiniment grand comme a l&#8217;infiniment petit.
Pensée plus vite au niveau de l&#8217;infiniment petit et pensée plus lente a l&#8217;infiniment grand vue de notre point vue ici bas.
Pourtant c&#8217;est la même pensée que je parle qui crée des formes soient en plus grand comme en plus petit car pour créé faut que ça sorte de la pensée.
Je ne suis incapable de créer quoique ce soit si je n&#8217;y pense pas a moins que quelque un ici bas me dise et me montre le contraire.
Une bulle de cristal avec ça... Faut qu&#8217;elle soit créé aussi pour avoir une forme...
Je ne suis incapable de créer ou concevoir une forme sans la pensée... Même le vide a sa propre forme de densité de conception qui lui est propre pour sa forme de conception et qui a un contenue de vide.
Puis la conception du vide est juste un espace qui inter réagie.
Comme image du vide... l&#8217;espace entre la lune et la terre comme comparaison ça doit être assez grand comme espace pour concevoir que le vide entre ses deux sphères et pourtant il y a une réaction utile entre ses deux sphères. 
Ce qui nous semble vide est en réalité un espace qui réagit a d&#8217;autres niveaux.
Si je prends place dans une cellule avec ses milliards d&#8217;atomes l&#8217;espace entre les atomes auraient et seraient autant ce que nous voyons de nos yeux quand on regarde notre ciel.
Seulement vue de la lune comme exemple ... est ce que je suis en mesure de voir tous les réseaux électriques et tout ce qui se trouve dans nos foyers et qui nous dit comment la communication fonctionne ou comment fonctionne toutes cette complexités du mécanisme de la vie sur se grain sable et c'est juste un point de vue de la lune.
Par une autre vue est ce que je pourrais être en mesure a regarder avec un microscope un atome et de voir son sens de communication ou son mécanisme complexe de la vie. 
Pas plus que la simple vue qui est seulement regarder de la lune a l'oeil nue. C'est deux atomes qui produisent la complexité de la vie pourtant et on sait que notre planète est un atome en fonction de ce GRAND TOUT puis on est des milliards a vivent sur cette atome.
Le mécanisme de la vie est toujours un organiste ou une cellule ou comme une espèce qui se nourrie d'une autre espèce pour sa propre survie.
On sers de nourritures pour la survie a un autre organiste ou une autre cellule ou comme une autre espèce et je ne vois pas pourquoi on échapperait a cette règle du mécanisme de la vie qui est présente partout. On se nourrie de notre subconscient de façon subtile j'imagine. Exactement comme ont nourrie en pensée le réseau Internet avec nos ordinateurs.
C'est comme dire... entretenir une simple pensée c'est la nourrie.
Rien ne se perds et tout réagie dans un ensemble de complexité hallucinante. Ce qui est vide pour certains ne l&#8217;est pas pour d&#8217;autres.
Enfin compte c&#8217;est par la pensée que tout se créé et peut importe la grandeur du milieu c&#8217;est le même rouage du plus vite au plus lent sur une vue du milieu ou nous vivons.
Abracadabra... Bulle de cristal... Voilà une forme vide... Essaie de créer des formes dans cette bulle pour voir...
Voilà une explication de ce 33 1/3 qui ne nous servent pas directement mais sers a une autre forme de vie intelligente comme j'ai essayé d&#8217;expliquer précédemment et qui est relier de l'infiniment grand a l'infiniment plus petit.
Je vais essayé de l'approfondir d'avantage le sujet... Rien ne se crée seul... Je ne peux pas concevoir de forme sans la pensée.
Je dois donner une forme a ma pensée pour concevoir et pouvoir écrire.
Comme pour concevoir une image je prends deux point vue différent.
Une chercheur qui scrute une cellule vivant au microscope je me dis que c'est comparable sur un autre point vue... que la cellule vivante soit notre univers dans lequel on y vie.
Dans cette cellule il y a des milliards d'atomes autant que notre univers contient d'étoiles pour fait une image de comparaison.
Notre univers dans lequel nous vivions nous sommes juste a la bonne échelle de grandeur pour ce qui est de la vie intelligente sur notre atome qu'est la terre. Notre atome inter réagie avec les autres atomes dans l'univers comme comparaison avec une petite cellule avec ses milliards d'atomes que contient cette petite cellule regardé au microscope les atomes aussi réagisse dans son ensemble des uns des autres.
C'est aussi dire... que pour donner une forme de réaction cette forme doit être pensée.
C'est aussi dire... que ce qui est intelligent a une forme de penser qui est manipulé.
Pour que la forme existe elle doit être fabriqué, façonné puis manipulé exactement comme on fabrique une forme de nos mains. Une forme ne se forme pas sans y pensée a prime abord et pour donner forme a la pensée il faut construire la forme avec les matières du milieu propice a donner une forme a cette pensée. 
Dans le même contexte de ce que je pense. Je dois prendre des formes du milieu ou je vie que je connais pour en faire des comparaisons en plus petit comme en plus grand pour donner des formes a ma pensée.
C'est le même rouage dans une cellule qu'elle soit infiniment grande ou a l'infiniment petit. Il y a un rouage de manipulation dans les atomes et que sur un atome on retrouve la même complexité de vie intelligente comme est représenté notre terre qui est un atome dans une énorme cellule qu'est notre univers dans lequel nous vivons.
Rien ne se créé sans être penser et rien ne se conçoit sans manipulation.
C'est comme dire... L'ordinateur et tout son réseau qui sert a la communication ne c'est pas créé n'y c'est conçu tout seul sans être penser. 
Ce qui est valable pour notre milieu ou nous vivons qui a une apparence d'un atome dans ce GRAND TOUT est aussi valable a l'infiniment petit qui a un grand tout aussi identique dans la forme du milieu ou ce déroule la vie intelligente. Pour que la forme existe elle doit être pensée, fabriqué, façonné puis manipulé pour donner une forme.
Rien n'existe sans la forme même pas la bulle de cristal pour exprimer le NÉANT dans sa simplicité de la forme. Essaie de créer des formes seul dans cette bulle de cristal pour voir... C'est pour dire... donner une forme a cette forme est qu'elle doit être pensée.
Puis c'est dire aussi... Ce n'est pas parce que nous avons pas pensée a une forme que cette forme n'existe pas. Il y a bien des choses qui vivent a notre insu sans pour autant en connaître sa forme et pourtant cette forme vie et existe belle et bien a notre insu.
&#12288;
Athée A comme absolument athée T comme totalement athée H comme hermétiquement athée É accent aigu comme étonnamment athée E comme entièrement athée Pas libre penseur Athée Il y a une nuance Prévert, Paroles,La Crosse en l'air, 1946, p. 159.
Pour dire... Sommes nous libre penseur. Pas plus libre que l'ordinateur qui doit accomplir sa tâche ou livrer les données d'infos a un autre ordinateur par le truchement de sa logique sur réseau Internet pour que cette info soit compris par une autre forme de penser. On transmet des formes d'images par notre écriture d'un ordinateur a un autre comme exemple et pourtant l'ordinateur ne pense pas nous nous disons mais transmet la forme de la pensée quand même de ce qui est écrit a son insu. 
La nuance Prévert ici mentionné est autant une différence d'évolution de la forme de la pensée comme sortir de cette bulle de cristal a ce jour pour voir tous ses formes d'évolutions de la pensée et de ce qui nous est permis de voir par une ouverture de l'esprit qu'il existe des formes similaires plus évolué a notre insu pour transmet des données comme mon explication de l'ordinateur a un autre ordinateur. 
Comme image représentative.. Je pense de humain a humain qui s'échangent des infos mais manipulé a son insu comme un humain manipule un ordinateur comme visionnement représentative pour éclaircir ma forme de penser que je veux exprimer. Elle a été créé la pensée car rien ne se créé seul et elle est une forme et elle a évolué au fil du temps pour qu'elle prenne moins de place.
Je n'est rien créé n'y inventé quoique ce soit. J'écris en me forçant les méninges ce qui existe déjà et sur ce que je voie et ressens avec une ouverture de l'esprit ouvert. Je me dis... Une ouverture de l'esprit est une vue large et élargie qui donne accès sur des points de vue éloigné. Faut faire une différence entre regarder et voir.
Comment ça marche on se demande souvent pour toutes choses... Faut a prime abord se le demandé comment ça marche pour ensuite en découvrir son fonctionnement. C'est ce que j'essaie d'exprimer en sachant bien que certains y voie... Athée A comme absolument athée T comme totalement athée H comme hermétiquement athée É accent aigu comme étonnamment athée E comme entièrement athée Pas libre penseur Athée Il y a une nuance Prévert, Paroles,La Crosse en l'air, 1946, p. 159.
Comme image... L'ordinateur a changer notre quotidien et nous donne accès sur le monde et ça en espace de 20 ans environ. Avec de l'imagination on peut concevoir sur des centaines d'années son évolution. 
Sommes nous libre penseur... La même question s'applique a l'ordinateur sur ses centaines d'années d'évolutions a venir. Il sera tu libre penseur dans son futur... On lui installera un petit programme de l'illusion de la liberté dans le cas contraire. Je ne crois pas que l'être humain va accepter et vouloir être a l'échelle inférieur de l'évolution de ce qu'il a créé afin de maintenir le contrôle en permanence de qu'il a créé. Je ne crois pas qu'un humain aimerais se faire contrôler par ce qu'il a créé.
La similitude est comparable a notre insu.


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> y'a moyen d'avoir un résumé ?
> 
> :hosto:



Je pense que c'est DEJA un résumé... parce que franchement, ça manque de développement! 
(enfin moi je trouve.)


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)

une explication possible


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2013)

Y avait déjà un Michel Nascar sur MacG il y a longtemps. Lui aussi c'était un agité du bocal.  Quelle coïncidence.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> y'a moyen d'avoir un résumé ?
> 
> :hosto:


 
Lire et relire facilite la compréhension quand ça semble incompréhensible


----------



## Michel__Nascar (17 Mars 2013)

Je vous laisse médité sur ce sujet.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que c'est DEJA un résumé... parce que franchement, ça manque de développement!
> (enfin moi je trouve.)





WebOliver a dit:


> Y avait déjà un Michel Nascar sur MacG il y a longtemps. Lui aussi c'était un agité du bocal.  Quelle coïncidence.




Franchement les copains vous faites aucun effort 




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je vous laisse médité sur ce sujet.




Bien envoyé michel


----------



## Galekal (18 Mars 2013)

Et n'oublions surtout pas ce grand classique :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A6Wce5YiSw


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je vous laisse médité sur ce sujet.


 
oh tu sais, personnellement, je suis "médité" de nature...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> oh tu sais, personnellement, je suis "médité" de nature...



Alors qu'un Espagnol serait médité olé !


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2013)

Du sérieux et de la Pataphysique
Prothèses du 15 clinamen 78 de l'Ere Pataphysique.
**
Sa Magnificence : ... Le vulgaire ( et j'entends par là principalement les grands esprits ) prend Ubu pour une rigolade, passez-moi le mot. Pourtant, au vrai, il n'y a peut-être rien, Faustroll excepté, de plus valablement et fondamentament < sérieux >.

Le Provéditeur Général Adjoint et Rogateur : Ah ! Votre Magnificence apporterait à l'accroissement universel des lumières une inestimable contribution, en définissant une bonne fois en quel sens nous entendons le sérieux.

Sa Magnificence : Le définir ? Mais c'est limpide cher Provéditeur Général Adjoint et Rogateur.

C'est la vertu même incarnée par Ubu. Et pour être tout à fait précis : le sérieux , c'est la Pataphysique.

Nous autres, pataphysiciens, tout comme Jarry lui-même, ne sommes point des amuseurs, des farceurs, des clowns ( ainsi que de Jarry le prétendait feu Gide ). On se méprend sur le caractère de farce qu'eut, à l'origine et de dehors ( mais l'enfance au jeu et l'adolescence est imperturbable ), la geste royale d'Ubu. Et quoiqu'il en soit, Jarry l'a promu à cette précellence que vous avez, cher Provéditeur Général Adjoint et Rogateur, paradigmatiquement exposée.

Nous sommes donc sérieux et j'ajouterai ( car c'est ici que tout s'éclaire ) il n'y a que nous à être pleinement, totalement et surabondamment sérieux et à nous prendre authentiquement au sérieux.

Ajoutons pour être complet qu'il n'y a que nous qui ayons à le faire.

Le Provéditeur Général Adjoint et Rogateur : Ainsi les gens sérieux...

Sa Magnificence : Les gens dits sérieux ne le sont pas ; ou dans la mesure où ils le sont, c'est qu'ils participent de la Pataphysique. Et certes, heureusement, ils en participent tous mais sans le savoir ou vouloir l'admettre. C'est cette induration qui rend leur sérieux lourd, pesant, indigeste - humain, comme ils disent d'un mot glaireux.

A ce titre, l'est aussi leur rire, qui se veut tant de justifications et de bons motifs.

Néanmoins et malgré son infirmité et son infériorité par rapport au sérieux consciemment pataphysique, leur sérieux impayable est, par le miracle de l'Ontogénie Pataphysique, générateur de maint geste et parole, où s'illumine soudain ce que nous appelons des épiphanies.

Ainsi énoncent-ils des choses admirables, sans comprendre qu'elles le sont, ni surtout en quoi elles le sont.

Le Provéditeur Général Adjoint et Rogateur : Donc le sérieux des gens sérieux est louable ?

Sa Magnificence : Cela va de soi. Et c'est ce qui fait que les pataphysiciens qui s'ignorent éprouvent, comme nous le disions, le besoin de justifier leur rire, en montrant qu'il a des raisons et des fondements : car ils reviennent ainsi à la Pataphysique, puisque toute justification est et ne peut être que pataphysique.

*Et en ce sens, rien n'est plus pataphysiquement sublime que de voir cet involontaire hommage à la Pancrène Pataphysique d'où jaillissent tout savoir et tout être.*

Pour nous et à l'instar de Faustroll, nous recherchons le rire à simple titre d'explication scientifique et, mieux encore et surtout, nous recherchons le sérieux comme nous recherchons l'explication, uniquement parce que sérieux et explication ont un stigmate pataphysique.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

je découvre ce sujet macg nifique


----------



## dumas75 (18 Mars 2013)

////Rien ne se créé seul.///
Pourtant je me pose toujours la question:
C'est qui, qui a appuyé sur le bouton pour le "big-bang" ?


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2013)

Je vais té répondre, personne ni rien du tout, c' est une question "bete", c' est comme si tu demandais qui créé les bulles dans la casserole quand l' eau commence a bouillir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et sinon l'orthographe, tu y penses ?



Exact ! 

Un texte, aussi intéressant soit-il sur le fond, est toujours desservi par une forme bancale et une orthographe hésitante...

Je n'ai pas eu l'envie de lire ses posts ayant eu l'impression que les mots étaient jetés les uns derrière les autres sans aucun soin particulier ... dommage !


----------



## Galekal (18 Mars 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> ////Rien ne se créé seul.///
> 
> A l'exception de la _causa sui_ (scolastique de base)
> 
> ...



Question par rapport a laquelle il est difficile de faire autre chose que de la pataphysique, même en roulant a jeûn 
- Soit le bouton s'auto appuie mais c'est super compliqué (histoires de fluctuations quantiques et autres joyeusetés qui ne seront peut être jamais vérifiées)
- Soit il y a un "créateur" mais c'est également affaire de spéculation.

En attendant, on retient les explications que l'on préfère pour patienter en sachant que cela peut être long.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> En attendant, on retient les explications que l'on préfère pour patienter en sachant que cela peut être long.


"L'eternité c'est très long, surtout vers la fin" (W.A)


----------



## bokeh (18 Mars 2013)

Et sinon, c'est le double-pseudo de qui ?

Nan, parce que ça peut pas être sérieux


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> ////Rien ne se créé seul.///
> Pourtant je me pose toujours la question:
> C'est qui, qui a appuyé sur le bouton pour le "big-bang" ?


 
Ma perception personnel...

DÉBUT DE VIE INTELLIGNETE
&#12288;
Son cerveau en pleine formation qui débute à l&#8217;état vierge et primitif au début de la gestation avec seulement la mémoire de ses propres cellules de petite taille qui ont un code génétique qui lui est propre. 
Il se configure selon les cellules du code génétique de l&#8217;être humain en se divisant selon les lois que gère le GRAND TOUT UNIVERSEL.
Ce même cerveau désorganisé qui prends forme lentement qui est encore à l&#8217;état primitif et en structuration est exactement comme la théorie du BIG-BANG qui se veut le début de l&#8217;expansion d&#8217;un UNIVERS qui commence à naître. 
Sa vie intelligente également, débute à l&#8217;état primaire, primitif et désordonné tout comme se structure un UNIVERS en pleine expansion pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne. 
Son Être ainsi que son bagage de ses vies antérieures est compressés dans un TOUT sous forme d&#8217;une pensée qui lui est propre et qui est de subsister. Cette petite étincelle de vie intelligente sous forme de subsister va commencer à recueillir inconsciemment les propres pensées de sa propre mère et de son environnement ainsi que les forces extérieures du GRAND TOUT UNIVERSEL qui gouverne la vie intelligente. 
Le TOUT&#12288;: se loge dans son propre cerveau encore à l&#8217;état primitif, primaire, désordonné et qui est en pleine structuration, tout comme le début d&#8217;un univers en expansion et qui commence à s&#8217;organiser. 
Il poursuit sa croissance ainsi commence son début de sa vie intelligente. Il est en relation inconsciemment avec l&#8217;esprit et les pensées de sa mère pour lui attribuer le sens du branchement de son propre cerveau. Chaque pensée qu&#8217;il recueille de sa propre mère lui diffuse, donne une forme à son propre cerveau encore désorganisé. Son niveau de conception est encore au stade primitif et inconscient et chaque pensée que sa mère lui transmet forme les embranchements pour sa propre conscience qui lui sera utile une fois né. 
Plus il se développe, plus il capte les pensées de sa propre mère ainsi que les sons de son entourage et tout cela prennent forme de plus en plus dans son propre cerveau encore à l&#8217;état primaire et inconscient. 
C&#8217;est forme de pensée captée inconsciemment qu&#8217;il amasse dans son cerveau, il les captes de façon primaire tout comme nous donnons une forme à ce que nous ne pouvons pas décrypter. 
Plus le f&#339;tus grandit, plus il assimile les pensées de sa mère et les sons de son entourage pour lui fournir des éléments dans son propre cerveau pour immerger son propre UNIVERS qui lui sera distinct. 
Ses pensées qui se loge dans son cerveau prennent une certaine forme étincelante et qui lui sont toujours inconscientes. Plus son cerveau se développe, plus ses pensées étincelantes prennent de l&#8217;ampleur pour accroître ses configurations et crée un réseau de couloirs pour approvisionner le bon fonctionnement de son cerveau. 
Au fur et à mesure de sa gestation, ses formes de pensées poursuivent à imprégner son cerveau pour pouvoir les distinguer des unes des autres et c&#8217;est le début de sa propre conscience légumineuse à l&#8217;état primaire. 
Une fois à sa naissance, il prend conscience qu&#8217;il subsiste dans son être inexpérimenté et le voilà déjà avec sa propre personnalité et son UNIVERS distinct bien à lui qui est immaculé. 
Il est près à poursuivre sa propre aventure et sa propre évolution à son rythme.
&#12288;
La complexité de la vie en général et la vie intelligente effectivement nous laisse rêveurs. 
&#12288;
*Comment Miller qui décrivait une cellule vivante à la fin des années 1970. *
*&#12288;*
*&#12288;*
Une cellule qui compte dans les dix milles milliards d&#8217;atomes. Si on pouvait l&#8217;agrandir jusqu'à une taille de 20 km les atomes auraient&#12288;: la taille des boules de billards. À sa surface, on verrait des millions d&#8217;accès s&#8217;ouvrant et se fermant pour laisser passer le flux continu de matériaux et de matière entrant et sortant. À l&#8217;intérieur, on contemplerait un monde d&#8217;une complexité ahurissante&#12288;: un réseau de couloirs et de canaux allant dans toutes les directions. Certains conduisant à la banque mémoire centrale au noyau, d&#8217;autres aux unités de traitement et d&#8217;assemblage. Le noyau lui-même serait une vaste chambre sphérique de plus d&#8217;un km de chaînes torsadées de molécules d&#8217;ADN bien empilées en rangées ordonnées. 
Le problème des chercheurs dans la matière vivante se sont heurté à la synthèse des molécules géantes de la vie, qui sont les protéines et les acides nucléiques soit ADN et ARN. Voici le problème&#12288;: dans la matière vivante, les protéines sont synthétisées par l&#8217;ADN alors que la synthèse de l&#8217;ARN nécessite&#12288;la présence de certaines protéines sont les enzymes. 
Les chercheurs tourne en rond et c&#8217;est l&#8217;histoire de l&#8217;&#339;uf et de la poule et parallèlement avec d&#8217;autres chercheurs à savoir comment c&#8217;est formé l&#8217;UNIVERS avec la théorie du BIG-BANG. 
Chaque cellule est un hologramme du corps humain et chaque humain est une cellule de l'humanité. 

On a observé les chromosomes pour la première fois à la fin du XIXe siècle.&#12288;

Ils ont la forme d'un bâtonnet chez la plupart des espèces animales et végétales. L'ADN des chromosomes constitue le matériel héréditaire de la cellule et est transmis de génération en génération de cellules, il est donc le support de l'information génétique. Plus l'espèce est évoluée, plus son ADN est compacté et empaqueté par des protéines structurales. Les chromosomes se trouvent dans les cellules de tous les êtres vivants, en nombre variable et spécifique à chaque espèce.&#12288; L'espèce humaine en compte 46. 
L'ADN est le principal constituant des chromosomes, c'est pourquoi il est libre à l'intérieur des cellules dépourvues de noyau comme les bactéries, tandis qu'il est enfermé dans le noyau des cellules eucaryotes. La molécule d'ADN est l'une des plus grosses molécules que l'on connaisse. Les deux brins de l'ADN sont reliés entre eux au niveau des bases azotées par des liaisons hydrogène. 
LA Vie a besoin d&#8217;atomes ayant la propriété de s&#8217;unir pour former des molécules de taille exceptionnelle... 
Par le même contexte, les noyaux des atomes ont tous LA VIE INTELLIGENTE en sois pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne avec les mêmes caractéristiques d&#8217;un univers à l&#8217;infiniment petit en expansion.
&#12288;Un atome est environ 103 fois plus gros que son noyau. Par analogie, si le stade Olympique était l'atome, une tête d'épingle serait le noyau de cet atome.
Peut-on déduire : que l&#8217;atome est un univers semblable au nôtre dans sa totalité à l&#8217;infiniment petit.
C'est ce cette façon que Miller qui décrivait une cellule vivante à la fin des années 1970.
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
Par déduction pour amplifier mes dires:
Tout est rond et toute forme de vie intelligente a la forme d'un OEUF avant l'éclosion.
Les atomes sont de forme ronde et c'est comme un oeuf
Une cellule sont de forme ronde et c'est comme un oeuf
Le spermatozoïde perdra alors son flagelle, et seule la tête se retrouve à l'intérieur. Ensuite les noyaux se rejoignent, en vue de constituer les 23 paires de chromosomes. L'&#339;uf va poursuivre son chemin tout en se divisant
Un cerveau c'est de forme ronde et c'est un oeuf par déduction
Par logique l'infiniment petit est semblable a l'infiniment plus grand
Les planètes sont tous de forme ronde
Les étoiles sont tous de forme ronde 
LA Vie a besoin d&#8217;atomes ayant la propriété de s&#8217;unir pour former des molécules de taille exceptionnelle... 
Par le même contexte, les noyaux des atomes ont tous LA VIE INTELLIGENTE en sois pour que l&#8217;ordre y règne avec les mêmes caractéristiques d&#8217;un univers à l&#8217;infiniment petit en expansion.
&#12288;
Par la même logique si tout forme de vie intelligente est un oeuf avant éclosion et de forme ronde il est permis de dire que notre univers est rond aussi comme un cerveau humain avec une masse une taille et un volume pour faire une cellule avant éclosion aussi pour conclure l'histoire se répète.
L'oeuf ou la poule
La poule sait qu'elle va pondre un oeuf et l'oeuf ne sait pas qu'il va pondre un oeuf a un moment donné mais... ont le sait s'y il ne se retrouve pas au menu du petit déjeuné pour faire une suite a cette logique imaginé.
&#12288;
&#12288;
Avec une imagination fertile on peut poursuivre avec d&#8217;autre donné en ce qui concerne l infiniment grand et l&#8217;infiniment petit par rapport a notre échelle de grandeur qui se situ entre c&#8217;est du monde de l&#8217;infiniment grand et l&#8217;infiniment petit.
En regard avec notre échelle de grandeur l&#8217;infiniment grand nous semble très au ralenti vue de notre planète.
Les étoiles semblent demeurées au beau fixe toujours au même endroit vue de notre planète.
En fait notre univers semble figer dans le formol a vrai dire.
Il en est rien si on poursuit la logique avec l&#8217;infiniment petit alors que tout semble bougé a la vitesse supérieur pour ne pas dire a la vitesse de l&#8217;éclair toujours avec un regard en rapport a notre échelle de grandeur de ce que nous voyons tous les jours de notre vie.
Tous a l&#8217;infiniment petit se passe beaucoup plus vite et la duré de vie est limité de beaucoup plus vite que la notre en comparant les deux échelles de grandeur de notre monde et de l&#8216;infiniment petit.
Une recherche sur le web sur la duré de vie a l&#8217;infiniment petit. 
La duré de vie du neutron hors du noyau de l'atome est de 15 minutes
Une fois libéré du noyau de l&#8217;atome, le neutron a une durée de vie qui est en moyenne de 886,8 secondes, soit environ 14,8 minutes, plus ou moins 3,4 secondes. Tel est le résultat des dernières mesures effectuées au National Institute of Standards and Technology (Etats-Unis). Ce résultat, le plus précis jamais réalisé en utilisant des faisceaux de neutrons, est l&#8217;aboutissement de dix ans de travail.

La disparition du neutron signifie sa désintégration en d&#8217;autres particules. Celles-ci incluent les protons, dont la charge est positive. Les chercheurs ont fait passer un faisceau de neutrons dans un système vide. Les protons qui apparaissaient à mesure que les neutrons se désintégraient, étaient capturés et dénombrés à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un collecteur électromagnétique.

La nouvelle valeur de la durée de vie du neutron s&#8217;accorde avec la théorie. Elle devrait aider les scientifiques à mieux comprendre le phénomène de création de matière aux débuts de l&#8217;Univers.

Les résultats de ces recherches sont publiés dans la revue Physical Review Letters du 10 octobre 2003.
&#12288;
Je ne suis pas un scientifique je fais juste un raisonnement par la logique sur un regard d&#8217;une vue d&#8217;ensemble avec mon imagination en comparaison de deux mondes donc les échelles de grandeur sont différente. Nous avons notre échelle de grandeur se rapportant a nous pour se situé comme Miller la fait en décrivant une cellule vivante de l&#8217;infiniment petit avec une échelle de grandeur comme comparaison.
Un regard de comparaison un peut comme ceci:
Une cellule qui compte dans les dix milles milliards d&#8217;atomes. Si on pouvait l&#8217;agrandir jusqu'à une taille de 20 km les atomes auraient : la taille des boules de billards. À sa surface, on verrait des millions d&#8217;accès s&#8217;ouvrant et se fermant pour laisser passer le flux continu de matériaux et de matière entrant et sortant. À l&#8217;intérieur, on contemplerait un monde d&#8217;une complexité ahurissante : un réseau de couloirs et de canaux allant dans toutes les directions. Certains conduisant à la banque mémoire centrale au noyau, d&#8217;autres aux unités de traitement et d&#8217;assemblage. Le noyau lui-même serait une vaste chambre sphérique de plus d&#8217;un km de chaînes torsadées de molécules d&#8217;ADN bien empilées en rangées ordonnées. 
Je pense que 15 minutes a l&#8217;infiniment petit en évaluant l&#8217;échelle de grandeur en rapport a notre échelle de grandeur c&#8217;est pratiquement une vie entière de 100 ans ou peut-être 2,5 milliards d&#8217;années après tout si vous suivez cette logique.
Tous se passe beaucoup plus vite a l&#8217;infiniment petit en comparaison de notre échelle de grandeur.
La c&#8217;est juste la comparaison de notre monde.
Il y a 2,5 milliards d&#8216;années, l'oxygène a fait son apparition avec les 
plantes. L'air est devient respirable. L'histoire du cosmos est 
une longue saga d'environ 13,7 milliards.
Nous sommes a l&#8217;infiniment petit avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble du cosmos un peut comme la comparaison de notre monde et l&#8217;infiniment petit cité plus haut.
Nous vivions pourtant sur un atome avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble de l&#8217;univers.
Pourtant nous sommes des milliards d&#8217;individus vivant plus petit que cette atomes avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble de l&#8217;univers.
C&#8217;es-tu mal comparé si je fais la comparaison de notre monde avec l&#8217;infiniment petit qui n&#8217;est pas trop différent de l&#8217;infiniment grand en ce qui concerne la vie intelligente.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------



Galekal a dit:


> Question par rapport a laquelle il est difficile de faire autre chose que de la pataphysique, même en roulant a jeûn
> - Soit le bouton s'auto appuie mais c'est super compliqué (histoires de fluctuations quantiques et autres joyeusetés qui ne seront peut être jamais vérifiées)
> - Soit il y a un "créateur" mais c'est également affaire de spéculation.
> 
> En attendant, on retient les explications que l'on préfère pour patienter en sachant que cela peut être long.


Par une autre vue ce n'est pas ça que l'on fait avec l'informatique et le réseaux internet...
Je vais me servir comme concept de représentation en format image et définir comme comparaison l&#8217;ordinateur et le voir comme un processus de fonctionnement qui agie comme des neurones qui font des embranchements.
C&#8217;est comme dire que l&#8217;ordinateur est l&#8217;oeuf qui se divise et qui poursuis sont chemins en se divisant pour faire des embranchement. Comme un embryon et l&#8217;ensemble de ses organes qui permet la vie intelligente en étant dans les premiers instants a concevoir un FOETUS.
C&#8217;est comme dire qu&#8217;a notre conception au niveau du spermatozoïde il y avait une manipulation dans le sens que toutes choses doit être manipuler intelligemment et de façon indirect pour être conçus et créé. 
C&#8217;est comme dire que le réseau du cerveau se fabriquait comme on a conçus les ordinateurs et par la suite le réseau Internet comme image représentative pour développé le sens de ma pensée. Ce réseau qui relie les ordinateurs pour divulguer des infos de toutes nature comme pour faire un vaste champs de couloir de flux d&#8217;informations utiles et inutiles. 
Je n&#8217;arrive pas a imaginé que tout ce fait et se créé comme par magie et abracadabra c&#8217;est fait et c&#8217;est créé.
Ma pensée me dit que TOUTES choses est manipulées indirectement pour que ça soit conçus et fabriqué puis créé.
C&#8217;est comme dire qu&#8217;avec l&#8217;ordinateur et le réseaux Internet on créé les embranchements d&#8217;un cerveau dans tous les premiers instant a l&#8217;état foetus.
C&#8217;est comme voir deux paliers... un grandeur nature a notre niveau et l&#8217;autre soit a l&#8217;infiniment grand et a l&#8217;infiniment petit a la fois.
C&#8217;est comme dire que nous les humains nous contribuons a la fabrications avec la matière sous forme de manipulations indirectement comme un l'organisme maternel qu&#8217;est Cette première activité de sa vie intelligente comme a la conception de l&#8217;état d&#8217;un foetus sur une autre échelle de grandeur soit en plus grand comme en plus petit a la fois.
Après tout... si ont penses a tout ce qui se propagent comme ondes autour de la terre juste pour se situer et que tous ses ondes se propagent vers l&#8217;infini soit en plus grand comme en plus petit. C&#8217;est comparable de dire que se sont des pensées qui se propagent soit en plus petit comme en plus grand puis en plus vite comme en plus lent selon l&#8216;échelle de grandeur capté du milieu ou est capté cette pensée.
En plus petit le flux d&#8217;information que nous transmet notre cerveau a travers nos neurones est supérieur a ce qu&#8217;on arrive a communiqué par la parole exemple.
En plus grand c&#8217;est dire que nous tous sommes ses pensées qui est propagées avec des ondes qu&#8217;on a créée et fabriqués et qui est tous sont flux de ses infos comme est propagé le flux de nos propre infos en plus petit dans notre cerveau a l&#8217;infiniment petit vue de nos neurones.
C&#8217;est comme voir la conception de la fabrication et la manipulation de la création qui se créé une activité de la pensée d&#8217;un foetus a l&#8217;état primitif et que l&#8217;ordinateur et son réseau Internet en serait ça mémoire comme image de comparaison et imaginé comme une image de représentation.
J&#8217;ai dit mémoire car l&#8217;ordinateur ne pense pas par lui même mais c&#8217;est par nos activités sur Internet qui propagent des ondes comme flux d&#8217;informations utiles et inutiles et qui sers comme un réseau d&#8217;activité 
célébrál.
Ce que je veux essayé de d&#8217;écrire est que toutes choses est fabriqué de façon indirect pour qu&#8217;elles soient manipulés ou déplacés et ce se fait indirectement a notre insu. 
C&#8217;est comme dire que ça agie conjointement a l&#8217;infiniment grand et petit a la fois et que tous est fabriqués pour que ça puisse agir indirectement.
Un exemple concret.

Placez-vous dans une bulle de cristal hermétique et qu&#8217;il y a juste vous qui êtes seule avec vous-même.
La seule chose que vous pouvez faire dans cette bulle de cristal est de marcher en rond.
Aucune possibilité de communiquer avec l&#8217;extérieur vous êtes dans le NÉAN TOTAL en quelque sorte dans cette bulle de cristal.
Vous avez rien pour fabriquer quoi que ce soit et rien a manipuler car il y a aucune matière a manipulé car il a rien du tout dans cette bulle juste vous et vos pensées.
Vous avez beau crier et hurler il y a rien de ce qui est matière et vous ne pouvez créé quoique ce soit car il y a juste vous et aucune matière a manipulé pour créer quoique ce soit.
Vous sortez de cette bulle de cristal et vous avez fait un bond de plusieurs millions d&#8217;années en évolutions a ce jour.


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2013)

Pataphysique rulez!!!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pataphysique rulez!!!


 . La *pataphysique* (...) est la science de ce qui se surajoute à la métaphysique, soit en elle-même, soit hors d'elle-même, s'étendant aussi loin au-delà de celle-ci que celle-ci au-delà de la physique. Ex.: l'épiphénomène étant souvent l'accident, la *pataphysique* sera surtout la science du particulier, quoiqu'on dise qu'il n'y a de science que du général. Elle étudiera les lois qui régissent les exceptions et expliquera l'univers supplémentaire à celui-ci.Jarry,_Gestes et opinions du docteur Faustroll_, _pataphysicien_, Paris, Gallimard,1972 [1911],p.668.

Quand je ne sais pas le mot je m'arrange pour avoir une idéé que veux dire le mot...
Je sais tres bien que mon français laisse a désirer et les fautes d'orthographes aussi...
Une chose que je me dis par contre...

Je préfère ecrire pleine de fautes avec des mots qui dit quelques chose que d'écrire avec un excellent français sans fautes qui ne dit rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je préfère ecrire pleine de fautes avec des mots qui dit quelques chose que d'écrire avec un excellent français sans fautes qui ne dit rien.



Encore faut-il que l'on comprenne ce que tu veux dire ....

Ton texte est tellement "serré" et tes phrases tellement "décousues" que l'on a peine à te lire !

Ton style est proche de l'écriture compulsive ... on prend un sujet quel qu'il soit et on jette sur le papier tout ce qui nous passe par la tête - on "brouillonne" en quelque sorte !

Ensuite on élague, on résume, on nettoie, on "paragraphe" avant de mettre en forme (inclus la vérification de l'orthographe !) pour rendre le texte compréhensif et surtout lisible - c'est la moindre des politesses vis-à-vis du futur lecteur.

Toi, tu t'arrêtes au brouillon avec toute la confusion qui s'ensuit !

Je suis certain qu'aucun membre du forum n'est arrivé au terme de ton *premier* post !

Alors, fais ce que tu veux ! Continue comme ça si ça t'amuses de noircir des pages et des pages !

L'écriture est un tout ... le fond sans la forme ou la forme sans le fond c'est pareil, il faut les deux pour attiser l'intérêt !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore faut-il que l'on comprenne ce que tu veux dire ....
> 
> Ton texte est tellement "serré" et tes phrases tellement "décousues" que l'on a peine à te lire !
> 
> ...


 
Je ne peux pas écrire mieu que je fais... J'en suis bien désoler...

Je vais termier avec ceci en conclusion..

*&#12288;
Notre cerveau est-il un univers en soit.​*&#12288;
&#12288;
Notre cerveau est un univers comme expliquer plus haut mais en plus petit et semblable à tous les points vus à linfiniment grand et à partir de ce point vu tout me semble permis. 
Après tout il ny a pas quun univers dans le cosmos, il y a des milliards dunivers comme il y a de personnes sur terre et chaque personne a son propre univers semblable au cosmos pour ainsi dire. 
Que sommes-nous par rapport à lunivers intelligent qui nous semble infini, qui a-t-il après notre système solaire avec ses centaines de milliards détoiles que contient le cosmos. 
Une personne humaine nest pas trop visible à côté de tout cet ensemble et lon est bien la sur cette terre minuscule de la grosseur dun atome par rapport à limmensité de cet univers infini. 
Notre terre est comparable à un atome par rapport à cet immense univers dans sa totalité et lon est des milliards de personnes sur cette terre atomique si je peux mexprimer ainsi. Avec cette vue densemble des choses, on peut poursuivre plus loin encore et imaginer par la déduction tant quà faire.
Ma vision avec linfiniment petit et linfiniment grand dans son ensemble des comparaisons se rejoindre dans le même sens que lexemple dune roue. Que cette roue soit infiniment grande ou infiniment petite elle demeure et demeura toujours une roue. Une roue vue du même point repaire à linfiniment petit exemple&#12288;: vous y verrait quun point et du même point de repère à linfiniment grand vous y verrez seulement quune partie de son appui.
Pourtant cest la même roue donc je parle. 
Dans notre cerveau il y a aussi ce rouage et tout y est coordonné a lunisson exactement comme le grand univers intelligent dans son ensemble. 
Comme lexemple de la roue plus elle est petite plus elle tourne vite et plus sa duré est réduite par rapport à lautre qui est infiniment grande. Pour accomplir ce que la grande roue fait en un tour sur elle même la petite roue dois en tourner des nombres incalculables de tour pour accomplir la même tâche que la grande durant le même cycle de temps.
Il en est de même pour la vie intelligente, que la vie intelligente y soit à linfiniment petite où a linfiniment grande, elle rejoint le principe de la roue. Cest le même rouage par son principe de vie intelligent et de reproduction que se sois à linfiniment petit où a linfiniment grand.
Nous sommes des milliards de personnes sur cette petite terre pas plus grosse quun atome par rapport à limmense univers dans son ensemble et pas plus visible non plus que cette visualisation imaginée précédemment de lintérieur dun cerveau humaine. 
Après tout quest-ce que la grandeur des choses pourvu que le tout y soit en harmonie en fonction des lois de sa taille, sa masse et son volume et son échelle de grandeur en proportion de toute chose. 
Imaginons encore la perceptive de cet atome dans notre propre cerveau. Toujours sur cet atome minuscule en regardant le ciel que verrons-nous  
Manquez-vous dimagination
Pour compliquer les choses cest comme si je disais que nous vivons dans un cerveau humain qui est notre univers ou notre cosmos et que ce cerveau est un être humain tout comme nous fais à notre image mais à des échelles de grandeurs beaucoup plus grande. 
Cest se déconnecter de la réalité, cest certain 
Dimaginer cette personne qui est à une autre échelle de grandeur par rapport à nous ce qui est impossible à voir avec les yeux. 
De voir aussi cette personne à linfiniment petite en nous à une échelle de grandeur infiniment réduite sur cet atome, ce qui est impossible à voir avec les yeux lest aussi également. 
Cette perception quest la vie intelligente à linfiniment petite et à linfiniment grande, mais sommes nous à la bonne échelle de grandeur par rapport à tout cet univers du cosmos. 
Nous sommes à la bonne échelle de grandeur en fonction de ce qui nous est permis de voir avec nos yeux et de ce qui nous entoure également, mais pour le reste de lunivers intelligent dans sa totalité quand est-il 
Revenons à nous dans notre monde actuel, nous en avons plein les bras avec ce raisonnement jusquà maintenant avec linfiniment grand et petit et notre vie actuelle et notre temps et par la même occasion quest-ce que le temps. 
Le temps est là pour sa durée pour faire une expression vite. 
Quest-ce que cent ans de notre vie sur notre terre par rapport aux centaines de milliards années dexistences de lunivers. 
Cest comme dire quune seconde est égale à une vie entière de cent ans pour une personne vivant sur terre par rapport aux centaines de milliards dannées dexistence de lunivers, tout dépend de quel point vu on regarde cela ou de quel univers on parle et imagine par rapport de son échelle de grandeur aussi.
Les pensées que nous enregistrons ou imaginons ou que nous réfléchissons prennent forme dans notre cerveau dune certaine manière et voyages en image en fraction de seconde dans notre cerveau.
Peu importent la manière donc elles prennent forme, mais ses images 
Elles sont dans une région de notre cerveau pour que nous y aillions accès pour les faire revivre en nous en fraction de seconde. Cest ce qui alimente notre cerveau après tout et nous réduisons le format ses images de nos pensées à une échelle infiniment plus petite pour quelle puissent prendre le moins de place possible dans notre propre cerveau en serait-il de même avec lexistence de lunivers en suivant cette logique 

Ses propres pensées qui est une fraction de seconde et qui pour nous équivalent à cent ans de notre existence comme expliquer en échelle de comparaison. 
Une seule pensée qui est une image 
Qui a pris forme et chaque personne est une vie entière dune seule de ses images compressées sous forme de pensée en un Tout. Cette image forme une apparence humaine et sa vie est en fonction de cette pensée compressée en un Tout et qui se décompresse tout au long de sa vie qui représente une fraction de seconde ou une image pour cet univers alors que pour nous, cest cent ans de notre existence.
Tout comme nous compressons et décompressons une seule image de notre pensé en fraction de seconde pour leur donner forme en image dans notre cerveau et y avoir accès en tout temps 
Quoi quil en soit 
Lunivers dans son ensemble à linfiniment plus grand est comparable à notre propre univers à linfiniment petit tel que décris plus haut sur les univers. 
Le moule de la création na pas de grandeur spécifique qui dit que tout intelligence doit être fait à la même échelle de grandeur. 
Alors par cette même ligne de penser serons-nous toutes, quelques-unes de ses pensées compressées en image en fraction de seconde de toute une vie pour chacun dentre-nous de notre GRAND UNIVERS qui est un cerveau de format humain à grande échelle.
Par la même occasion y avoir accès en tout temps comme on a accès à nos propres pensées et quon serait relié à ce GRAND UNIVERS de la même façon que nous avec notre propre pensée en format image. 
Après tout pourquoi en serait-il autrement si on suit cette logique et aussi du déjà créé comme écris plus haut et qui se reproduit à des échelles différentes peut importe léchelle de grandeur. Notre GRAND UNIVERS, par sa taille, sa masse et son volume comme décrit plus haut en comparaison avec notre propre univers que contient notre propre cerveau par sa taille, sa masse et son volume ont des points communs&#12288;: le même principe de fonctionnement si on suit cette logique.
Après tout, cest quoi la vie intelligente en général et dans son ensemble en fonction de ce que nous en savons présentement et des recherches sur la vie intelligente en général. La seule chose que je suis sur et que personne peut nier les faits et pas besoin dêtre un savant pour comprendre cela. La vie intelligente dans son ensemble se reproduit partout à son image en fonction de sa taille et sa grosseur et son environnement peut importe dans quel environnement, quelle grosseur ou quelle taille est le milieu où elle vit. Elle est là partout dans lunivers et sans aucune limite de pars sa forme intelligente en fonction de lensemble de lenvironnement, la taille et la grosseur. Elle vit intelligemment à son échelle de grandeur en respectant les lois universelles de lensemble de lunivers infini en fonction de sa propre taille et de sa propre grandeur et en respectant les lois du propre milieu où elle vis et peut importe le milieu et lenvironnement où elle vit en plus grand ou en plus petit mais et elle est à la merci de lenvironnement et du milieu où elle vit.
*Joublias de noter ceci:
Toutes formes de vie intelligente a une forme donc ce qui reviens a dire une masse, une taille et un volume
Par déduction: si la vie intelligente quelques soit la nature de cette vie intelligente a une forme.
LUNIVERS est de vie intelligente il a donc par déduction une masse, une taille et un volume.
Puis sy il a une masse, une taille et un volume ça reviens a dire quil a une forme.
On reviens a lhistoire de loeuf et la poule.
Après tout notre cerveau humain a la forme dun oeuf a bien y pensé.
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Ben dis donc, t'en sais des choses ...
Enfin le copier coller permet de mettre cette dysenterie verbale en place. :love:

Pour moi le cerveau, c'est une sorte de récepteur émetteur qui nous permet de faire plein de choses, certains ont plus de possibilités que d'autres, des veinards en somme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je ne peux pas écrire mieu que je fais... J'en suis bien désoler...



J'en suis désolé aussi ...

En survolant tes textes, je m'aperçois qu'il y a certaines idées intéressantes qui mériteraient d'être discutées plus avant !

Mais pour cela, il conviendrait de disséquer chaque phrase et d'examiner le contexte dans lequel elle se trouve ! ... trop ardu !

Dommage....


----------



## Galekal (18 Mars 2013)

Le problème, lorsque l'on rencontre une écriture pour le moins inhabituelle, c'est qu'il est parfois difficile du point de vue du lecteur de déterminer s'il est question d'un gag ou d'autre chose. En principe "ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement", mais cette règle ne peut pas toujours être vérifiée car il peut arriver que des erreurs d'aiguillage surviennent lors de la restitution de la pensée. _Nobody is perfect_.

L'objectif de Michel est assurément de proposer une réflexion mais le fait est que sa traduction est fort difficile et qu'il n'est pas évident de faire avancer le schmilblick lorsque l'on ne possède pas les clefs.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en suis désolé aussi ...
> 
> En survolant tes textes, je m'aperçois qu'il y a certaines idées intéressantes qui mériteraient d'être discutées plus avant !
> 
> ...


 
Je ne suis pas un scientifique... C'est juste ma perception personnel que j'ai décortiqué en écrivant dans un traitement de texte comme une sorte de thérapie personnelle pour y voir plus clair en moi...Ça fait 28 ans que c'est idéé me trotte dans la tête... Je les ai m'y par écrit pour ceux qui voudrait savoir ou avoir une autre vision de l'univers...
C'est sans plus pour moi sinon que de partager tant bien que mal mon écrit...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Le problème, lorsque l'on rencontre une écriture pour le moins inhabituelle, c'est qu'il est parfois difficile du point de vue du lecteur de déterminer s'il est question d'un gag ou d'autre chose. En principe "ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement", mais cette règle ne peut pas toujours être vérifiée car il peut arriver que des erreurs d'aiguillage surviennent lors de la restitution de la pensée. _Nobody is perfect_.
> 
> L'objectif de Michel est assurément de proposer une réflexion mais le fait est que sa traduction est fort difficile et qu'il n'est pas évident de faire avancer le schmilblick lorsque l'on ne possède pas les clefs.


  La réflexion tu as le mot juste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pour moi le cerveau, c'est une sorte de récepteur émetteur qui nous permet de faire plein de choses, certains ont plus de possibilités que d'autres, des veinards en somme



En tant que grand prématuré, le médecin avait dit que, soit j'allais avoir des facultés intellectuelles amoindries (très amoindries), soit j'aurais un petit zizi !:afraid:

Alors, à chaque fois que je vais faire pipi, je me dis :"P..... ce con avait raison" ...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Le problème, lorsque l'on rencontre une écriture pour le moins inhabituelle, c'est qu'il est parfois difficile du point de vue du lecteur de déterminer s'il est question d'un gag ou d'autre chose. En principe "ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement", mais cette règle ne peut pas toujours être vérifiée car il peut arriver que des erreurs d'aiguillage surviennent lors de la restitution de la pensée. _Nobody is perfect_.
> 
> L'objectif de Michel est assurément de proposer une réflexion mais le fait est que sa traduction est fort difficile et qu'il n'est pas évident de faire avancer le schmilblick lorsque l'on ne possède pas les clefs.


La réflexion... partager ce qui me semble illogique mais avec un raisonnement qui me semble très logique par mon approche et ma démarche du raisonnable


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar n'a pas fait sa présentation
C'est dommage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Ça fait 28 ans que c'est idéé me trotte dans la tête... Je les ai m'y par écrit pour ceux qui voudrait savoir ou avoir une autre vision de l'univers...
> C'est sans plus pour moi sinon que de partager tant bien que mal mon écrit...



Ca fait plus de 55 ans que je me pose des questions, vers mes douze ans j'ai dialogué avec un abbé marianiste sur ce sujet, resté sans réponse plausible. Pour moi l'univers et notre cerveau sont connectés, reste à savoir dans quelle mesure, avec ou grâce à quels moyens, moyens qu'on veut bien nous octroyer.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Michel__Nascar n'a pas fait sa présentation
> C'est dommage


 
Les vidéos d'hélicoptères téléguidés est une belle présentation me semble 

Les 3 vidéos nous indiques la forme de ma pensée de ce 33 1 /3 utilisé a notre insu... Mon hélicoptère sait juste voler... mais te donne la vision de me voir en la pilotant avec adresse qui demande beaucoup de pratique en passant 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdYL-FRdMg&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkhGmLIHTEc&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIkfIiNW4p0&list=ULDkhGmLIHTEc
 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------



Anonyme a dit:


> Ca fait plus de 55 ans que je me pose des questions, vers mes douze ans j'ai dialogué avec un abbé marianiste sur ce sujet, resté sans réponse plausible. Pour moi l'univers et notre cerveau sont connectés, reste à savoir dans quelle mesure, avec ou grâce à quels moyens, moyens qu'on veut bien nous octroyer.


C'est ce que j'ai essayer de d'écrire par l'écriture...

C'est certain que nous sommes tous reliers des uns aux autres a ce Grand TOUT du Cosmos...Puis reliers des uns aux autres par l'informatique pour communiquer plus vite a une vaste majorité qui ont cette intérêt commun.


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Après tout notre cerveau humain a la forme d&#8217;un oeuf a bien y pensé.
> [/B]



D' ou l' expression "crane d' oeuf".



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> &#8217;oublias de noter ceci:
> Toutes formes de vie intelligente a une forme donc ce qui reviens a dire une masse, une taille et un volume
> Par déduction: si la vie intelligente quelques soit la nature de cette vie intelligente a une forme.
> L&#8217;UNIVERS est de vie intelligente il a donc par déduction une masse, une taille et un volume.
> Puis s&#8217;y il a une masse, une taille et un volume ça reviens a dire qu&#8217;il a une forme.




*Surface de Dieu*



Un célèbre essai de calcul de la surface de Dieu se situe dans les dernières pages des Gestes et Opinions du Docteur Faustroll, en 1898. Ce calcul est certainement[réf. nécessaire] inspiré de la formule de François Rabelais, dans Pantagruel en 1532 : « Cette sphère intellectuelle dont le centre est partout et dont la circonférence est nulle part, que nous appelons Dieu ». Par la suite Boris Vian ou René Daumal notamment ont également fait des recherches sur le sujet.
De son côté, Alfred Jarry prend la précaution d'avertir que « Dieu est par définition inétendu, mais [qu'il] nous est permis, pour la clarté de notre énoncé, de lui supposer un nombre quelconque, plus grand que zéro ». Cependant que dans ses Divers calculs concernant Dieu dont certains sont faux, Boris Vian partant du postulat que Dieu=D+i+e+u, conclut entre autres solutions possibles, que Dieu = 0...
Certains commentateurs considèrent qu'il faut faire attention de ne pas appréhender ces équations avec un point de vue de mathématicien classique, mais de le considérer comme une suite 'Pataphysique car, dit Georges Petitfaux, qui fut provéditeur général du Collège de 'Pataphysique, ce calcul « est, du point de vue mathématique, très désinvolte ».
Le postulat de départ est aussi de calculer une surface plane, à partir du triangle, représentation symbolique traditionnelle de Dieu. Cependant, pour Faustroll, la trinité divine est davantage contenue dans les trois hauteurs du triangle que dans ses côtés ou sommets.
Dieu est donc supposé sous la figure de trois segments égaux, de longueur a et issues d'un même point.
Soit x la médiane prolongement d'une des personnes a, 2y le côté du triangle auquel elle est perpendiculaire, N et P les prolongements à l'infini, de part et d'autre de la droite (a + x).

or

et

d'où
.
D'autre part, un triangle rectangle aux côtés a, x et y donne

puisque


d'où

et

La surface du triangle équilatéral sera


Faustroll affirme qu'à première vue du radical , la « surface » calculée est « une ligne » au plus, et constate que « la base [du] triangle coïncide avec son sommet ». Et de conclure que a est une droite qui joint 0 à . Autrement dit : « Dieu est le plus court chemin de zéro à l'infini, dans un sens ou dans l'autre ».
Mais, Dieu étant inétendu n'est pas une ligne, et dans l'identité  la longueur a n'est pas une ligne mais un point. La conclusion du calcul de la surface de Dieu sera donc, conformément à la formule du Docteur Faustroll : « Dieu est le point tangent de zéro et de l'infini. »

Les formules mathématiques manquent:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_de_Dieu


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> D' ou l' expression "crane d' oeuf".
> 
> Faustroll affirme qu'à première vue du radical , la « surface » calculée est « une ligne » au plus, et constate que « la base [du] triangle coïncide avec son sommet ». Et de conclure que a est une droite qui joint 0 à . Autrement dit : « Dieu est le plus court chemin de zéro à l'infini, dans un sens ou dans l'autre ».
> Mais, Dieu étant inétendu n'est pas une ligne, et dans l'identité la longueur a n'est pas une ligne mais un point. La conclusion du calcul de la surface de Dieu sera donc, conformément à la formule du Docteur Faustroll : « Dieu est le point tangent de zéro et de l'infini. »
> ...


 
Je vais essayer de simplifier ma vision...
Passé présent futur
Si on parle de PRÉSENT la formule du TEMPS le dit bien.
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a l&#8217;espace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans l&#8217;espace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait d&#8217;union entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.
J&#8217;imagine qu&#8217;ils y en a qui doivent se tracasser les méninges avec cette formule du temps.
Je vais la simplifier encore plus simple...
On est tous sur terre pour une duré de temps de vie qui est égale a notre présent de chacun ici bas.
Donc le temps est égale au présent de chacun de nous tous comme individu..
Le temps est égal au présent
On occupe tous un espace avec notre corps...
Donc ... 
Espace occupe un temps présent
Si on marche ou on courre ou on se déplace en voiture et peux importe la vitesse de déplacement ...
Notre corps suit a sa vitesse qui est égal dans son espace.
La vitesse est égal a l&#8217;espace occupé par le temps présent.
Puis voyiez-vous des courbures dans votre déplacement...
Moi non en tous cas.


----------



## Galekal (18 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> D' ou l' expression "crane d' oeuf".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du coté des matheux, on peut également trouver la "preuve ontologique" de Gödel. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preuve_ontologique_de_Gödel
Un truc d'un niveau d'abstraction aussi impressionnant que déraisonnable 
J'ai lâché l'affaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2013)

Il faut réclamer un forum par colonne, tout long texte qui dépasse 60 mm de large est illisible (pour la taille de caractère utilisée), au delà de 10 lignes on a les yeux qui pleurent.

L'angle de lecture est d'environ 5° ce qui permet à un bon lecteur d'envisager la ligne dans son entier et de lire confortablement sans avoir à bouger les yeux de gauche à droite et se perdre au milieu d'un texte.

Et il faut aérer, quand le texte a une grande justification (largeur), il ne faut pas hésiter à augmenter l'interlignage ou doubler les retours.

Bref, Michel__Nascar, je ne lirais pas ta prose, elle est impossible à lire. Ça c'est pour la forme, le fond...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

Bref a dit:
			
		

> Plus bref alors... de doute facon j'ai écris les grandes lignes de ce que j'avais a écrire
> Mon conscient me dit:
> Qu&#8217;IL a une INTELLLIGENCE supérieur a nous tous réunies...
> Un peut comme les humains sont supérieurs a leur création qui est l&#8217;informatique qui est un forme de vie intelligente... L&#8217;informatique a à peine 25 ans a ce jour... L&#8217;imaginer cette informatique sur des milliers d&#8217;années ont y trouve des réponses plausibles.
> ...


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

Socrate le retour! ^^

@Michel__Nascar: tu pourrais me donner ton avis sur le lien entre les mathématiques et l'univers (dans le sens large du terme j'entend)?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

BestMBP a dit:


> Socrate le retour! ^^
> 
> @Michel__Nascar: tu pourrais me donner ton avis sur le lien entre les mathématiques et l'univers (dans le sens large du terme j'entend)?


J'ai cliquer sur les deux liens et c'est de l'informatique que j'ai trouver avec ses deux liens...

Mon avis est que l'informatique est l'avenir...
Si tu te sens a la hauteur voilà une belle occasion...

Moi j'ai appris de moi même en reformatant mon PC a plusieurs reprises...
Je n'ai aucun talent dans la progammation mais toi vas y ... si tu veux un bon conseil.
J'ai aucune notion pour les mathématiques


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

Je ne savais pas que le daltonisme pouvais aussi amener à confondre des mots!!!

Je te pose la question de la corrélation entre MATHEMATIQUES et univers

Les deux lien c'est ma signature dont le but est de promouvoir les cursus scolaires où je suis passé: rien à voir.
En plus j'ai clairement indiqué: "por les lycéens". J'espère que tu ne te fous pas de moi?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

BestMBP a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que le daltonisme pouvais aussi amener à confondre des mots!!!
> 
> Je te pose la question de la corrélation entre MATHEMATIQUES et univers
> 
> ...


  Pour les mathématiques comme je te dis...
C'est juste la base de calcul pour savoir bugeter mon avoir...
Puis l'univers est pour moi juste une forme représentative par l'imagination.


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

Les question qui se posent:
- L'outil mathématique, en tant que moyen de modélisation et de compréhension de l'univers, de la nature à l'humain en passant par la sociologie, la psychanalyse et la psychiatrie, peut-il nous amener à prévoir le comportement des gens et l'évolution de la nature, à comprendre ce qui nous pousse à nous poser des questions&#8230;   ?

- A la manière d'une partie d'Echecs, pourrais t'on modéliser le futur en analysant chaque possibilité?

- etc, etc&#8230;

                              Si les autres ont aussi (et surement) un point de vue.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

BestMBP a dit:


> Les question qui se posent:
> - L'outil mathématique, en tant que moyen de modélisation et de compréhension de l'univers, de la nature à l'humain en passant par la sociologie, la psychanalyse et la psychiatrie, peut-il nous amener à prévoir le comportement des gens et l'évolution de la nature, à comprendre ce qui nous pousse à nous poser des questions&#8230; ?
> 
> - A la manière d'une partie d'Echecs, pourrais t'on modéliser le futur en analysant chaque possibilité?
> ...


 
En ce sens je dirais peut être que oui...
Puis d'un autre côté peut être que non... Peut on changer le passé si non c'est similaire pour le furur
Pour l'autre question de l'univers...
Un exemple bien simple...
L'informatique et les ordinateurs sont sortient tout droit de l'imagination de l'homme... Alors c'est de la pensée imaginer qui en découle tout le temps de notre vie...


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

De toutes façon, nous sommes d'accord sur ce dernier point. 
Même les mathématiques sont une invention humaine (du moins pour ce qui est de leur formalisation). Quand je parle du concept de mathématiques.

Après, puisque tu parles d'informatique:
On peut dire que c'est "l'interface entre l'abstrait et le concret, le réel et l'imaginaire" en ce sens qu'un partant d'idées et via des formules tout à fait artificielles on arrives à l'IA et peut-être un jour, qui sait, à créer la vie à l'échelle humaine (après tout la chimie et la science utilisent les maths).


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

BestMBP a dit:


> De toutes façon, nous sommes d'accord sur ce dernier point.
> Même les mathématiques sont une invention humaine (du moins pour ce qui est de leur formalisation). Quand je parle du concept de mathématiques.
> 
> Après, puisque tu parles d'informatique:
> On peut dire que c'est "l'interface entre l'abstrait et le concret, le réel et l'imaginaire" en ce sens qu'un partant d'idées et via des formules tout à fait artificielles on arrives à l'IA et peut-être un jour, qui sait, à créer la vie à l'échelle humaine (après tout la chimie et la science utilisent les maths).


En se sens je dirais oui...
L'intelligence n'a pas de sexe a bien y penser...

Qu'elle soit artificiel ou pas il en demeure pas moin que c'est de l'intelligence quand même a des degrés différent pour le moment...
Un jour on va voir apparaître un petit robot qui pense par lui même... J'ai vue cela dans UN nouveau monde a Canal D.
http://www.canald.com/emissions/un-tout-nouveau-monde/505615560-les-machines/


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2013)

T'as déjà essayé le LSD?


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

Les maths sont ultrapuissantes et peuvent amener celui qui les maitrisera parfaitement à faire de grandes choses, à contrôler le monde.

C'est grâce à eux que l'on à pu dimensionner les avions, comprendre la fission du noyau&#8230;

Qui sait si la personne qui dénichera un algorithme de calcul des décimales de PI n'y trouvera pas une application qui laisserai chacun sur le cul?

@weboliver 
Avezz vous trouvé la voie?
Non, alors je vais vous couper la tête! 

Plus sérieusement, personnellement, ma plus grande hantise c'est le mystère et l'incompréhension. Confronter ses idées aide à avoir une opinion sur certains sujets, ici celui-ci qui me tiens à coeur (c'est pas pour rien si je fais des études en info).


----------



## Michel__Nascar (18 Mars 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as déjà essayé le LSD?


 
Méditer est mieu que le LSD...
J'ai assez d'imagination sans avoir un support artificiel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------




BestMBP a dit:


> Les maths sont ultrapuissantes et peuvent amener celui qui les maitrisera parfaitement à faire de grandes choses, à contrôler le monde.
> 
> C'est grâce à eux que l'on à pu dimensionner les avions, comprendre la fission du noyau
> 
> ...


 
Si tu y réfléchie bien... rien n'arriver par hasard dans la vie... Car la vie est pensée...


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Méditer est mieu que le LSD...
> J'ai assez d'imagination sans avoir un support artificiel



Surtout que tu pourrais finir comme OSS 117 dans l'épisode 2, sur la plage. ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxTuOaHtLu8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




> Si tu y réfléchie bien... rien n'arriver par hasard dans la vie... Car la vie est pensée...



Et la pensée pourrais bien être prévue (et contrôlée) par les mathématiques (le fameux lavage de cerveau bolchevik).


----------



## ergu (18 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> La similitude est comparable a notre insu.



Ou l'inverse.
Peut-être.


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2013)

Moi, j' aie bien la définition de Voltaire sur la métaphysique:

(De mémoire, çà doit donner un truc du genre:

La métaphysique est le seul domaine ou l' on peut affirmer n' importe quoi sans jamais rien avoir a démontrer.

Une autre (correspond au fil):

Quand un homme parle à un autre homme, qui ne comprend pas, et que celui qui parle ne comprend pas non plus, ils font de la métaphysique


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ou l'inverse.
> Peut-être.



Ca se discute.

Mais c'est question de point de vue.


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ...
> Quand un homme parle à un autre homme, qui ne comprend pas, et que celui qui parle ne comprend pas non plus, ils font de la métaphysique



C'est franchement pas mal et il s'agit tout a fait de cela.


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est franchement pas mal et il s'agit tout a fait de cela.



Ca se discute.

Question de point de vue.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ca se discute.
> 
> Question de point de vue.


 
Un garçon rencontre un vieu sage et lui demande une direction ...
Le vieu sage lui indique une direction avec le doigt...
Le garçon regarde juste le doigt de la direction.
On est un peux comme ça... 
On regarde juste le doigt de la direction au lieu de VOIR par le doigt... la direction.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' aie bien la définition de Voltaire sur la métaphysique:
> 
> (De mémoire, çà doit donner un truc du genre:
> 
> ...


 

Je ne savais pas que voulais dire métaphysique...
*A. &#8722;* _PHILOSOPHIE_ 
*1.* Partie fondamentale de la réflexion philosophique qui porte sur la recherche des causes, des premiers principes. _Cours, leçon, livre, problème, revue de métaphysique; critique, dogmatisme, négation, renaissance de la métaphysique._ _Il n'y a pas d'autre étude philosophique que la métaphysique_ (Weil, _Leçons de philos_., Paris, Plon, 1959, p. 253)._Tout ce qui ne peut être perçu par le sens externe ou par le sens interne ne peut faire l'objet d'une connaissance au sens propre. Or, c'est le cas des objets traditionnels de la métaphysique: Dieu, le monde, le moi, la liberté et l'immortalité_ (Thinès-Lemp.1975):1. On sait que les objections sans cesse renaissantes qui se sont élevées contre la légitimité de ce qu'on a coutume d'appeler la *métaphysique* et qui se justifient par l'incontestable échec des «systèmes» n'ont jamais empêché les philosophes de reprendre l'éternel débat sur «l'être» explicitement inauguré et signalé par Aristote.G. Vallin, _La Perspective métaphys._, Paris, P.U.F., 1959, p. 31.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------

La mentalité des savants d&#8217;une époque.

&#12288;
&#12288;​Il fut un temps, tout le monde de la planète prenait pour acquis que la terre était de forme plate et que si on allait trop loin sur l&#8217;océan c&#8217;était le vide que nous tomberons dans le ciel et en plus que les planètes étaient fixes et suspendues par je ne sais pas trop comment dans le ciel. 
Inutile de dire que de nos jours un savant qui affirmerait cela et voudrait nous démontrez cette vérité, il passerait un mauvais quart d&#8217;heure. 
Pourtant c&#8217;étais la mentalité et la vérité des savants de cette époque et ce sont eux qui contrôlaient l&#8217;avenir en un sens. Quel avenir aurons-nous eux si une personne avec une autre mentalité et pensé différente ne se serait pas lever pour démontrer le contraire avec les moyens de l&#8217;époque que la terre est ronde et que la terre ainsi que les planètes tournent autour du soleil. 
Cette personne à rien inventé en disant que la terre était ronde, elle a tout simplement constaté un fais sans doute en imaginant et en réfléchissant. 
Par la suite on connaît l&#8217;histoire et le passé à évoluer depuis en plus de le savoir que la terre est ronde nous pouvons l&#8217;admirer en personne et de très loin dans le ciel cette planète bleue.
Toujours vers cette époque et bien avant, le moyen de transport le plus rapide était le cheval au galop. Il y a eu des tentatives de toutes les natures imaginables sur le vol avec des résultats et des débuts désastreux. Encore une fois, toujours les savants de l&#8217;époque avec preuve à l&#8217;appui affirmaient que rien de plus lourds que l&#8217;air quitterait la terre. 
Par chance que ses savants de cette époque ne voient pas ce qui se promène dans le ciel de nos jours, la pensée du monde a bien changé depuis.
Je pourrai en rajouté encore et encore de ces vérités de cette nature en cherchant bien mais ce n&#8217;est pas mon but c&#8217;est simplement pour démontrer que pour une époque ce qui est la vérité pour ce siècle-là cela ne veut pas dire nécessairement que c&#8217;est la vérité pour les siècles futur. 
Chaque pensée nouvelle de quelles natures qu&#8217;elle soit, elle apporte des changements avec le temps. C&#8217;est comme une graine qui prend racine et le temps joue en sa faveur. En somme tout repose sur la façon de pensée, de voir et de la perception des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

J'ai vaguement souvenir d'un forumeur avec plus ou moins le même pseudo qui nous pondait aussi des textes indigestes et interminables. Je parie que c'est le même.


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

La citation que relève Michel par rapport a la métaphysique (sérieuse) est fort pertinente et les blagues que l'on fait ici n'ont pas pour objectif de la faire oublier. 

Quant a son propos, il ne manque pas d'intérêt car c'est en écrivant que l'on devient écriveron et que peut venir l'aventure littéraire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Quant a ton propos, il ne manque pas d'intérêt car c'est en écrivant que l'on devient écriveron et que peut venir l'aventure littéraire.



Woaw Michel_Nascar a un fan&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Woaw Michel_Nascar a un fan



Et on ne décourage pas dans les rangs.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Et on ne décourage pas dans les rangs.



Ah non mais je t'en prie, restez entre vous   

Je m'en vais sur la pointe des pieds, bon amusement.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Woaw Michel_Nascar a un fan


 
Face à cette intelligence artificielle​&#12288;
&#12288;
De nos jours, il y a des êtres pensants qui sont capable de fabrique et de crée lintelligence artificielle pour nous aidé et nous facilitez la vie de notre quotidien.
Cela veut dire aussi que nous en sommes responsables pour tous son futur par définition. Nous ne pouvons plus reculer face à cette intelligence artificielle, nous nen aurons plus le désir, nous voudrons en savoir encore plus. Ce serviteur à part entière dévoué totalement à notre service un jour ferons-nous comme lui grâce à son principe de fonctionnement, qui est de se dévouer entièrement et totalement à celui qui sen sert pour sa plus grande JOIE. Ce serviteur à part entière ne fait aucune distinction de culture, de religion et de couleur. Ce que nous sommes&#12288;a aucune importance : son dévouement est total et il est pour le service de nos frères, sans distinction de culture, de religion et de couleur. En faisons nous autant avec NOTRE CRÉATEUR&#12288;pourtant nous ne nous sommes pas créés tout seul toute comme la vie artificielle ne sait pas créer tout seul. La vie physique est une expérience individuelle qui consiste à sabreuver de la sève inépuisable de la connaissance et de lamour infini sans distinction. 
Nous sommes plus des enfants qui joues dans un carré de sable avec des jouets ou joué à lautruche à savoir qui est le plus beau, le plus fin et le plus intelligent.
Je me demande encore si nous sommes sortis de ce carré de sable tant nos actions y son encore similaires. Je nai rien compte lintelligence artificielle, jai appris comment lutiliser un peu, surtout que là par cette écris elle me sers bien en tout cas. Ce servir intelligemment de quelque chose vous avez une action et une réponse intelligente. La vie cest comme une voiture que beaucoup personnes ont en leur possession. Il y a un code de route pour faire respecter un ordre réfléchi et pensé avec ce qui ses déjà produit dans le passé afin déliminer les dangers car vous êtres pas seuls sur les routes. Il y a toutes sortes de gens de tous les milieux et de toutes les cultures qui y sont sur nos routes et tout le monde compose avec le même code de la route de son milieu qui est similaire dun pays à lautre. Certaines personnes ont opté pour de grosse et belle voiture avec des moteurs à vous en couper le souffle tant la puissance de ce moteur y est remarquable. Dautre avec de plus petite voiture ou le transport en commun qui eut aussi compose avec le code de la route pour enfin compte ce rendre dun point A au point B pour exprimer ma pensée. 
La vie intelligence est similaire par déduction à ce que je viens dexprimer avec le code de la route. La vie intelligente a toujours existé et elle existera toujours et elle fait en sorte déliminer les dangers avec un ordre comme le code de la route pour faire respecter un ordre réfléchi et pensé avec ce qui ses déjà produit dans le passé afin déliminer les dangers car nous ne sommes pas seuls dans lunivers.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah non mais je t'en prie, restez entre vous
> Je m'en vais sur la pointe des pieds, bon amusement.



Idem pour moi !
Trop touffu pour mes maigres ressources ...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi !
> Trop touffu pour mes maigres ressources ...


 *
Connaître la conscience de soi ... *

Le concept d'intelligence artificielle forte désigne 
le projet de créer une machine capable non 
seulement de simuler un comportement 
intelligent, mais d'éprouver une réelle 
conscience de soi, de «*vrais sentiments*» (quoi 
qu'on puisse mettre derrière ces mots), et une 
compréhension de ses propres raisonnements. 

L'intelligence artificielle forte a servi de moteur à 
la discipline, mais a également suscité de 
nombreux débats. En se fondant sur le constat 
que la conscience a un support biologique et 
donc matériel, la plupart des scientifiques ne 
voient pas d'obstacle de principe à créer un jour 
une intelligence consciente sur un support 
matériel autre que biologique. En revanche, les 
opinions divergent sur la nature de ce support, et 
la capacité des ordinateurs tels qu'ils sont 
actuellement conçus à atteindre cet objectif. 

Nous vivons donc on est *ÉNERGIE ET MOUVEMENT *et responsable de notre présent à tous les instants de notre vie et ...
&#12288;
Pour essayer de comprendre *lénergie et le mouvement* faut tout dabords regarder un principe de base simple que les humains ont inventés et qui fonctionnent a merveille.
En regardant une simple dynamo sont principe de base du fonctionnement est facile a comprendre et en plus il se répète partout dans lunivers.
En regardant la dynamo de plus près ont remarque quil y a trois champs de forces dénergies pour faire un mouvement et que cest impaire.
Nous avons 2 moins et un plus ou vice versa.
En divisant cest trois parties de champs de force égaux nous retrouvons un concept dune règle universelle qui est de 33 1/3
33 1/3 dénergie pour un plus, 33 1/3 dénergie pour un moins et encore 33 1/3 dénergie pour un neutre qui peut être un moins ou un plus comme bon vous semblera.
Pour quil y ai énergie et mouvement il y a toujours ce concept impaire partout dans lunivers de deux force égaux et une autre a sont opposé des deux égaux.
Et nous ne sommes pas a côté de cette loi dans notre quotidien.
Elle se répète quand nous vivions et dormons en sommes nous dormons le 33 1/3 de notre vie.
En divisant 24 hr en 3 nous avons 8 hr de sommeil et 16 hr éveiller ce qui rejoins le principe de base du fonctionnement de la dynamo en énergie et mouvement aussi.
Il y a des ouvrages sur cette loi de 33 1/3 donc je ne vais pas élaborer ce sujet mais plutôt me servir de cette conception pour approfondir une autre façon de regarde un autre point vue de lunivers.
Si cette règle se répète partout dans lunivers elle se répète aussi pour elle même car il reste toujours trois pour faire un autre 1/3 de ce qui reste.
100 diviser par 3 = 33.33333333333333333333333
Lunivers fait partie du temps aussi vue quon retrouve cette règle de base partout dans les univers en plus grand comme en plus petit et que cette règle a une base comme les particules de matière de tout ce qui existe sous forme de vie intelligente.
Dans l'Univers, toute la matière (y compris les êtres humains !) est composée d'atomes. Chaque atome se compose de trois types de particules : les électrons, les protons et les neutrons.


----------



## poildep (19 Mars 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y avait déjà un Michel Nascar sur MacG il y a longtemps. Lui aussi c'était un agité du bocal.  Quelle coïncidence.


Ah non, rien à voir. L'autre avait un style beaucoup plus aéré.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Mais !  ... Tu es vraiment infatigable !!!!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Ah non, rien à voir. L'autre avait un style beaucoup plus aéré.


 Je te revire la question ....
Notre source d'energie inépuisable qui anime nos pensées et qui nous anime et qui proviens de l'esprit ou l'âme...
Peut -on faire la relation avec ce que tu mentionne comme électriciter qui serait source inépuisable aussi pour l'intelligence artificielle.
Une chose qu'on a tendance a oublier c'est que tout être humain est connecter à la même source de vie énergitique qui l'anime.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je te revire la question ....



Euh ! poildep n'avait pas posé de question ....


----------



## poildep (19 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais !  ... Tu es vraiment infatigable !!!!


Bah quand même, ici il a fait une grosse sieste de 7 ans. C'était un peu long, peut-être; il revient en trop grande forme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> ...il revient en trop grande forme.



Sincèrement ça fait plaisir à voir !!!!!:love:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Mon but cest simplement pour démontrer que pour une époque ce qui est la vérité pour ce siècle-là cela ne veut pas dire nécessairement que cest la vérité pour les siècles futur.



Sans blague 
Démontrer l'enfoncement de portes ouvertes, ça occupe :love:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sincèrement ça fait plaisir à voir !!!!!:love:


 
Des questions à faire réfléchir et à alimenter nos pensées.
&#12288;
&#12288;
Notre cerveau tel que perçu par rapport à toutes ces cellules de notre corps humain est la centrale dénergie pure de toutes ces cellules vivantes à travers notre propre corps humain.
Notre cerveau, orchestre et alimente en énergie pure, toutes ses cellules vivantes de notre corps humain. 
Ces cellules sont alimentées en énergie pure et simples par les flux sanguins et nerveux relier entre eux dune complexité qui parcourent toutes les parties de notre corps pour alimenter ces cellules vivantes de notre corps pour jouer leurs rôles et les maintenir vivantes. 
*Si je suis et que je vis sur un atome&#12288;: exemple le grain sable tel quil nous est perçu à travers lunivers sur lequel nous vivons tous. 
Est que&#12288;: nous sommes en mesure de voir avec nos yeux toute la complexité de ce réseau qui alimente toutes ces cellules vivantes comme nous percevons limage décrit pour le corps humain. Ces cellules ont pour seul but de jouer leurs rôles et de vivre de façon intelligente avec tous les autres milliards de cellules et datomes. Ces cellules jouent leurs rôles intelligents de façon séparée et relié de façon intelligente avec la complexité de la vie intelligente telle quelle semble paraître.
*Notre corps humain composé de milliards te de milliards de cellules est en quelque sorte une cellule vivante pour en faire un TOUT qui vis sur une autre cellule plus grande comme la planète pour en faire un autre TOUT. La planète dans une autre cellule qui est reliée à lunivers pour en faire un autre TOUT et ainsi de suite disposée par de milliards de milliards et des milliards de cellules et datomes vivants rassemblés pareillement avec la complexité de la vie intelligente pour en faire un autre TOUT et pour agencer quune seule et grosse cellule vivante, pensante et intelligente si on peut sexprimer ainsi. 
Le TOUT de cette cellule vivante avec dautres ensembles avec dautres cellules vivantes qui sommes des êtres humains qui ont leurs Tout aussi, vivant leurs rôles séparément sur notre planète. Lensemble dune centrale qui est le cerveau peut-on dire avec limage quon sait faite telle que lon connaît par un réseau dune complexité à une source dénergie pure, telle que lon connaît à son propos dun corps humain.
Par un autre point vu&#12288;: une autre complexité semblable et identique à travers lunivers qui à pour but de nous alimenté en énergie pure aussi tout comme nous alimentons nos propres cellules de notre corps et que sommes entouré pour jouer son rôle dans la complexité de la vie intelligente nest-il pas envisageable aussi de le penser.
Tout ce qui attire notre attention et que nous regardons avec fascination, ça sera toujours une de partie de nous-mêmes que nous recherchons.
Cela, veux-tu dire quune seule cellule est un univers dans sa totalité avec les mêmes lois et les mêmes règles que gère le GRAND TOUT COSMIQUE et notre propre univers dans lequel nous vivons et en même temps de parler dunivers parallèle.
Notre cerveau pour un futur lointain est-il un autre uf du processus de la vie intelligente tout comme un spermatozoïde qui a pour but de rencontrer un ovule et poursuivre son chemin dévolution tout en se divisant dans une autre sorte dovule. Tout en se développant l'uf va se diviser en deux grandes parties&#12288;dans une autre forme dovule pour en revenir à dire que nous en sommes encore l'embryon et lensemble d'organes permettant à la vie intelligente dévolué sous une autre sorte forme de ftus et le cycle recommence et se poursuit sous une autre forme de vie de plus en plus intelligente.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

Je me sens mieux après avoir lu tout ça, je commence à y voir plus clair dans l'obscurité


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me sens mieux après avoir lu tout ça, je commence à y voir plus clair dans l'obscurité


 
Tout ce que j'essaie de faire est d'éclairer ma vision des choses tel que je les perçois dans mes pensées pas la réfléxion suivie de raisonnement de la illlogique et qui se vois comme une illogique de la logique. Pour dire que j'essaie de raisonner de façon logique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> ... de raisonnement de la illlogique et qui se vois comme une illogique de la logique. Pour dire que j'essaie de raisonner de façon logique



:afraid::afraid::afraid::hosto: ... j'ai vomi ! ...:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :afraid::afraid::afraid::hosto: ... j'ai vomi ! ...:sick:



Attention, quand même, t'en as mis plein partout ...  
Reste que je comprends pourquoi


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Woaw Michel_Nascar a un fan


Ca se discute.

Question de point de vue.


----------



## ergu (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> au lieu de VOIR par le doigt...



Quand on se met le doigt dans l'oeil ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Quand on se met le doigt dans l'oeil ?


J'imagine plutôt un toucher rectal !!!

ps : soyons discrets et silencieux ... ce sujet doit absolument rester ouvert !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Pour dire que j'essaie de raisonner de façon logique



Rien que ce mot ... logique ... mériterait un fil complet


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Quand on se met le doigt dans l'oeil ?


 
On ne voie que d'un oeil... C'est toujours ça... que rien voir du tout 
C'est ça être logique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

> On ne voie que d'un oeil



Surtout si on veut viser juste, il vaut mieux regarder avec un oeil


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Surtout si on veut viser juste, il vaut mieux regarder avec un oeil


 
Dans la vie Il y a DEUX GRANDS YEUX sur nous qui nous VOIE...
Un Grand OEIL BLANC et un Grand OEIL NOIR...
Faut se situé entre les DEUX avec une petit penchant sur l'oeil BLANC...

Je les appelle ESPACE-TEMPS nous sommes le trait union entre ses deux yeux...
Le temps pour moi est de l'imagination au extrême faut se fixer une limite...
L'espace bien on vie dans son espace en tout temps.


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> [
> Elle se répète quand nous vivions et dormons en sommes nous dormons le 33 1/3 de notre vie.
> En divisant 24 hr en 3 nous avons 8 hr de sommeil et 16 hr éveiller ce qui rejoins le principe de base du fonctionnement de la dynamo en énergie et mouvement aussi.
> Il y a des ouvrages sur cette loi de 33 1/3 donc je ne vais pas élaborer ce sujet mais plutôt me servir de cette conception pour approfondir une autre façon de regarde un autre point vue de lunivers.
> ...



Je suis l' exception qui détruit la règle... il me faut plus de 8 heures de sommeil...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis l' exception qui détruit la règle... il me faut plus de 8 heures de sommeil...


 
Avec l'âge on dors moins je dirais... Juste pour faire un équilibre de la logique...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Avec l'âge on dors moins je dirais...



C'est normal, on réfléchi trop, enfin toi ...
Ca bouillonne sec, à te lire, tous les sujets y passent
En même temps en plus ...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est normal, on réfléchi trop, enfin toi ...
> Ca bouillonne sec, à te lire, tous les sujets y passent
> En même temps en plus ...


 
Tiens une petite détente...
Je ne sais pas a quoi se BLANC EXTRÊME carbure ou un mélange des DEUX EXTRÊME a la fois... Il y a un truc qui dépasse mon entendement certain... Je peux juste faire un clin doeil au BLANC comme déjà écris. 
Cest la première trace de souffleur qui est le plus difficile a passer puis... 
La criss de charrue... ont dirait de la glace sur le bord des routes tant la neige est durcie.
Quand je passais le souffleur javais cette histoire en tête que je trouve très drôle pour en avoir les larmes aux yeux quand je la relie.
Est-elle vrai... Aucune importance... mais je la trouve très drôle... Elle a un semblant de vérité...
Voici lhistoire vraie comptée par un français qui sest installé au Québec lannée dernière:
- _12 août_: Nous venons daménager dans notre nouvelle maison à Québec. Cest très beau ici. Les montagnes sont si majestueuses. Jai très hâte de les voir recouvertes de neige.
_- 14 octobre_: Québec est le plus bel endroit au monde. Les feuilles des arbres ont pris toutes les teintes possibles de rouge et dorange. Nous sommes allés nous promener en montagne et nous avons vu des chevreuils. Quelles créatures gracieuses! Ce sont certainement les plus beaux animaux de la création. Cet endroit est un paradis. Je ladore!
_- 4 novembre_: La saison de la chasse au chevreuil commence bientôt. Je ne peux pas croire quon puisse en vouloir à un si bel animal. Jespère quil neigera bientôt. Jaime tellement le Québec.
_- 12 décembre_: Il a neigé hier soir. Nous nous sommes réveillés ce matin pour découvrir que tout était devenu blanc. On dirait une carte postale. Nous sommes sortis et nous avons déneigé les marches de lentrée. Nous avons fait un combat de boules de neige (jai gagné) et quand la charrue est passée nous avons dû déneiger lentrée à nouveau. Quel bel endroit. Jadore le Québec.
_- 18 décembre_: Encore de la neige hier soir. Cest merveilleux! la charrue nous a encore fait sa petite farce dans lentrée. Jaime tellement le Québec.
_- 19 décembre_: Encore de neige hier soir. Je nai pas pu sortir de ma cour pour aller travailler. Je suis épuisé de pelleter. Crisse de charrue.
_- 21 décembre_: Il est encore tombé de la marde blanche hier soir. Jai des ampoules plein les mains à force de pelleter. Je crois que le gars de la charrue se cache au coin de la rue et attends que jaie fini de pelleter. Le calice de chien
_- 25 décembre_: Joyeux sacrement de Noël! Encore de la tabarnac de neige. Si jamais je mets la main sur le calice de chien qui conduit la charrue, jm'en vais y faire faire un hostie de boutte sur les coudes. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi y mettent pas plus de calcium sur le route pour faire fondre la crisse de glace.
_- 27 décembre_: Encore de la marde blanche hier soir. Ça fait trois jours quon nest pas sortis sauf pour pelleter la tabarnac dentrée à chaque fois que le calice de sale passe avec son hostie de charrue. On peut pas aller nulle part, le char est pris dans une montagne de calvaire de marde blanche. Le gars de la météo dit quy va tomber encore 10 pouces à soir.
_- 28 décembre_: Le criss dinnocent de la météo sest trompé. On a eu 24 pouces de la calice de marde blanche. Si ça continue comme ça, ça ne sera pas fondu avant le mois daoût. La charrue est restée prise dans le banc de neige sur la route et lhostie décoeurant qui la conduit est venu frapper chez nous pour demander sil pouvait emprunter ma pelle! Après lui avoir dit que javais déjà passé au travers de six pelles pour pelleter toute la marde quil mavait poussé dans lentrée. Jy ai cassé la septième sur la crisse de tête.
_- 30 décembre_: On a fini par sortir de la maison aujourdhui. On est allé au magasin pour acheter de quoi manger et en revenant un calice de chevreuil sest braqué devant le char et je lai frappé. Jai pour 5000.00$ de dommages. Crisse de chevreuils. Comment ça se fait que les hosties de chasseurs ne les ont pas tous tués au mois de novembre.
_- 01 mai_: Jai emmené lauto au garage en ville. Ya toujours ben des crisses de limites. Le tabarnac de char est tout rouillé à cause de lhostie de calcium quils mettent partout sur les chemins.
_- 30 mai_: On a déménagé en Floride. Jpeux pas comprendre quil y a du monde assez innocent pour vouloir vivre dans un crisse denfer comme le Québec.


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Juste pour faire un équilibre de la logique...



Dans ta logique, tu commets une grosse erreur: comparer un élément "artificiel", que ce soit l' intelligience ou le robot, qui ont nécéssité non pas "un createur" mais des créateurs, et des éléments vivant naturel, issu d' un processus de reproduction naturel ne nécéssitant pas de créateur (dans le sens que l' on voit poindre), juste des créateurs dans le sens reproducteurs (papa maman pour faire simple), mais fruit de l' Evolution.

C' est une erreur trés commune qui porte un non: l' ultimate boeing 747

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_Boeing_747_gambit

Mais bon, avec la métaphysique, on est juste là pour se marrer.
Tout et n' importe quoi peut etre affirmer, sans jamais que quoique ce soit n' est a étre démontrer (Principe de base de la métaphysique)


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Dans ta logique, tu commets une grosse erreur: comparer un élément "artificiel", que ce soit l' intelligience ou le robot, qui ont nécéssité non pas "un createur" mais des créateurs, et des éléments vivant naturel, issu d' un processus de reproduction naturel ne nécéssitant pas de créateur (dans le sens que l' on voit poindre), juste des créateurs dans le sens reproducteurs (papa maman pour faire simple), mais fruit de l' Evolution.
> 
> C' est une erreur trés commune qui porte un non: l' ultimate boeing 747
> 
> ...


 
L'avion a été créé par des hommes et personnes d'autres... Tout est sorti de la pensée des hommes... PUIS... Plus l'avion vole vite plus la distance en le point A et le point B se fait plus vite...


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> L'avion a été créé par des hommes et personnes d'autres... Tout est sorti de la pensée des hommes... PUIS... Plus l'avion vole vite plus la distance en le point A et le point B se fait plus vite...



Jusque là; personne n' a dit autre chose, ou le contraire.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2013)

Je me demande si je ne préfère pas Michel_Vaillant, c'est plus tranquille que Michel_Nascar


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

> plus la distance en le point A et le point B se fait plus vite



Vite, vite, c'est bien le crédo actuel, tout doit aller vite, plus le temps de réfléchir, à peine posé son postérieur dans le siège d'un avion, on doit s'en extirper.

Encore un mot qui mériterait tout un fil, tant ce mot est vaste ... vite ça, vite fait, mal fait ... :hein:

Et pourtant tu devrais te poser, reposer, histoire d'avoir le temps pour nous pondre un truc qu'on aimerait lire à tête reposée


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et pourtant tu devrais te poser, reposer, histoire d'avoir le temps pour nous pondre un truc qu'on aimerait lire à tête reposée


 
Avant de décrire ce souvenir, je vais préciser le contexte et comment je méditais.
Pour diverses raisons sans entrer dans les détails, je métais fait une pyramide orientée au nord. Seulement des tiges en bois pour faire les arêtes soit&#12288;: une base de quatre pieds pour son carré et une fois et demi sa longueur pour la hauteur.
&#12288;
Jétais en train de méditer dans cette pyramide et un souvenir est apparu, je crois que cest un rêve sous forme de voyage astral.
Peu importe le souvenir en question, cétait que je jouais le jeu des Dieux. 
Jai de la difficulté à le préciser, mais jai des souvenirs et je vais faire de mon mieux pour lécrire.
Il y avait que trois PUR ESPRIT que je ne voyais pas par les yeux mais je percevais leur présence dans un lieu qui était vide et dont on ressentait une pureté indescriptible.
Il me parlait par télépathie et il mexpliquait le jeu que les Dieux jouaient lorsque venait le temps de leur détente. Ce quil mexpliquait je men souviens vaguement mais je les vois par ma pensée me parler du fameux jeu et je me vois joué avec les trois PUR ESPRIT au jeu des Dieux. Car cest comme cela que les trois ESPRIT appelaient le jeu en question. Javais de la difficulté à LES suivre au début et je LES vois en pensée rire de moi et javais beaucoup de plaisir et plus je jouais et plus le plaisir devenait intense. Il me disait quILS nétaient pas capables de jouer avec les Dieux et en même temps je me disais comment le plaisir doit être intense pour EUX.
Quand le jeu en question arrête, je me vois dire encore - encore et ILS reprenaient avec beaucoup de plaisir le jeu et cétait lintensité du plaisir qui devenait de plus en plus intense et cétait par lintensité du plaisir que jétais plus capable de poursuivre le jeu et je disais encore - encore. Après un certain temps lorsque je disais encore - encore car je pouvais aller plus en profondeur et je pouvais les suivrent de plus en plus à ce jeu. Car plus le jeu se poursuivait plus je devenais habille et je pouvais aller plus loin à ce jeu, je LES vois par ma pensée me dire quon rejouera ensemble lorsque tu reviendras nous voir et je LES vois par la pensée disparaître petit à petit et je leur criais encore - encore - encore. Je voulais rester avec EUX et je ne voulais plus revenir sur terre. Je me vois revenir sur terre comme une personne sauterait dun avion tout en regardant vers le ciel. Les bras étirés vers EUX en signe de ne me laisser-moi pas partir et en même temps je me disais quil ne fallait pas que joublie ce jeu que sur terre avec ce jeu, il ny aurait plus de guerre et je criais encore - encore - encore comme un enfant, car je voulais rester là avec EUX et de jouer encore. Le jeu en question me faisait pensé à une charade par image, cétais une suite dimages télépathique sous forme de la pensée et chacun son tour devait donner suite à limage de lautre dans un centre qui était rond comme rond sur un plancher et quil fallais suivre dans le même sens du but rechercher. Mais tout cela est vague dans ma mémoire. 
&#12288;
Un souvenir pour dire que je l'ai vécu en tout cas et peut importe la façon que je l'ai vécu pour en garder un bon souvenir.
Ce qui me dépasse c'est que je suis incapable de préciser le moment de ma vie et le lieu et quand j'ai rencontrer ses trois PUR ESPRIT.
C'est juste un souvenir qui est apparu a mon esprit en méditant.
Peu importe quand je l'ai vécu ce souvenir en question, cétait que je jouais le jeu des Dieux. 
La méditation nous fais voir de belle chose.


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et pourtant tu devrais te poser, reposer, histoire d'avoir le temps pour nous pondre un truc qu'on aimerait lire à tête reposée



Tout à fait. Cela lui permettrait de pondre du "n'oeuf"


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne préfère pas Michel_Vaillant, c'est plus tranquille que Michel_Nascar


Un petit Daytona, Talladega ou Matinsville avec le simulateur papyrus 2003 ou 2007 n'importe quand... Setup Open et en mode realiste...En mode cookpit et harcord... donc sans aucune aide proposer par le simulateur... ?
La simulation de Nascar ce joue sur PC... De là ma transition du Mac au PC pour jouer avec Nascar en ligne... J'y ai jouer pendant 4 ans en ligne... Maintenant je joue seul contre 42 IA et a 100% contre les IA...Comme en vrai disons proposer par le simulateur... C'est mon choquant de se faire bousculer par un IA...

Inscription OUVERT... QUI VA HOSTER... JUSTE a écrire le IP... celui qui HOST...
Inscrit...
Michel_Nascar #2


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

Mais tu fumes quoi ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais tu fumes quoi ?


Cigarette comme détente des fois un petit cigare comme victoire personnel...


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Un petit Daytona, Talladega ou Matinsville avec le simulateur papyrus 2003 ou 2007 n'importe quand... Setup Open et en mode realiste...En mode cookpit et harcord... donc sans aucune aide proposer par le simulateur... ?
> La simulation de Nascar ce joue sur PC... De là ma transition du Mac au PC pour jouer avec Nascar en ligne... J'y ai jouer pendant 4 ans en ligne... Maintenant je joue seul contre 42 IA... C'est mon choquant de se faire bousculer par un IA...



Prudence avec les jeux, car c'est assez addictif et tend a accroitre la sédentarité et la disposition a la malbouffe (consommation rapide de pizza, mac do, frites, cocas), et le tout constitue un ensemble qui n'arrange pas nécessairement les choses tant sur le plan physique que sur le plan des idées. A mon avis, si tu pouvais caser dans ton emploi du temps un sport d'extérieur pratiqué de manière un peu régulière, cela pourrait éventuellement aider aussi a fluidifier un peu ta pensée et ta prose car _Mens sana in corpore sano_.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Prudence avec les jeux, car c'est assez addictif et tend a accroitre la sédentarité et la disposition a la malbouffe (consommation rapide de pizza, mac do, frites, cocas), et le tout constitue un ensemble qui n'arrange pas nécessairement les choses tant sur le plan physique que sur le plan des idées. A mon avis, si tu pouvais caser dans ton emploi du temps un sport d'extérieur pratiqué de manière un peu régulière, cela pourrait éventuellement aider aussi a fluidifier un peu ta pensée et ta prose car _Mens sana in corpore sano_.


Comme activité...
Je fais de la simulation l'hiver avec nascar papyrus 2003 ou 2007...
Vol des hélicoptères téléguidés du printemps a l'automne quand la température le permet...
Puis de la danse social comme passe temps quand j'ai une bonne partenaire de danse...
Comme retraiter qui vie seul c'est ça ma discipline... Puis des marches main dans la main quand ça se présente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Puis des marches main dans la main quand ça se présente


----------



## Galekal (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Comme activité...
> Je fais de la simulation l'hiver avec nascar papyrus 2003 ou 2007...
> Vol des hélicoptères téléguidés du printemps a l'automne quand la température le permet...
> Puis de la danse social comme passe temps quand j'ai une bonne partenaire de danse...
> Comme retraiter qui vie seul c'est ça ma discipline... Puis des marches main dans la main quand ça se présente



ça, c'est du tout bon, et lorsque l'on se la joue un peu écrivain et artiste, cela passe plutôt bien avec les femmes.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> ça, c'est du tout bon, et lorsque l'on se la joue un peu écrivain et artiste, cela passe plutôt bien avec les femmes.


Quand j'ai une bonne partenaire de danse c'est ici que je met en valeur ce que je suis.
http://www.le-rendez-vous.ca/ 

Un endroit magique pour les amateurs de danse social et a prix abordable a 242 km de chez moi par contre... J'ai fait ce trajet de 5 hr aller retour assez souvent quand j'avais une bonne partenaire de danse avec moi.

Les portes ouvrent a 18:30 et a 19hr le souper et chaque samedi du premier mois c'est la fesse de boeuf au menu et toujours a fin de soirer soit vers minuit un lunch a tout casser la baraque... Aprés le lunch de fin soiré c'était retour a la maison.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> ....c"était retour a la maison.



Et ?????


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> samedi du premier mois c'est la fesse de boeuf au menu



moi je prefère la cuisse de jeune femme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi je prefère la cuisse de jeune femme



D'accord avec toi ! ... Mais dis-toi bien que tu te feras rarement plaquer par une fesse de boeuf (c'est l'expérience qui parle !)


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi je prefère la cuisse de jeune femme


Faut bien dire...
Qu'une belle cuisse de femme est un bon stimulant pour la danse social... Ça donne un bon goût a la fesse de... 

Avec une très jolie danseuse et cette chanson qui se danse en Rumba je suis au ange
Goin Home Piet Veerman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0kDqBVFrj4 
Très belle rumba en ce qui me conserne que je ne me tanne pas t'entendre.

Les ombres de la nuit avec Stan Rol pour se coller rien de mieu qu'une très belle chanson.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scPFvkjBOA8
Très belle balade en ce qui me conserne que je ne me tanne pas t'entendre.

Tant qu'a y être une beau cha cha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M81ph3BslqQ
The Mavericks - Dance The Night Away 
J'aime bien danser sur ce cha cha qui est bien rythmer

Triple Swing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf0iPIMWoTw
Dwight Yoakam Feat. Sheryl Crow Baby, Don't Go 
J'aime bien danser sur ce triple swing... C'est très bien rythmer

merengue 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4KWDsdqS6s
Elvis Crespo - Bandida 

J'aime la musique bien rythmer pour la danse social

La musique a cette magie de nous transporter dans un lieu un brève moment ou il est bon de vivre de façon civiliser...


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi je prefère la cuisse de jeune femme



 Hannibal, sors de ce corps.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Je regardais les jeux sur mac tantôt...
Pas grand monde joue avec nascar papyrus 2003 ou 2007... De là ma transition du Mac au PC
Nascar de papyrus est encore a ce jour le simulateur le plus réussi des simulateurs de courses..

Le seul petit défaut que j'ai remarquer est la physique dans les grandes courbes comme Daytona ou Talladega...

Dans le haut de la piste les roues avant sont moins tourner et devraient user moins les pneux en théorie... et moins de résistence en théorie... alors que dans le bas de la piste les roues avant tournent plus et devraient user plus les pneux... et plus de résistence en théorie...
A par ce léger contretant la physique de nascar 2003 ou 2007... Le 2007 est très bien réussi et plus réaliste aussi selon mon avis pour la physique en général.

J'espère que j'aurais le patch gratruit vue que c'est moi qui a découvert la lacune...
Un patch pour corriger cette lacune et mettre ce jeu compatible avec Mac et PC ça serait bien...
Les concepteurs qui cherchent quelques choses de bien... Nascar papyrus 2003 et 2007 est un excellent simulateur... Juste corriger cette lacune ça serait super.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

tu ne te reposes jamais ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> tu ne te reposes jamais ?


 Il est juste 18 hr chez moi


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2013)

Tu n'as pas encore été banni ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu n'as pas encore été banni ?


Pourquoi je serai banni...
*La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Si tu me lie j'insulte personne et je parle de la terrasse pour... Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Je suis la règle me semble

Tiens je viens de voir une pube d'hélicoptère téléguidé





Il ne faut pas acheter n'importe quoi en hélicoptère téléguidé. La meilleur sur le marcher est la T-REX 500. Calité prix... une usager est aussi bon et vous avez des pièces et batteries et chargeur en prime bien souvent.

Ça c'est de la machine ma préféré je dirais... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdYL-FRdMg&feature=channel&list=UL

ou une petite blade 400 ou 450 usager c'est aussi bien pour débuter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrWP7nH4fJ4&list=UUqQte5BtsulXO95MoWFQCuQ&index=13 C'est juste mon avis...


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

T'es libre mercredi soir ? j'organise un diner avec quelques amis ............ tu serais le bienvenu


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'es libre mercredi soir ? j'organise un diner avec quelques amis ............ tu serais le bienvenu



Alors je ne viens plus


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Alors je ne viens plus



ça s'adressait à Michel. Tu feras partie de l'équipe invitante


----------



## Michel__Nascar (19 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'es libre mercredi soir ? j'organise un diner avec quelques amis ............ tu serais le bienvenu


 
Je suis de Québec... a moins que tu me paye un billet d'avion...
Je prends les devant comme ta réponse...

Prends ton hélicoptère


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je suis de Québec... a moins que tu me paye un billet d'avion...
> Je prends les devant comme ta réponse...
> 
> Prends ton hélicoptère



Je vends un peu la mèche car cela me semble nécessaire. 
A mon avis, l'ami Pamoi fait référence a un excellent classique en matière de films humoristiques français que tu n'auras sans doute aucune difficultés a retrouver. 
La morale de l'histoire est que c'est en définitive l'invité qui apprend quelque chose d'important a ceux qui l'on convié au repas.

Le goût pour la musique, la danse, la poésie... de très bons trucs. 
Quant a cette video avec le petit hélico radiocommandé, c'est plutôt fun et les geeks amateurs de gadgets sympas ne sont sûrement pas rares dans le secteur, surtout s'il leur était possible de piloter ce type d'appareil a partir d'un iphone.


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Faut bien dire...
> 
> J'aime la musique bien rythmer pour la danse social
> 
> La musique a cette magie de nous transporter dans un lieu un brève moment ou il est bon de vivre de façon civiliser...



Ya pas a dire.
Surtout le pogo.

[YOUTUBE]44wdOszl3Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Pourquoi je serai banni...
> *...*
> Si tu me *lie* j'insulte personne et je parle de la terrasse ...


 
Voilà qu'on bascule dans le bondage... 

Sympa ce fil!


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ya pas a dire.
> Surtout le pogo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]44wdOszl3Uk[/YOUTUBE]



Bon, il est évident qu'il y a des exceptions. 
Ceci dit, sur le fond, même si le propos de Michel est un peu décalé, il est certainement mieux sur le fond de la jouer cool avec les gens qui parlent de "leur" monde car ils sont souvent assez chouettes et originaux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ceci dit, sur le fond, même si le propos de Michel est un peu décalé, il est certainement mieux sur le fond de la jouer cool avec les gens qui parlent de "leur" monde car ils sont souvent assez chouettes et originaux.



C'est également mon avis !


----------



## ergu (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Pourquoi je serai banni...
> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



Certes.
Mais en général, la règle veut : un fil - un sujet de discution.

Or tu ne discutes pas, tu monologues.
Et ton fil n'a pas véritablement de sujet - à par toi-même et les coq-à-l'âne filandreux de ta pensée, ce qui aurait plus sa place dans un blog que sur un forum.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

Je dois avouer que je serais assez fan d'un blog tenu par Michel_Lascar

J'en serais un lecteur assidu (tout semble tellement plus simple dans la vrai vie, après lecture et tentative de compréhension de l'un des articles du lascard sus-mentionné)

ce je-ne-sais-quoi pataphysique, voire pâte à modeler, commence à bien me plaire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> ce je-ne-sais-quoi pataphysique, voire pâte à modeler, commence à bien me plaire



J'avoue également avoir décortiqué (ou tenté de décortiquer !) quelques passages de ses textes à première vue obscurs et rebutants de par la forme ... et ô surprise, je m'aperçois qu'en dessous de ce fouillis il y a quelques idées ou pensées intéressantes à méditer.

Je rejoins donc Remy : un blog serait le bienvenu !

ps : mais je maintiens mon premier point de vue en ce sens qu'un petit effort concernant la forme et l'orthographe serait le bienvenu !


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est également mon avis !



Oui... même lorsque cela semble "hors normes". Je ne suis pas assez qualifié pour savoir si c'est le cas ici mais on rencontre quelquefois des gens que l'on appelle les "Aspies". Ils ont une vision qui leur est propre et qui a beaucoup a nous apprendre sur le plan humain. Leur manière de voir, qui est en fait d'une entièreté confondante ne prête justement pas a la moquerie. Et il est bien souvent question d'une profonde intelligence, qui s'exerce de manière différente, et qui pourrait certainement en remontrer a la plupart des gens dits normaux si elle était articulée selon les conventions les plus communes. Et il existe certainement de fait bien des gens différents, "Aspies" ou non, dont le caractère humain et sympathique appelle réellement a l'ouverture d'esprit.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Entièrement d'accord avec vous. 

Reste que ce n'est pas une raison pour qu'il nous mette ses idées, _pèle mêle_, comme elles lui viennent en mémoire, pour moi ça reste très confus, il faut presque faire des copier coller dans Word et refaire des paragraphes pour s'en sortir.


----------



## subsole (20 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J
> Je rejoins donc Remy : un blog serait le bienvenu !



Oui, je vote pour le blog, mais loin, très loin ..... le _blog trotter_ :style:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

En changeant de style alors.

Comme ça, par exemple :

Je suis heureux d'être aujourd'hui présent parmi toutes ces magnifiques bêtes à cornes à la tête desquelles Monsieur le Préfet nous fait l'honneur de s'asseoir, lui qui, debout à la proue du splendide troupeau de la race bovine du pays, tient d'un oeil lucide et vigilant le gouvernail dont les voiles, sous l'impulsion du magnifique cheval de trait indigène, entraînent sur la route toute droite de la prospérité, le Champignacien qui ne craint pas ses méandres, car il sait qu'en serrant les coudes il gardera les deux pieds sur terre afin de s'élever à la sueur de son front musclé, vers des sommets toujours plus hauts !


----------



## subsole (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> En changeant de style alors.
> 
> Comme ça, par exemple :



Ou comme ça :

A travers ma personne, c'est notre politique agricole tout entière qui sert de cible aux brebis galeuses qui rampent secrètement parmi nous en brandissant l'étendard de l'anarchie.


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2013)

Moi, il y a un aspect "gourou" qui me gene un peu.

Pas certains que Michel Nascar prenne son discours à la déconnade.

Ce n' est pas un pataphysicien.
(Ce qui n' empeche pas que tout le baratin peut etre parfaitement lu comme un discours de pataphysique pure)


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

peut-être a-t-il juste forcé un peu sur le Caribou!


----------



## ergu (20 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avoue également avoir décortiqué (ou tenté de décortiquer !) quelques passages de ses textes à première vue obscurs et rebutants de par la forme ... et ô surprise, je m'aperçois qu'en dessous de ce fouillis il y a quelques idées ou pensées intéressantes à méditer.



Je n'ai ni ta patience, ni l'incroyable profondeur de tes à-priori positifs sur les êtres humains mais sachant ça, j'ai fait un effort, j'ai essayé de lire le premier post de ce fil, me disant que je passais peut-être à côté de quelque chose.

Je suis désolé, mais non.

La moitié des phrases est incompréhensible, faute d'un respect minimum de la grammaire.
L'autre moitié :
- Des affirmations étayées par rien, 
- Des enfonçages de portes ouvertes qu'on dirait volontairement nébuleux pour avoir l'air de ce qu'ils ne sont pas
- Des copier-coller de je ne sais quel dictionnaire (la définition d'un système d'exploitation où - miracle ! - les phrases redeviennent du français...) 
Ou des platitudes qui se haussent du col.

Le tout enveloppé dans un fatras new-âge qui se veut visiblement profond et philosophique mais me semble aussi digeste qu'un wagon de Paris-Brest laissé au soleil une bonne semaine avant consommation.

(Comme le disait Patlek, le discours type du gourou - fait pour donner à ses adeptes l'impression de frôler une vérité profonde que les autres ne peuvent pas comprendre alors qu'il est soit sans queue ni tête, soit d'une absolue platitude.)

Je dois être trop "vieux jeux" j'en suis resté au "Ce qui se conçoit bien..."


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, il y a un aspect "gourou" qui me gene un peu.
> 
> Pas certains que Michel Nascar prenne son discours à la déconnade.
> 
> ...



Gourou, je ne le crois pas, et les amateurs de franche déconnade trouveront sans doute intérêt a jeter un oeil sur la série consacrée à la vie des sectes qui était naguère proposée par Stephane Collaro lors de son Show. En voici un petit échantillon :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddbRvcNFATg

Cela date un peu mais reste du bon cru 

Michel, quant a lui, est peut être porteur d'une différence qui le conduit a comprendre les choses de manière inhabituelle ou a présenter sa compréhension de manière inhabituelle, mais cela n'empêche peut être pas d'échanger des idées sur un fil de discussion sympathique et qui sait si cela ne pourrait pas lui donner matière a une création littéraire ?

Il ne manque pas de gens qui ont une approche qui sort de l'ordinaire parmi les écrivains et les artistes.


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'ai ni ta patience, ni l'incroyable profondeur de tes à-priori positifs sur les êtres humains mais sachant ça, j'ai fait un effort, j'ai essayé de lire le premier post de ce fil, me disant que je passais peut-être à côté de quelque chose.
> 
> Je suis désolé, mais non.
> 
> ...



J&#8217;ai connu un type très consensuel sur ce forum, autrefois. Heureusement qu&#8217;il est parti, il t&#8217;aurait pas plu.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Gourou....
> 
> Michel, quant a lui, est peut être porteur d'une différence qui le conduit a comprendre les choses de manière inhabituelle ou a présenter sa compréhension de manière inhabituelle, mais cela n'empêche peut être pas d'échanger des idées sur un fil de discussion sympathique et qui sait si cela ne pourrait pas lui donner matière a une création littéraire ?
> 
> Il ne manque pas de gens qui ont une approche qui sort de l'ordinaire parmi les écrivains et les artistes.


 
Pour être bien CLAIR...
J'écris pour patarger ma pensée ... C'est a prendre ou a laisser...
Je n'impose rien et je ne veux contrôler...
C'est bien CLAIR comme ça..

Pour mon écriture j'écris mon franc parlé a quelques mots près...
Il y a un océan qui nous sépare ... donc le français ici au Québec est un peut différent et on n'a pas le même sens du vocabulaire...
J'écris comme je pense un peut comme une intuition du moment...
J'espère d'avoir été assez CLAIR...

IL y a des choses qui dépassent mon entendement et que je ne sais expliquer...
C'est une écriture qui parle et non moi même en un sens


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> ...
> C'est une écriture qui parle et non moi même en un sens



Tu ne serais pas apparenté avec Jean-Claude Van Damme?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas apparenté avec Jean-Claude Van Damme?


 On m'a dèjà dit cela dans un temps reculer ici...
J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette apparenté


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mars 2013)

Si d'une part je conçois bien que dans La Terrasse on puisse poster à peu près n'importe quoi, de l'autre  j'ai du mal à comprendre que les logorrhées de M_N, grandes dévoreuses d'octets sur le serveur convalescent de MacG perdurent.
Néanmoins il ne faut pas, en tant qu'humanoïdes compatissants, oublier que ce monsieur a peut-être des tendances suicidaires; tous les sarcasmes qu'il a subi depuis son appel au secours pourraient le faire passer à l'acte à cause de nous.
Ecrire tant pour ne rien dire est quand même un indice psychiatrique flagrant: pourquoi poster sur un forum Mac plutôt que dans ceux de la Revue Littéraire, Popular Mechanics, Le Chasseur français, Rustica, La Revue du Québec Libre 
edit: je viens de voir les nouvelles salves, allez, modos, verrouillez :hosto: :modo:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> ...Ecrire tant pour ne rien dire est quand même un indice psychiatrique flagrant..



Alors on est nombreux dans ce cas-là sur le forum !!!!! 

ps : je te trouve un peu "dur" sur ce coup-là !


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors on est nombreux dans ce cas-là sur le forum !!!!!
> 
> ps : je te trouve un peu "dur" sur ce coup-là !



C'est clair. 

Blague a part, si jamais on a l'impression, a tort ou a raison, que quelqu'un démarre une "bouffée", il est probablement préférable de tenter d'"amortir" en arrondissant les angles autant que faire se peut, et si le gars peut échapper au pire en se déchargeant dans l'écriture, en peignant ou en façonnant un objet, c'est tant mieux. Et cela se pratique depuis des lustres (bien avant que la notion d'"Art thérapie ne soit formalisée), a la manière de Monsieur Jourdain qui, n'ayant l'air de rien, n'en faisait pas moins de la prose. 

Autrement, si vraiment le gars sentait que cela ne va pas bien, qu'il sache que les psys sont des gens disponibles, attentifs, a l'écoute, et que le fait qu'il aille en trouver un pourra le tirer d'un mauvais pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> J'espère d'avoir été assez CLAIR...



Non...

Ah pardon : NON.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'ai ni ta patience, ni l'incroyable profondeur de tes à-priori positifs sur les êtres humains mais sachant ça, j'ai fait un effort, j'ai essayé de lire le premier post de ce fil, me disant que je passais peut-être à côté de quelque chose.
> 
> Je suis désolé, mais non.
> 
> ...


 
Que veux-tu... Je ne te tors pas le bras pour que tu me lise...
Si c'est illisible... Je ne peux écrire mieu....
Je l'ai dit... et redit... c'est a prendre ou a laisser... je ne force personne a me lire...

Puis dans un temps reculer... Le type qui disait que la terre était ronde et trounait autour du soleil... Prends une pomme et place un grain de sable sur la pomme... tourne la pomme et le grain sable par dans le vide... Preuve a l'appuie...
Avant de sauter au conclusion lire et relire est toujours un atout pour essaye de comprendre... C'est le temps qui joue... Avec le temps tout fini par s'éclaicir.
Ou encore mieu...
Explique le l'univers, l'existenciel et tout le reste... Je n'ai rien contre.
si ton explication est ... abracadabra voilà l'univers... Tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil... Tout se fait par la pensée.. exactement comme est apparu l'informatique et les ordinateurs comme comparaison


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Puis dans un temps reculer... Le type qui disait que la terre était ronde et trounait autour du soleil... Prends une pomme et place un grain de sable sur la pomme... troune la pomme et le grain  sable par dans le vide... Preuve a l'appuie...



Bel exemple de rhétorique à la mord-moi le nud !

Tu serais pas plutôt un adepte de l'écriture automatique !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Bel exemple de rhétorique à la mord-moi le n&#339;ud !
> 
> Tu serais pas plutôt un adepte de l'écriture automatique !


 
Combien d&#8217;année encore&#12288;?​ 
&#12288;
En 1514, un manuscrit anonyme circule proposant que le centre du monde ne soit plus confondu avec la terre, mais placé au voisinage du soleil. Il est de la main de Nicolas Copernic. Il en publiera une nouvelle version en 1543, qu'il signera cette fois de son nom. 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; Un siècle plus tard, en 1633, le Tribunal de l'Inquisition oblige Galileo Galilei dit Galilée à retirer son soutien à la thèse de Copernic.&#12288; En 1992 seulement, l'Église Catholique admettra qu'elle n'avait pas eu complètement raison de lui avoir demandé de se rétracter. 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; Pour le fait de vouloir simplement déplacer le centre de l'univers de la terre vers le soleil, la révolution Copernicienne a mis près d&#8217;un demi millénaire à être acceptée puis progressivement digérée. 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; Pour imaginer cette fois la terre dans une lointaine et quelconque banlieue, d'une banale galaxie parmi des milliards de galaxies pas plus originales, et qui plus est dans un coin très ordinaire de l'univers, combien de millénaires encore faudra-t&#8217;il? 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; La pensée humaine est-elle si rigide pour refuser si longtemps l'évidence ? Parce qu'elle est affermie par une infinité de considérations qui forment un système cohérent forgé depuis des millénaires, il faut plus que l'évidence en effet pour déranger sa construction intellectuelle. 
&#12288;
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; L'idée de la terre au centre du monde était un problème de mouvement des astres dans le ciel, mais c'était avant tout une conception de la place de l'humain dans l'univers, et toute la société était construite sur ce postulat : l'humain étant la créature la plus évoluée de la terre et la terre étant au centre du monde, le but et la raison d'être de l'univers c'était donc l'humain. 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; L'idée d'ôter la terre du centre de l'univers revenait donc à ôter à l'humain sa place centrale dans la création. 
Si l'idée de la place centrale de la terre s'effondrait, c'est le sens même de la vie quotidienne qui s'effondrait avec elle, et l'opinion qu'on se faisait alors des humains des siècles précédents et de ceux des siècles à venir.
&#12288;
Ce texte ne vient pas de moi, je l&#8217;ai trouvé par hasard sur Internet et je trouvais que ça serait une bonne entrer en matière avec ma perception personnelle de la vie et de mes impressions.

Juste pour dire... Suivre l'évolution de l'informatique et des ordinateurs en réseaux internet... C'est une partie de nous même que nous concevons... Je dirais exactement le même principle de ce qui est déjà arriver voilà du début d'Adam et Eve... La similitude est pratiquement identique selon mon avis.. Le Mac serait Adam et le PC Eve qui sait... Je donne juste des points vues. Le Macintosh est la pomme avec une croquer en moins et le PC la fenêtre ouverte sur le monde..
Dans le film http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/ Pirates of Silicon Valley Bill Gate pirate le Mac pour faire fonctionner le PC... De là a mon avis la croquer en moins de la pomme comme symbole du Mac qui est symbolique... Une croquer prisse au Mac pour le PC dans un sens qui est symbolique. Comme la côte a Adam pour Eve


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mars 2013)

Si ça peut aider à faire fondre les neiges québecquoises plus rapidement
:rateau:
Un copier-coller dans l'article intelligence artificielle & pensée spatio-temporelle serait de bon ton 

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ( Écouter) est un village de l'île d'Anglesey au pays de Galles.
Llanfairpwll
en gallois : Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgoge-
rychwyrndrobwllllantysilio-
gogogoch
Administration
Pays	 Royaume-Uni
Nation	Pays de Galles
Statut	Cité (1844)
Démographie
Population	3 101 hab. (1991)
Géographie
Coordonnées	53° 13&#8242; Nord
       4° 12&#8242; Ouest   
Localisation
Géolocalisation sur la carte : Royaume-Uni


Llanfairpwll
Voir la carte administrative du Royaume-Uni
Liens
Site web	http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerych
wyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk
modifier 
Avec ses 58 caractères, il est le plus long nom de ville d'Europe (51 si on considère que le ch et le ll ne comptent chacun que pour une seule lettre en alphabet gallois).
Sommaire  [masquer] 
1 Toponymie
1.1 Prononciation
2 Histoire
3 Jumelage
4 Voir aussi
4.1 Articles connexes
4.2 Notes et références
4.3 Liens externes
Toponymie[modifier]

En gallois, Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch signifie « l'église de sainte Marie dans le creux du noisetier blanc près d'un tourbillon rapide et l'église de saint Tysilio près de la grotte rouge ». Le nom est également transcrit comme :
Llan-vire-pooll-guin-gill-go-ger-u-queern-drob-ooll-landus-ilio-gogo-goch, qui indique sa prononciation correcte en anglais.

Le paisible village gallois

Le nom en gallois et en anglais.
Cependant, le nom du village est souvent abrégé en Llanfair PG (ou Llanfairpwll par les Gallois). Cela suffit à faire la distinction avec les autres lieux du pays de Galles nommés Llanfair. C'est une destination touristique fort visitée. On trouve, entre autres buts à ces séjours, celui de se faire prendre en photo à côté du panneau indiquant le nom de la ville ou de faire tamponner son passeport au bureau local. Une autre attraction touristique est la toute proche colonne du marquis d'Anglesey, d'où l'on a une excellente vue d'Anglesey et sur le détroit de Menai.
Le nom a été décidé dans les années 1860 par le conseil du village, principalement pour avoir le privilège d'avoir le nom le plus long d'une gare ferroviaire en Grande-Bretagne. Ce nom ne peut être considéré à proprement parler comme un nom gallois, le nom original de l'endroit étant Llanfair Pwllgwyngyll, ce qui représente tout de même dix-sept lettres dans l'alphabet gallois, et vingt en anglais.
En 1973, il a servi de titre à une revue dirigée par Claude Royet-Journoud et Anne-Marie Albiach, où sont notamment parus des poèmes de Jeremy Prynne.
Le nom Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch est aussi utilisé comme mot de passe dans la version cinématographique de Barbarella.
Le nom de domaine Internet du village est le plus long nom de domaine en un seul mot (sans trait d'union) en .com1.
Prononciation[modifier]
Le nom complet du village est prononcé2 en API ci-dessous :
[&#716;&#620;an.vair.pu&#620;.&#716;&#609;w&#618;&#776;n.&#609;&#618;&#776;&#620;.&#609;o.&#716;&#609;er.&#601;.&#716;&#967;w&#601;rn.&#716;drob.u&#620;.&#716;&#620;an.t&#618;&#776;s.&#716;il.jo.&#716;&#609;o.&#609;o.&#712;&#609;o&#720;&#967;], ou bien [&#618;] au lieu de [&#618;&#776;] et [p&#650;&#620;, drob.&#650;&#620;] au lieu de [pu&#620;, drob.u&#620;].
La prononciation approximative française est Hlane-vaïr-pouhl-gouine-guihl-go-guér-e-choueurn-drôb-ouhl-hlane-tis-il-yo-go-go-gauch où tous les « ch » sont des consonnes fricatives uvulaires sourdes [&#967;] ou des consonnes fricatives vélaires sourdes [x] comme le « ch » du nom allemand « Bach » [bax] ou le « ch » du breton, et tous les « hl » sont des consonnes fricatives latérales alvéolaires sourdes [&#620;], un son que l'on ne trouve pas en français et qui semble comme [hl].
Histoire[modifier]

La naissance de Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch commence pendant la période néolithique. L'agriculture était durant une grande partie de son histoire le pilier de l'économie et jusqu'à ce jour la plupart des agriculteurs ne sont que locataires des grandes fermes . En 1844, 92 % des terres de Llanfairpwll étaient détenues par seulement trois personnes.[réf. nécessaire] Pendant des siècles, Llanfairpwll était une petite exploitation rurale. En 1563, seulement 80 habitants y vivaient répartis dans 16 habitations. Cependant, en 1801 il y avait 83 maisons et 385 habitants, la plupart d'entre eux vivants dans le vieux village.
Au xixe siècle, des changements majeurs apparurent à la suite de la construction de la nouvelle route de Thomas Telford dans les années 1820 et l'arrivée du chemin de fer traversant le pont Britannia, au début des années 1850, qui a conduit à l'élaboration d'une nouvelle partie du village autour de la gare ferroviaire. En conséquence, un certain nombre d'artisans, de commerçants et boutiquiers déménagèrent à lintérieur même du village, et Llanfairpwll devint un important centre commercial, desservant les zones agricoles environnantes de Llanedwen et Penmynydd.
Cette période vit la création d'un bureau de poste, de deux écoles, une demi-douzaine de pubs, une brasserie, un hôtel pour les visiteurs, et en 1889 12 épiceries dans le village, qui atteignit les 961 habitants. Aux environs de 1894, un marché de bestiaux commença à se monter, et dans le port voisin de Pwllfanogl une usine d'ardoise fut ouverte.

Panneau à la gare de Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.
La période 1850-1914 a donc été un âge d'or dans l'histoire économique du village. Llanfairpwll était l'une des rares paroisses à Anglesey (et même dans les régions rurales du pays de Galles) qui a vu une augmentation de sa population. Toutefois, la période après 1918 a été difficile : quand les soldats sont revenus de la Grande Guerre, la commune sest vue confrontée à l'émigration et au chômage. Il y a eu une baisse de la population, et aucune augmentation ne sest produite à nouveau qu'en 1951. Dans les années 1960 et 1970, lactivité du village commença à réapparaître. La construction de bâtiments s'étendit sur différents lieux de la commune et la population explosa passant de 1 172 habitants en 1961 à 3 101 habitants en 1991.


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Que veux-tu... Je ne te tors pas le bras pour que tu me lise...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Ce sont juste quelques idées en passant.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ce sont juste quelques idées en passant.


Merci quand même...
J'ai assez d'imagination et d'inspiration pour le moment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2013)

Je subodore une fin à la "apocalypse now" .....


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Juste pour dire... Suivre l'évolution de l'informatique et des ordinateurs en réseaux internet... C'est une partie de nous même que nous concevons... Je dirais exactement le même principle de ce qui est déjà arriver voilà du début d'Adam et Eve... La similitude est pratiquement identique selon mon avis.. Le Mac serait Adam et le PC Eve qui sait... Je donne juste des points vues. Le Macintosh est la pomme avec une croquer en moins et le PC la fenêtre ouverte sur le monde..
> Dans le film http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/ Pirates of Silicon Valley Bill Gate pirate le Mac pour faire fonctionner le PC... De là a mon avis la croquer en moins de la pomme comme symbole du Mac qui est symbolique... Une croquer prisse au Mac pour le PC dans un sens qui est symbolique. Comme la côte a Adam pour Eve


 
Juste pour mentionner ...
Je ne sais pas comment m'est venu cette idéé d'écrire ce qui est Juste pour dire...
C'est apparu comme ça dans mes pensées.
J'ai parler Espace-Temps... Un est l'imagination au extrême et l'autre on vie dans son Espace et ne fond qu'UN comme ça Si tu remarque c'est avec le TEMPS qu'on évolue... pour dire qu'on est plus évolué qu'au siècle dernier...
Les Deux ne font qu'UN avec le pouce en l'air genre de coup de pouce
Leurs pensées est...
Ne fait pas aux autres ce que tu ne voudrais pas que les autres te fasse.
Puis... Aide-toi le ciel t'aidera... Car rien pour rien est la vie.
Ce que j'ai compris de la vie...
Voir la vie comme un pendule...
Plus le pendule va loin d'un côté plus il doit faire de même a l'opposé soit comme matériel ou sprirituel.
C'est plus préférable d'avoir juste un petit mouvement de pendule d'un côté comme de l'autre.
C'est les excès d'un côté comme de l'autre qui sont domagable quand ça va trop loin


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Combien dannée encore&#12288;?​
> &#12288;
> En 1514, un manuscrit anonyme circule proposant que le centre du monde ne soit plus confondu avec la terre, mais placé au voisinage du soleil.



Il est bien gentil ton Copernic mais moi j'ai aussi une version du centre du monde théorisée par le Maitre Salvador Dalí qui considérait la gare de Perpignan comme le centre du monde :

 « C'est toujours à la gare de Perpignan [] que me viennent les idées les plus géniales de ma vie. [] L'arrivée à la gare de Perpignan est l'occasion d'une véritable éjaculation mentale qui atteint alors sa plus grande et sublime hauteur spéculative. [] Eh bien, j'ai eu à la gare de Perpignan une espèce d'extase cosmogonique plus forte que les précédentes. J'ai eu une vision exacte de la constitution de l'univers. L'univers, qui est l'une des choses les plus limitées qui existe, serait, toutes proportions gardées, semblable par sa structure à la gare de Perpignan. »

Alors ?!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est bien gentil ton Copernic mais moi j'ai aussi une version du centre du monde théorisée par le Maitre Salvador Dalí qui considérait la gare de Perpignan comme le centre du monde :
> 
> « C'est toujours à la gare de Perpignan [&#8230;] que me viennent les idées les plus géniales de ma vie. [&#8230;] L'arrivée à la gare de Perpignan est l'occasion d'une véritable éjaculation mentale qui atteint alors sa plus grande et sublime hauteur spéculative. [&#8230;] Eh bien, j'ai eu à la gare de Perpignan une espèce d'extase cosmogonique plus forte que les précédentes. J'ai eu une vision exacte de la constitution de l'univers. L'univers, qui est l'une des choses les plus limitées qui existe, serait, toutes proportions gardées, semblable par sa structure à la gare de Perpignan. »
> 
> Alors ?!


 
Possible...
Moi... Je vois l'univers comme un cerveau humain... Et nous les humains nous en sommes tous ça copie de sauvegade par une autre vue en plus petit... Avec une taille une masse et un volume... Je dis cela car en recherche en cosmoslogie... Ils disent tous que l'univers a une sorte de struture qui le relie comme de la mie de pain ou un genre de fibre qui se relie... Si tu te réduit a l'intérieur de ton cerveau et pendre possition exemple comme un atome et de regarder ton cerveau de cette position atomique bien tu verrrais exactement ce que tes yeux voient la nuit quand tu regarde les étoiles... Les étoiles en seraient les neuronnes de ton cerveau par définition.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Il y a un océan qui nous sépare ... donc le français ici au Québec est un peut différent et on n'a pas le même sens du vocabulaire...



Oui, visiblement vos claviers sont un peu différents aussi : il manque des lettres.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (20 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, visiblement vos claviers sont un peu différents aussi : il manque des lettres.


Je m'en excuse bien volontier...
En parlant de neuronne...
Pourrait t'on dire que les éclaires qui parcourent la terre et autour de la terre en seraient les neuronnes de la terre.. Je dis cela Car j'ai lu a quelque pars qu'il y a un éclair a peut prêt tout les 10 secondes autours de la terre..http://www.planetoscope.com/Etonnant/1019-nombre-d-eclairs-qui-frappent-la-terre.html


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mars 2013)

54 posts .... et toujours Vaillant, Michel :sleep:


----------



## Galekal (20 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Possible...
> Moi... Je vois l'univers comme un cerveau humain... Et nous les humains nous en sommes tous ça copie de sauvegade par une autre vues en pus petit...



... un cerveau ressemble beaucoup a l'intérieur d'une coquille de noix. 
Un ouvrage de vulgarisation scientifique très joliment illustré pourrait éventuellement t'intéresser. Il s'agit de "L'univers dans une coquille de noix" de Stephen Hawking. Cet auteur ne fait pas l'unanimité et il est parfois perçu comme (trop ?) médiatique. Il représente cependant quelque chose d'émouvant sur le plan humain car il s'agit d'un homme qui s'est défendu contre le poids d'un lourd handicap en montrant une créativité intellectuelle assez extraordinaire.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Possible...
> Moi... Je vois l'univers comme un cerveau humain&#8230; Et nous les humains nous en sommes tous ça copie de sauvegade



Et pas comme un cerveau de poule ou de batracien voire de fourmi ?! Bon c'est vrai que pour la fourmi, la copie de sauvegarde ne pèsera pas lourd.
Remarque si tu veux une sauvegarde maousse costaud suffit de prendre un éléphant ou un dinosaure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pas comme un cerveau de poule ou de batracien voire de fourmi ?! Bon c'est vrai que pour la fourmi, la copie de sauvegarde ne pèsera pas lourd.
> Remarque si tu veux une sauvegarde maousse costaud suffit de prendre un éléphant ou un dinosaure.



Bientôt on aura tous des zob en forme de clé usb !:love:


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bientôt on aura tous des zob en forme de clé usb !:love:


Si c'est de l'USB3 gare à l'éjaculation précoce


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bientôt on aura tous des zob en forme de clé usb !:love:



Enfin une évolution qui sert a quelque chose. Cela promet.

Rhaa lovely


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Enfin une évolution qui sert a quelque chose. Cela promet.



C'est à ce moment que le mot "*gigabite*" retrouvera tout son sens ! 

Et plus question de polémiquer sur la longueur, on parlera de capacité ... il y aura des 4 gigas, des 16, des 64 etc....

Et malheureusement, pour certains, on raisonnera en octets (je dis ça parce que Pascal77 ne manquera pas de me le faire remarquer !)

:love:


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est à ce moment que le mot "*gigabite*" retrouvera tout son sens !
> 
> :love:



C'est là la bon mot d'esprit qui n'en rappelle que mieux a une lettre près la bonne marque aux amateurs éclairés. 

Il n'y a pas a dire, les soluces sont plus fastoches en ce domaine. Pour le reste, je sèche par rapport a la prose de l'ami Michel. Ben tant pis, l'essentiel est d'avoir essayé de filer un coup de main.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Que veux-tu... Je ne te tors pas le bras pour que tu me lise...
> Si c'est illisible... Je ne peux écrire mieu....
> Je l'ai dit... et redit... c'est a prendre ou a laisser... je ne force personne a me lire...



C'est ce que je disais plus haut : fais un blog.
Ici, c'est un endroit d'ECHANGE - et l'ECHANGE implique un minimum d'effort pour être compris autant qu'un minimum d'intérêt pour ce que les autres pensent de ce qu'on leur propose.

Tartiner "à prendre ou à laisser" ça s'appelle prêcher et un forum n'est pas fait pour ça.

Et je n'ai lu que ton premier post, t'inquiète - pas pour toi, mais par considération pour zebig qui raconte aussi souvent n'importe quoi mais de manière compréhensible et (souvent) drôle, lui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

J'ai hésité à la poster celle-là :

Et pour les Schtroumpfs ce sera des dongle bluetooth bien évidemment ... ... :rose:

ps : pardon !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Et je n'ai lu que ton premier post, t'inquiète - pas pour toi, mais par considération pour zebig qui raconte aussi souvent n'importe quoi mais de manière compréhensible et (souvent) drôle, lui.



 ...


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'est ce que je disais plus haut : fais un blog.



Oui, mais on n'avait pas dit, loin, très loin ...... ? :mouais: ?


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai hésité à la poster celle-là



Je peut faire pire:

A la connexion çà ferat wwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffiii !!! wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiffffiiiii!!!!

(Meme pas honte)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je peut faire pire:
> A la connexion çà ferat wwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffiii !!! wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiffffiiiii!!!!
> (Meme pas honte)



Mais non ! Pour nos zobs ce sera du *bifi*, naturellement !!!!!!!:rose:





​


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pour les Schtroumpfs ce sera des dongle bluetooth bien évidemment ... ... :rose:
> 
> ps : pardon !



Et pour la schtroumpfette un dongle blue-touffe :rose:



Pardon aussi.


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour la schtroumpfette un dongle blue-touffe :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon aussi.



Il n'y a pas de mal. Les blagues qui rappellent l'univers de Peyo sont loin d'être vilaines. Avec Franquin et Gotlib, ce sont des bons. 

Puisse au passage l'ami Michel avoir trouvé ici quelques ressources pour s'en aller composer son blog. 

Tant qu'il y a de l'humour, il y a de l'espoir. C'est un vieux baba qui vous le dit.


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Tartiner "à prendre ou à laisser" ça s'appelle *prêcher* et un forum n'est pas fait pour ça.
> (...)


Raison (une des raisons)  pour laquelle les "autres" Michel_Nascar avaient été bannis...
(je ne sais plus pour quel "groupuscule", la retape...)


P.S : en passant...


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Raison (une des raisons)  pour laquelle les "autres" Michel_Nascar avaient été bannis...
> (je ne sais plus pour quel "groupuscule", la retape...)



On s' en fout des preches, c' est lu en diagonale; on est là pour dire des conneries et rien d' autres.
C' est l' espace détente (Manque la machine a café, mais il y a moyen de se débrouiller)

Pour moi, si Michel Nascar veut continuer son prechi precha, qui commence d' ailleurs a tourner en rond (Vu qu' il n' y a dedans qu'une seule idée), perso , çà ne me gene pas.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est un vieux baba qui vous le dit.



Ciel ! Un baba-forum !


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ici, c'est un endroit d'ECHANGE - et l'ECHANGE implique un minimum d'effort pour être compris autant qu'un minimum d'intérêt pour ce que les autres pensent de ce qu'on leur propose.



En même temps, force est de constater que ce sujet est le plus actif depuis deux ans Mais avant, ouais, le bar était un lieu déchange. Enfin avant quun gang de petit barons auto-proclamés bousille tout, quoi.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Ceux qui ourdissaient dans l'ombre ?
Mais ombre...
Lumière... Ombre... Deux visages... Comme un Janus - mais où est le 33 1/3, règle univers - dans la pénombre, entre, antre - la pensée créatrice à l'origine de l'ombre comme de la lumière mais qui vit entre. Son antre est la pénombre.
La pensée est lumière et ombre de mon cerveau.
Comme le robot.
Je mangerais bien un marshmallow en jouant avec voiture téléguider.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ciel ! Un baba-forum !



 ... J'aurais voulu la faire celle-là !

ps : avouons quand même que grâce à Michel on passe un bon moment !:love:


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'aurais voulu la faire celle-là !
> 
> ps : avouons quand même que grâce à Michel on passe un bon moment !:love:



bah, c'est sûrement un marrant incompris. Ceci dit, il faut reconnaître qu'on a vu mieux comme humoriste.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> bah, c'est sûrement un marrant incompris.



Je crois qu'on dit un marrant sur son 33 1/3 d'humour inutile en vannes inutiles sur une journée.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ---------


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bientôt on aura tous des zob en forme de clé usb !:love:


Ça veux-tu dire que ton imagination sors tout droit d'une clef USB...

Ça doit raisonner petit dans le trous de la serrure...

L'imagination sera toujours la solution en entendant la solution...

Tout sors de l'imagination de l'homme de tout façon... Même les touches de ton clavier a été imaginer..


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Ça doit raisonner le fond de bouteille dans ce cas...



Nan Michel !
On avait dit qu'on attaquait pas les copains sur leurs addictions !
Mince !
A-t-on mis en doute ta sobriété naturelle un seul instant, hein ?!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Les neurones vont bien chez certains ...

D'ici peu les clefs USB seront appelées à conserver nos neurones, du moins ceux qui nous restent.
Quant à l'imagination, ce n'est pas le propre de l'homme, tous les primates en sont capable, même d'autres espèces disposant d'un disque dur, le sont.  oups ... d'un cerveau 

En effet : 





> avouons quand même que grâce à Michel on passe un bon moment !


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

M_N retraité, c'est plus une retraite, c'est la Bérézina


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Quant à l'imagination, ce n'est pas le propre de l'homme, tous les primates en sont capable, même d'autres espèces disposant d'un disque dur, le sont.  oups ... d'un cerveau
> 
> En effet :



Bien envoyé albert ! 

Notre pauvre cosmologue de service n'est en rien capable de voir plus loin que l'humain !
Et il voudrait nous faire la leçon ?!
Bah ça prend pas !


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan Michel !
> On avait dit qu'on attaquait pas les copains sur leurs addictions !



Ce n'était pas plutôt "Pas les mères et pas les fringues" ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les neurones vont bien chez certains ...
> 
> D'ici peu les clefs USB seront appelées à conserver nos neurones, du moins ceux qui nous restent.
> Quant à l'imagination, ce n'est pas le propre de l'homme, tous les primates en sont capable, même d'autres espèces disposant d'un disque dur, le sont.  oups ... d'un cerveau
> ...


Imagination égal images...
Imaginer une suite d'image qui se dit imagination..

C'est par la pensée qu'on imagine...

A moins que la clef USB se mettre a imaginer... Encore là... La clef USB a été imaginer pour stocker de l'information informatique..


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Imagination égal images...
> Imaginer une suite d'image qui se dit imagination..



Tu veux dire que les aveugles de naissance n'ont aucune imagination ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tu veux dire que les aveugles de naissance n'ont aucune imagination ?


 http://www.google.ca/search?sourcei.....0.0i10l5.0.0.0.9440...........0.h5_7iEbJf6Q

Beethoven était sourd je crois... Puis ça là tu empêcher d'imaginer...

Si tu imagine une clef ... C'est tu un oeuf ou une clef que tu vois dans tes pensées...

Les aveugles imagines par le toucher et les sons.. 

Vous manquez d'imagination on dirais...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> A moins que la clef USB se mettre a imaginer... Encore là... La clef USB a été imaginer pour stocker de l'information informatique..



Arrête un peu de fulminer, de balancer, réfléchis un peu avant ... :hein:

La clef USB serait l'endroit ou certains d'entre nous pourraient y stocker leur(s) neurone(s), rien d'autre. 
Maintenant _*je vais te devancer*_, tu voudrais nous dire, mais sauront-ils où ils les auront mises ces neurones ?  

That's the question, if you understand


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> mais sauront-ils où ils les auront mises ces neurones ?


Un nud rond, des neurones, toujours au masculin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Vous manquez d'imagination on dirais...



Mais non ! Une nuit, alors que j'avais mélangé Leffe, Westvleteren 12° et herbes moëlleuses et odorantes, je courais nu en me prenant pour une clé USB ... mon vieil iMac Flower Power ne s'en est toujours pas remis ! ... en plus, dans la bagarre, j'ai failli fourrer l'ethernet ...

... dangereuse, l'imagination !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Arrête un peu de fulminer, de balancer, réfléchis un peu avant ... :hein:
> 
> La clef USB serait l'endroit ou certains d'entre nous pourraient y stocker leur(s) neurone(s), rien d'autre.
> Maintenant _*je vais te devancer*_, tu voudrais nous dire, mais sauront-ils où ils les auront mises ces neurones ?
> ...


 
Les neuronnes sont dans le cerveau...

Par comparaison les étoiles en seraient des neuronnes si nous étions a l'infiniment petit dans un cerveau humain...

Une CLEF USB est une mémoire... Faut faire une différence entre mémoire et imagination

Imagination est concevoir... Une clef USB ça peux-tu concevoir... c'est des questions qui se pose pour faire la différence entre mémoire et imagination


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Les aveugles imagines par le toucher et les sons..
> 
> Vous manquez d'imagination on dirais...



Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est toi qui a restreint l'imagination aux _images, _pas moi.
D'où ma question - question de pure rhétorique, je te l'accorde.

Ah et ça, même en étant un monstre d'indulgence et d'interprétation, ça ne veut strictement rien dire : 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Puis ça là tu empêcher d'imaginer...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

> Par comparaison les étoiles en seraient des neuronnes si nous étions a l'infiniment petit dans un cerveau humain...



Là je me dis que je n'aimerai pas que dans mon cerveau, tant d'étoiles (neurones) se contredisent perpétuellement.

Punkt Schluss, Ende, basta.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est toi qui a restreint l'imagination aux _images, _pas moi.
> D'où ma question - question de pure rhétorique, je te l'accorde.
> 
> Ah et ça, même en étant un monstre d'indulgence et d'interprétation, ça ne veut strictement rien dire :


Je ne sais pas qui a parler de Clef USB je ne vérifie pas...
En ce qui me conserne mes clefs USB servent de SAUVEGARDE de documents...
Juste que j'ai une cette imagination pour faire des sauvegardes de ce que je ne veux perdre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------



Anonyme a dit:


> Là je me dis que je n'aimerai pas que dans mon cerveau, tant d'étoiles (neurones) se contredisent perpétuellement.
> 
> Punkt Schluss, Ende, basta.


 
Neuronnes http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurone
Le nombre total de neurones du cerveau humain est estimé de 86[1] à 100 milliards (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)[2].[3]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

Question pour Michel :

Depuis que je suis tout petit, on me dit que j'ai une imagination débordante ... d'où la question : "Quand mon imagination déborde, elle va où ???" 

Je me souviens qu'étant ado, je retrouvais parfois un surplus d'imagination dans les draps en me levant le matin mais en vieillissant c'est devenu de plus en plus rare ... 

C'est donc devenu une question existentielle pour moi !

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je lui en serais reconnaissant !

ps : dans mon cas on ne parle pas de neurones, mais de neuneurones ! (Enfin, c'est ce qu'on me dit régulièrement !)


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui a parler de Clef USB je ne vérifie pas...
> En ce qui me conserne mes clefs USB servent de SAUVEGARDE de documents...
> Juste que j'ai une cette imagination pour faire des sauvegardes de ce que je ne veux perdre.



C'est rigolo de "parler" avec toi, tu sais ?
Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte à quel point tu réponds complètement à côté de ce que nous te disons...

'fin, moi je m'en fous, ça me fait rire.


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me souviens qu'étant ado, je retrouvais parfois un surplus d'imagination dans les draps en me levant le matin mais en vieillissant c'est devenu de plus en plus rare ...



Comme je suis dans les citations (DANS LES CITATIONS pas l' exc... !!!!)

« La raison, c'est l'intelligence en exercice ; l'imagination c'est l'intelligence en érection.  »
de Victor Hugo


(mmmhhh... de la a conclure qu'il y aurait un problème d' intelligence déclinante avec l' age, je n' oserais pas.)


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me souviens qu'étant ado, je retrouvais parfois un surplus d'imagination dans les draps en me levant le matin


mékilékon  :love: :king:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




patlek a dit:


> l'imagination c'est l'intelligence en érection.  »


Je comprends mieux les problèmes de zebig maintenant.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me souviens qu'étant ado, je retrouvais parfois un surplus d'imagination dans les draps en me levant le matin





patlek a dit:


> « La raison, c'est l'intelligence en exercice ; l'imagination c'est l'intelligence en érection.  »
> de Victor Hugo



Si tu avais trouvé un surplus d'intelligence plutôt que d'imagination dans les draps en te levant le matin, peut-être serais-tu plus à même de comprendre Michel.

Mais je me dis soudain que j'ai bien fait de ne jamais aller dépenser mon argent dans un surplus de l'armée...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'est rigolo de "parler" avec toi, tu sais ?
> Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte à quel point tu réponds complètement à côté de ce que nous te disons...
> 
> 'fin, moi je m'en fous, ça me fait rire.


 
Il y a u océan qui nous sépare...

Mentalité différent aussi je crois bien...

Le Québec c'est construit a partir de rien ... Des bûcherons qui mangeaient de fève au lard du matin au soir avec une coup de haches et un pet...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Comme je suis dans les citations (DANS LES CITATIONS pas l' exc... !!!!)
> 
> « La raison, c'est l'intelligence en exercice ; l'imagination c'est l'intelligence en érection.  »
> de Victor Hugo
> ...



Parfois, le matin en me réveillant, je sens poindre une petite poussée d'intelligence, mais malheureusement ça ne dure pas ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Des bûcherons qui mangeaient de fève au lard du matin au soir avec une coup de haches et un pet...



... Et voilà ! Je reviens dans cinq minutes, juste le temps de changer de froc !


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Parfois, le matin en me réveillant, je sens poindre une petite poussée d'intelligence, mais malheureusement ça ne dure pas ! :love:




Moi, quand je vois Clara Morgane, je me sent tout de suite plus intelligent.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Il y a u océan qui nous sépare...



Arrête avec ça, sans dec'...
Tu n'es pas le premier quebecois qui intervient ici - s'il y a des différences de vocabulaire, d'expressions, de tournures de phrases ou même de façon de penser le monde entre le français de métropole et le français du Quebec, reste que les bases de la grammaire sont les mêmes : conjugaison des verbes, accord des participe et des pluriels, tout un tas de petite choses qui n'ont pas sombré en traversant l'océan derrière lequel tu te caches.

Je parie que la plupart des quebeccois ne te comprendraient pas plus que nous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

Et dire qu'on va se retrouver dans les sujets "les plus actifs" de la semaine au milieu des intelligences en érection et des pets de bûcherons !


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Neuronnes http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurone
> Le nombre total de neurones du cerveau humain est estimé de 86[1] à 100 milliards (
> 
> 
> ...



Il est intéressant de noter que le con a autant de neurones que le moins con, ce qui n'explicite pas l'espèce d'arapède que tu t'obstines à représenter.
La théorie de Gaïa (voir tes sources) poussée à son petit extrême n'est qu'une fumisterie.
Convertis-toi au Jaïnisme, tu pourras te nourrir d'éclairs de neurones ou d'aurores boréales, même sur des exo-planètes


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Arrête avec ça, sans dec'...
> Tu n'es pas le premier quebecois qui intervient ici - s'il y a des différences de vocabulaire, d'expressions, de tournures de phrases ou même de façon de penser le monde entre le français de métropole et le français du Quebec, reste que les bases de la grammaire sont les mêmes : conjugaison des verbes, accord des participe et des pluriels, tout un tas de petite choses qui n'ont pas sombré en traversant l'océan derrière lequel tu te caches.
> 
> Je parie que la plupart des quebeccois ne te comprendraient pas plus que nous.


 
On a deux clutures ici au Québec... Américaniser et Franciser...

Peut-être un incompris... Dans 200 ans on en parlera encore de cette incompris 
L'incompris est une graine de semence qui germe avec le temps


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il est intéressant de noter que le con a autant de neurones que le moins con, ce qui n'explicite pas l'espèce d'arapède que tu t'obstines à représenter.
> La théorie de Gaïa (voir tes sources) poussée à son petit extrême n'est qu'une fumisterie.
> Convertis-toi au Jaïnisme, tu pourras te nourrir d'éclairs de neurones ou d'aurores boréales, même sur des exo-planètes



Pour accéder au Mont Blanc* de la pensée qu'est Michel, sans doute faut-il franchir neurone.




* La montagne, pas la crème dessert.
Quoi que...


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Pour accéder au Mont Blanc* de la pensée qu'est Michel, sans doute faut-il franchir neurone
> * La montagne, pas la crème dessert.
> Quoi que...


Ah! Je croyais qu'il était question des stylos Montblanc ©&#8482; inaccessibles à mon portefeuille :love:
edit: tout bien réfléchi, je crois que M_N regrette ses anciens vinyls 33 1/3 remplacés par des supports sataniques numérisés maladroitement avec quelque éclairs de BlueRay incontrôlés remontant jusqu'aux étoiles ubuesques, non, usb.

"Cette règle de 33 1/3 s&#8217;applique pour notre cerveau aussi
33 1/3 de pensées inutiles en rêverie inutiles durant une journée.
33 1/3 de pensées utiles associées à nos tâches quotidiennes
Puis 33 1/3 qui ne nous servent pas directement mais servent à une autre forme de vie je m&#8217;explique"

Les Envahisseurs ?


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et dire qu'on va se retrouver dans les sujets "les plus actifs" de la semaine au milieu des intelligences en érection et des pets de bûcherons !


Enfin, on allume la lumière.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Enfin, on allume la lumière.


La lumière sers a éclairer la noiceur 
Exemple promène-toi nue pieds dans un sous-sol en pleine noiceur...
Quand un orteil aura rencontrer queque chose de dur dans le sous-sol le courant monte vite au cerveau pour te dire que la lumière sers a éclairer la noiceur.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Quand un orteil aura rencontrer queque chose de dur...


Attention, si c'est le matin c'est peut-être zebig au saut du lit.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Ce type est en plein délire, c'est amusant quelques jours de répondre, calmer, surenchérir, mais virez-le, il contamine tout le monde ici 
Ce doit être un spermatozoïde échappé du frigo de la céline; un bon coup de chaleur le fera fondre et disparaître, pour le grand bien de la terrasse :hein: :hosto:


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce type est en plein délire


Effectivement, la platitude de l'érection mène à la noirceur de l'éclair et au priapisme éternel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> On a deux clutures ici au Québec... Américaniser et Franciser...
> 
> Peut-être un incompris... Dans 200 ans on en parlera encore de cette incompris
> L'incompris est une graine de semence qui germe avec le temps



Faut espérer que tous les canadiens ne sont pas des incompris.
Deux cultures, là je dirai que t'en oublies, à commencer par celle des autochtones qui peuplaient vos contrées bien avant la venue des envahisseurs.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce type est en plein délire, c'est amusant quelques jours de répondre, calmer, surenchérir, mais virez-le, il contamine tout le monde ici
> Ce doit être un spermatozoïde échappé du frigo de la céline; un bon coup de chaleur le fera fondre et disparaître, pour le grand bien de la terrasse :hein: :hosto:


Juste une chose que tu oublie ... Tu étais un spermatozoïde aussi qui a m'y la tête dans l'ovule pour se diviser en perdant ton flagelle avant d'écrire ici...


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)




----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Faut espérer que tous les canadiens ne sont pas des incompris.
> Deux cultures, là je dirai que t'en oublies, à commencer par celle des autochtones qui peuplaient vos contrées bien avant la venue des envahisseurs.


 Nos autochtones sont de plus en plus Américaniser


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Là on est pas loin de la porte des étoiles, faut pas se tromper de code, histoire de ne pas être catapulté je ne sais dans (ou vers le) quel néant.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


>


Il y a un téléphonne juste a côté... Demande de l'aide dans ce cas...


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et dire qu'on va se retrouver ...au milieu des intelligences en érection et des pets de bûcherons !


 

A moins que ce ne soit les pets d'intelligence de bucherons en érection!

TTTTiiiimmmmmbbbbeeeerrrrr!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

*Stop !
Pitié !*


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Il y a un téléphonne juste a côté... Demande de l'aide dans ce cas...



Et pour le 231 ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah! Je croyais qu'il était question des stylos Montblanc ©&#8482; inaccessibles à mon portefeuille :love:
> edit: tout bien réfléchi, je crois que M_N regrette ses anciens vinyls 33 1/3 remplacés par des supports sataniques numérisés maladroitement avec quelque éclairs de BlueRay incontrôlés remontant jusqu'aux étoiles ubuesques, non, usb.
> 
> "Cette règle de 33 1/3 s&#8217;applique pour notre cerveau aussi
> ...


Ce 33 1/3 es- tu ton ordinateur avec le réseaux internet ou bien c'est bien toi qui a fait un copier coller de ce 33 1/3 qui est a l'insu de l'intelligence artificiel qui n'est pas si artificiel tant que ça vue que ça fait des jours et des jours que vous me lisez...
C'est qui... qui pense... l'informatique a son insu ou celui derrière cette intelligence informatique.
Ça ne réponds pas vite ? Déjà 15 minutes aucune réponse...
C'est similaire a notre insu pour ce 33 1/3 ... pour dire d'OU ça viens nos pensées les plus banales soient t'elle...
30 minutes aucune réponse a ma question
Je sais que mon ordinateur est connecter a sa source Hydro Québec et que c'est moi qui l'anime ici par écrit a son insus...
Nous sommes tous connecter a une source inépuisable genre Hydro Québec ... mais qui nous animes a notre insus comme j'anime l'intelligence articficiel a son insus par le réseaux internet.
45 minutes déjà et encore aucune réponse a ma question.
On ne sait toujours bien pas créé tout seul a ce que je pense.... comme l'informatique ne c'est pas créé tout seul non plus..
Près 1 hr aucune réponse a ma question
On est pas trop différence en référence selon mon avis qui a créé qui... Les hommes ont créés les ordinateurs et l'informatique alors nous... 
Il y a plus que nous tous réunis je dirais... C'est la différence entre regarder et VOIR par un raisonnement intelligent..
1:15 pas de réponse a ma question...


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> 30 minutes aucune réponse a ma question



Attends, va bien falloir 45 minutes pour la comprendre, déjà.

Voire meme , une nuit complète.


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> 45 minutes déjà et encore aucune réponse a ma question.



Et la #231.


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Et moi, j' ai répondu; je connais cette argumentation, elle est commune et référencée sur le site anti-créationisme "Talk origins:

C' est "l' ultimate boeing 747"

Une tornade passant sur une décharge serait incapable d' assembler un boeing 747 

Sous entendu: un boeing 747 n'' est pas le fruit du hasard, donc "l' Homme", ou L"Univers" ne peu pas etre le fruit du hasard, d' ou exigence d' un créateur, Sauf que c' est une analogie qui est compl§tement stupide.
En gros, les regles du naturel, et de l' Evolution ne sont en aucun cas les meme que pour la conception des voitures ou des boieng (Elément évidement non vivant, et ne se reproduidsant pas , pour faire bref.

http://www.talkorigins.org/indexcc/CF/CF002_1.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

... Je ne comprends pas ! J'avais convié Kernic, ses copines et mon caribou à lire avec moi le thread de Michel quand subitement, mon caribou a saisi un couteau à steak (peut-être aztèque d'ailleurs ?) et s'est fait tête-kiri (je ne sais pas comment on dit "tête" en japonais !) !!!

:love: Thats all folk !!!!






​


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Et moi, j' ai répondu; je connais cette argumentation, elle est commune et référencée sur le site anti-créationisme "Talk origins:
> 
> C' est "l' ultimate boeing 747"
> 
> http://www.talkorigins.org/indexcc/CF/CF002_1.html


Mes arguments sortent de ma propre pensée...
Faut Savoir se poser les bonnes questions pour imaginer des réponses.


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Imaginer des réponses, libre a toi de le faire, mais entre "imaginer des réponses et élucubrations, c' est une feuille de papier a cigarette, voire moins.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Et moi, j' ai répondu; je connais cette argumentation, elle est commune et référencée sur le site anti-créationisme "Talk origins:
> 
> C' est "l' ultimate boeing 747"
> 
> ...


On parle d'intelligence ici là qui n'as pas de sexe l'intelligence...


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Pas de ma faute si tu ne comprend pas.


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Faut Savoir



Faux Savoir.

Toujours rien sur la 231 ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pas de ma faute si tu ne comprend pas.


 
Ce n'est pas moi... Michel qui a inventé... La Pensée... La Lumière... Les lois... L'écriture... La communication ... Les ordinateurs... L'informatiques... La physique... Et qui Créés toutes choses.... ECT... ECT... ECT... par unes autres vues...
J'oubliais le SOLEIL, Les ÉTOILES, LES PLANÈTES et L'ESPACE-TEMPS


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Oui, c' est celà, oui...

A tout hasard, tu es créationiste, ou tu reconnais que l' etre humain est le fruit de l' évolution, a un ancetre commun avec le singe (est en fait un "grand singe"), et a bien d' autres ancetres, et donc aussi un ancetre commun avec la vache, un ancetre commun avec le crocodile
, le rat, et bien plus encore (suivant l' arbre phylogénétique)


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Pourrais-tu nous passer ton infirmier au téléphone, ce serait plus profitable à tous :rateau:
En réalité non virtuelle, tu es un robot testeur de nos capacités à résister à tes appâts immodestes, on dirait une caméra cachée de béliveau propulsée dans le monde de MacGé mais sans images rigolotes.
Crève, baudruche infatuée


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Imaginer des réponses, libre a toi de le faire, mais entre "imaginer des réponses et élucubrations, c' est une feuille de papier a cigarette, voire moins.



Ta remarque est assurément pertinente. Je n'ai pas saisi le propos de Michel ni pu l'éclairer mais il ne pense certainement pas a mal, et ce sont peut être tout simplement les limites de mes capacités qui sont en cause. De mon coté, je laisse le relais aux plus clairvoyants.


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

A TABLE !


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi... Michel qui a inventé... La communication



Ça...
Postule donc pour la monologuation, tu as toutes tes chances.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> A TABLE !



J'ai un rab de caribou rôti si ça vous dit !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Le propos est assurément pertinent. Je n'ai pas saisi le propos de Michel ni pu l'éclairer mais il ne pense certainement pas a mal, et ce sont peut être tout simplement les limites de mes capacités qui sont en cause. De mon coté, je laisse le relais aux plus clairvoyants.


C'est certains qu'on a tous des limites a comprendre...

J'essaie de trouver des réponses avant tout...
L'intelligence en soit est un prosessus...
Imagine l'informatique qui a à peine 25 ans.. et le VOIR sur des centaines d'années en comparaison a aujourd'hui en 2013...
L'informatique n'est pas un animal que je sache et pourtant il joue un rôle bien intelligent par sa conception et pour son futur il va être encore plus intelligent... Mëme que c'est commencer avec un petit robot qui apprends de lui-même...
C'est de cette façon s'enchaine mon raisonnement


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

OOUAIS!!!!

Mais je ne partage pas ceci:"mais il ne pense certainement pas a mal"

çà depend un peu de la définition de "penser a mal", pour moi, il est là pour prosélyter sa "pensée"; 1: ici, ce n' est pas le lieu le plus adapté (il peut s' indscrire sur un forum de métaphysique) 2: le proséytisme c' est rapidement fatiguant.

Et Michel Nascar, Créationnisme, ou Evolution?


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention, si c'est le matin c'est peut-être zebig au saut du lit.



Si tu te réveilles le matin en te cognant l'orteil contre la dureté d'un trop-plein d'imagination nocturne de zebig c'est que quelqu'un, hier soir, a mis quelque chose dans ton verre...

J'imagine, ça doit faire tout drôle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ...çà depend un peu de la définition de "penser a mal", pour moi, il est là pour prosélyter sa "pensée"...



Maintenant, on peut se dire aussi que si on l'avait laissé prosélyter tout seul dans son coin, il en aurait certainement déjà fini !

On lui donne tous du "grain à moudre" et après on se plaint qu'il continue ...:rateau:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> OOUAIS!!!!
> 
> Mais je ne partage pas ceci:"mais il ne pense certainement pas a mal"
> 
> ...


 
HA bon ça te prends un lieu spécifique pour te parler toi...

Tu es quoi un personne qui pense par toi même ou tu as des réserves a ne vouloir réfléchir par toi même...
Moi je réfléchie et pense par moi même et je n'ai pas peur de me regarder en face a face devant un miroir
C'est bien  écrit POURTANT ... *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je subodore une fin à la "apocalypse now" .....



Ouais, je sais, je me répète ... ...


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Moi je réfléchie et pense par moi même et je n'ai pas peur de me regarder en face a face devant un miroir



Moi, je réfléchi pas, les autres pensent pour moi, et j' ai la trouille de me retrouver devant un miroir.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> A TABLE !



J'prendrais bien un apéro avant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Tu aimes l'odeur du napalm au petit matin? &#128293;


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> C'est bien  écrit POURTANT ... *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



Moi aussi, je me répète :



ergu a dit:


> Certes.
> Mais en général, la règle veut : un fil - un sujet de discution.
> 
> Or tu ne discutes pas, tu monologues.
> Et ton fil n'a pas véritablement de sujet - à par toi-même et les coq-à-l'âne filandreux de ta pensée, ce qui aurait plus sa place dans un blog que sur un forum.





ergu a dit:


> C'est ce que je disais plus haut : fais un blog.
> Ici, c'est un endroit d'ECHANGE - et l'ECHANGE implique un minimum d'effort pour être compris autant qu'un minimum d'intérêt pour ce que les autres pensent de ce qu'on leur propose.
> 
> Tartiner "à prendre ou à laisser" ça s'appelle prêcher et un forum n'est pas fait pour ça.
> ...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je réfléchi pas, les autres pensent pour moi, et j' ai la trouille de me retrouver devant un miroir.


 Tant qu'ils ne mangeront pas a ta place tu as des chances de survive

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Moi aussi, je me répète :


 Si je te réponds c'est qu'il y a un échange non...
Du moins je ne m'écris pas a moi même mon sujet je le connais assez bien


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Ils mettent des miroirs partout, dans les placards, dans les frigos, dans les assiettes, je suis affamé!!!

Et la question que je t'ai posé? çà permettrais de cadrer un peu.


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Si je te réponds c'est qu'il y a un échange non...



Non.
Tu n'as pas lu les deux conditions nécessaires à la possibilité d'un échange.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Et la question que je t'ai posé?



Tu rigoles ?
Il s'en cogne de ta question, il a ses "réponses".


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Non.
> Tu n'as pas lu les deux conditions nécessaires à la possibilité d'un échange.
> C'est quoi les conditions de parler de ça
> 
> ...


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Il y a une rayure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu aimes l'odeur du napalm au petit matin? &#128293;



... Parfois je rêve que je suis un escargot rampant sur le fil de la lame d'un rasoir ...

Un chef-d'oeuvre et mon film culte (avec The Big Lebowski, bien entendu !!!)

ps : à ceux qui penseront que ce post n'a rien à voir avec le thread, je répondrai : "Euh ! on n'est plus à çà près !!!!"


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Parfois je rêve que je suis un escargot rampant sur le fil de la lame d'un rasoir ...
> 
> Un chef-d'oeuvre et mon film culte (avec The Big Lebowski, bien entendu !!!)
> 
> ps : à ceux qui penseront que ce post n'a rien à voir avec le thread, je répondrai : "Euh ! on n'est plus à çà près !!!!"


Dans mon live a moi...
Rêver est dormir éveiller... Je préfère désirer 
LUI... Il ne rèvait pas en tout cas... Je l'admire cette homme pour ce qu'il est de sa simplicité...
http://www.cinoche.com/films/burt-munro-l-homme-le-plus-vite-au-monde/index.html


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> LUI... Il ne rèvait pas en tout cas... Je l'admire cette homme pour ce qu'il est de sa simplicité...
> http://www.cinoche.com/films/burt-munro-l-homme-le-plus-vite-au-monde/index.html



Il y a encore plus simple;

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=19642.html

(Mais moins rapide)


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a encore plus simple;
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=19642.html
> 
> (Mais moins rapide)


 L'été moi c'est ça ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIkfIiNW4p0&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg C'est simple une fois bien habituer et c'est rapide ou moins rapide...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2013)

Bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille Bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille Bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bite couille


Et... ça veux dire quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Et... ça veux dire quoi ?



T'es "cassé" jp !!!!


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> L'été moi c'est ça ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIkfIiNW4p0&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg C'est simple une fois bien habituer et c'est rapide ou moins rapide...



ça, c'est une video plutôt cool, et cela semble vraiment fun l'aéromodélisme. 
Pour le reste, DSL mais  on ne capte pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille  bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couillite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bbite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bituille biteuille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite
> 
> Sait-il au moins ce que c'est
> En tout cas, c'est mon dernier message dans ce fil, je n'ai pas la moindre formation pour un quelconque suivi psychiatrique d'un énergumène complètement malade, mais complètement malade et contagieux en plus, qui ne vise qu'à battre le record des #posts polluant MacGé.
> ...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> jpmiss a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couillite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bbite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bituille biteuille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite couille bite
> ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2013)

Ferme-la.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> On m'a déjà garder 10 jours en psychiatrique et on m'a laisser sortir après 10 jours d'observation...



On l'avait deviné  !!!



tirhum a dit:


> Ferme-la.


Voilà.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (22 Mars 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Ferme-la.


Quand tu comprendras le sens d'ingénieu... Tu t'amuseras a faire une soucoupe volante de tes propres mains a partir de rien...
Je te donne le prototype imaginer par moi-même...
Le reste devrait être facile vue que c'est déjà imaginer... Reste juste a corriger quelque lacune et la faire moins pesante..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwQE08O8F8A&list=ULbJUV4xnJ66A

Vue qu&#8217;il y a un grand manque d&#8217;imagination ici a ce forum... 
Je vais dire les lacunes a corriger de cette soucoupe volante...
Premièrement... La radio contôle doit être sur un mode hélicoptère et les 12 palmes de propultion doivent fonctionner comme les Blades de tête d&#8217;une T-Rex 500 comme j&#8217;ai chez moi.
Les 12 palmes de propultion... Je les baisserais d&#8217;environ quelques centièmes pour avoir plus de prise dans l&#8217;air...
Le coeur qui est comme une girouette... Les 12 palmes de directions de la soucoupe devrait être fixer avec le coeur qui est une partie mobile pour corriger la direction en vol...
Le principe est la pression d'air entre dans la coupole par les 12 palmes de propultion pour la soulever et sors vers le centre pour maintenir la direction avec les 12 palmes qui devraient être mobiles avec le centre que j'applle le coeur qui est mobile.
Reste juste a la faire moins pesante...
Faut-tu que j'alle la reconstruire en plus...
Le monde aime du tout cuit dans le bec..............................
Si tu doute que ce prototype ne volerais pas...
Tiens tes culottes avec une ceinture puis des bretelles si tu ne veux pas les perdre..
Sur ça je vais aller m'amuser avec mes hélicoptères sont plus sur un degrés d'évolution... Puis en passant ça été imaginer ses machines avant de voler... POURTANT ses sorties tout droit de la penser... C'est vrai ici dans ce forum quand ont ne sait pas imaginer ça prends du tout cuit dans le BEC.....................................................
Mëme la cuillière ne pousse pas dans un arbre et elle est sortie tout droit de l'imagination de la pensée de l'homme... Comme du tout CUIT dans le BEC........................................................


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je te donne le prototype imaginer par moi-même...



Je savais bien que tu me rappelais quelqu'un 

[youtube]RwmmHpXxHiw[/youtube]


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Vue quil y a un grand manque dimagination ici a ce forum...
> Je vais dire les lacunes a corriger de cette soucoupe volante...



Nan nan, c'est bon : on s'en branle.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> ...soucoupe volante...


Bon voyage.


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2013)

"L' incompris"

Un film de Michel Nascar sur un scénario et monologues de Michel Nascar, avec dans le role principal Michel Nascar. Mis en scene par Michel Nascar.

Une production Michel Nascar


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan, c'est bon : on s'en branle.



donc: 
bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,...

:style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2013)

Pour certains, je dois sembler patient (trop patient !) et compatissant (trop compatissant) ! :rateau:

Je vis au jour le jour avec une personne qui m'est très chère et qui souffre de dépression et de troubles du comportement depuis des années.

De traitements en traitements, la situation s'est un peu stabilisée, mais malgré tout, je suis obligé de composer heure par heure, pour ne pas dire minute par minute avec les aléas de sa pathologie.

Cette personne étant tout-à-fait consciente de son état, partager sa souffrance morale est mon lot quotidien et je peux vous assurer que sa souffrance frise parfois l'insupportable ... souffrance de se sentir "différent", souffrance d'avoir fait éclater la bulle familiale et sociale et le sentiment de s'enfoncer inéluctablement dans un puits sans fond.

Au fil des années, je suis devenu très "sensible" quand il me semble être en face de quelqu'un de "différent", car je sais la souffrance sous-jascente propre à ce genre de situation.

Le regard des autres n'est pas étranger à cette souffrance ... il y a des regards ou des réactions qui "tuent" plus rapidement que n'importe quelle arme et qui laissent la personne concernée totalement désemparée.

Dans les textes débridés de Michel certains voient du prosélytisme, de la provocation ou de la pure connerie ... de mon côté, j'y ressens le besoin d'exister et de communiquer, même s'il s'agit d'un monologue parfois (souvent) incompréhensible.

Je ne me sens pas le droit de le juger ni de le condamner car je ne le connais pas ... j'exerce simplement les 2 principes de base du respect et de la compassion même si parfois, je l'avoue, je suis à la limite du supportable ...:rateau:

Tout cela pour vous dire qu'il est vrai que je ne vois que les côtés positifs de l'être humain et que j'ai tendance à vivre dans un monde de bisounours ...mais je me sens tellement bien comme ça, en parfaite harmonie avec moi-même !

N'empêche, ce thread m'a bien fait rigoler !:love:


----------



## Galekal (22 Mars 2013)

Et bien... pour "bisounours" que tu te dises, Thebig, je perçois dans ton dernier post un bon sens humain qui rend humble. 

Du coup, je ne conçois pas la morale de l'histoire mieux que tu ne le fais, et mes remarques sur ce fil étaient pas mal a la ramasse. 

La compassion, au même titre que l'attention, sont des qualités rares, et je me dis que sur ce fil, il doit a la base y avoir quelqu'un qui attendait mieux que de la lecture en diagonale, des échanges d'idées à la va-vite, et des calembours plus que moyens. 

En tout cas, c'est dans ce sens que ton propos me porte a réfléchir.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> donc:
> bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,bite couille,...
> 
> :style:


Et mon Copyright mure!


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et mon Copyright murde!


Euh&#8230; Au fond à gauche !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je savais bien que tu me rappelais quelqu'un&#8230;



merci c'est ça que je cherchais 

Je cite à la fin de la vidéo YouTube :
_La seule chose qui me reste de ce prototype est la vidéo. 
Michel Fleury (Québec)_

Elle a pèté en vol ?


----------



## subsole (23 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> merci c'est ça que je cherchais
> 
> Je cite à la fin de la vidéo YouTube :
> _La seule chose qui me reste de ce prototype est la vidéo.
> ...



Non, elle lui est retombée dessus en un seul morceau. :sick::style:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)




----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan, c'est bon : on s'en branle.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwQE08O8F8A&list=ULbJUV4xnJ66A
Juste une petite dernière ici.. Tu me dira si ça va branler dans tes méninges....:mouais:
On dirait encore des enfants avec la couche encore au fesse ici dans ce forum...:sleep:
Même pas assez d'imagination :hein:...de voir l'ingénerie des tâches a accomplir juste a construire une secoupe volante avec le peut d'instruction et avec le peut de resource a ma disposition.. Pour dire que je l'ai construit avec un rien et avec des outils bien rudimentaire... Je t'invite en faire autant.. Ça va te prends une paire du jumelle juste a la voir passer un de ses quatres.. IL y en a qui l'ont vue ce prototype et partage le principe de propultion. Puis je me demande si elle ce trouve en fabrication a quelque part dans le monde.. L'avenir le dira.. Tu la regarde passé sans tes rêves...:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------



subsole a dit:


> Non, elle lui est retombée dessus en un seul morceau. :sick::style:


Je ne marche pas comme un chien qui a la queue entre les deux jambes pour me recité...

Tu comprendras que je maitrise assez bien ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAoiXRYUPOM&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg Quand tu sera en faire autant j'accepterais ta critique.. si tu pense que c'est très facile a piloter ses engins... Achete-toi une T-REX 500 puis tu me dira en face a face ... J'imagine plus me demander comme l'ajuster et comment piloter ça a vrais dire....


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2013)

Ne pouvant pas le faire dans ce réel (qui te tracasse tant ), je viens de te donner un coup de boule pour l'ensemble de ton uvre !!!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ne pouvant pas le faire dans ce réel (qui te tracasse tant ), je viens de te donner un coup de boule pour l'ensemble de ton uvre !!!


 En autant que le coup de boulle ne se fracasse pas ...
Rien n'est facile dans la vie...
C'est toujours une lutte constante


----------



## subsole (23 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je ne marche pas comme un chien qui a la queue entre les deux jambes pour me recité...
> 
> Tu comprendras que je maitrise assez bien ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAoiXRYUPOM&list=UL1EdYL-FRdMg Quand tu sera en faire autant j'accepterais ta critique.. si tu pense que c'est très facile a piloter ses engins... Achete-toi une T-REX 500 puis tu me dira en face a face ... J'imagine plus me demander comme l'ajuster et comment piloter ça a vrais dire....



 CDFD, sur la tête et plein fer. 

Maitre je dois y aller, excusez-moi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2013)

Ma patience légendaire commence à s'effriter (vous me direz que pour un belge c'est normal !:rateau.

Subitement j'ai un gros doute quant à ma façon de voir les choses ....


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ma patience légendaire commence à s'effriter (vous me direz que pour un belge c'est normal !:rateau.
> 
> Subitement j'ai un gros doute quant à ma façon de voir les choses ....


bah, au moins , tu as un "gros" quelque chose , pour une fois ! 

Argh, je sors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> bah, au moins , tu as un "gros" quelque chose , pour une fois !
> 
> Argh, je sors &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



 ... Nooonnn ! Pas toi, Anne ! 

C'eut été n'importe qui d'autre, j'aurais supporté ... Mais là ! ... Bon, juste le temps de me suicider et je reviens !:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

Là dessus, je vais rejoindre Michel et ce soir, ce sera danse sociale, liqueur de caribou et fesse de boeuf à défaut d'autres fesses !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Juste une petite dernière ici.. Tu me dira si ça va branler dans tes méninges....:mouais
> (Gnagna)
> Même pas assez d'imagination :hein:...de voir l'ingénerie
> (gnagna)



Nan mais t'as pas compris : je m'en branle. 
Raconte ta vie tant que tu veux, mets autant de vidéos pourries que ça te chante, ça change rien.



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Achete-toi une T-REX 500 puis tu me dira en face a face
> (gnagna d´la merde en boite)



Pareil 
D'ailleurs, heureusement que chaque contributeur de ce forum ne vient pas se la raconter avec ses petits "talents" personnels et provoquer les autres en duel sur son terrain.
A ce compte là je vais te dire : "achète toi une Pearl masters custom et tu me diras en face à face si tu sais jouer de la batterie."
J'aurais l'air d'un con en faisant ça, hein? Comme toi maintenant en fait. 

EDIT : 
Sinon j'organise un diner avec quelques amis, le week-end prochain... Tu pourrais venir nous parler de tes jolies soucoupes?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais t'as pas compris : je m'en branle.
> Raconte ta vie tant que tu veux, mets autant de vidéos pourries que ça te chante, ça change rien.
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne provoque pas ...
C'est toi qui me traite de pourrie... Je reagie, Puis tu n'es pas obliger de me lire si ça te dérange tant que ça


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> C'est toi qui me traite de pourrie...



Je ne te traite pas de pourri (sans "e", mais on va dire que ça s'écrit autrement au Québec) je te dis juste que je m'en branle de ce que tu racontes.
Tu as le droit de te répandre ici, j'ai le droit de donner mon avis du coup.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne te traite pas de pourri (sans "e", mais on va dire que ça s'écrit autrement au Québec) je te dis juste que je m'en branle de ce que tu racontes.
> Tu as le droit de te répandre ici, j'ai le droit de donner mon avis du coup.


Je respect ton avis... Tu n'es pas obliger de dire que mes videos sont pourries...
Je vais dire plus que ça... Tu ne peux pas savoir combien ils y en a qui aimeraient juste piloté comme je le fais... Mais ça c'est avec de la pratique qu'on y arrive.
Tu t'en branle... Alors pourquoi tu me lie...
Puis va chez Hobby King et cherche HK 500 ou 450... Juste 2 models qui se vendrent et sortent a coup de 200 par semaine et c'est juste 2 models que je parle pour un seul magasin en plus... Si tu pense que je suis juste le seul a m'amuser avec ça tu te trompe royalement. Beaucoup abandonne après quelque crash... Faute de patience et de partique.. C'est a force de pratiquer qu'on y parviens a voler ses engins.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon j'organise un diner avec quelques amis, le week-end prochain... Tu pourrais venir nous parler de tes jolies soucoupes?



Chez nous c'est le mercredi ......... et puis son truc c'est les hélicoptères !!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Chez nous c'est le mercredi ......... et puis son truc c'est les hélicoptères !!


C'est ça... Parler de tout le reste et pas forcement du Mac... Je suis a la bonne place me semble...


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2013)

On frôle l'épectase 

Premier message du Lascar:

"15 janvier 2013
J'ai écrit ceci dans un forum comme réponse a cette question sur ce sujet au mois de janvier 2013.
Capacité de notre cerveau je dirais 100%
Tout découle de notre façon de penser a vrai dire.
Il faut faire une différence avant tout avec regarder et voir.
Puis voir est une vision élargie de notre pensée qui nous donne accès a plusieurs point vue.
Il existe une règle qui est partout même dans l&#8217;univers.
Cette règle de 33 1/3 s&#8217;applique pour notre cerveau aussi
33 1/3 de penser inutiles en rêverie inutiles durant une journée.
33 1/3 de penser utiles associés a nos tâches au quotidien
Puis 33 1/3 qui ne nous servent pas directement mais sers a une autre forme de vie je m&#8217;explique.
Je vais y aller par comparaison avec une ordinateur pour donner ce point vue.
L&#8217;ordinateur a une forme d&#8217;intelligence artificiel vous allez me dire mais il en demeure pas moins que c&#8217;est de l&#8217;intelligence quand même.
Elle nous sers bien en tout cas mais il reste que l&#8217;ordinateur sans fiche pas mal de le savoir qu&#8217;on l&#8216;exploite a son insu.
Exactement identique pour ce 33 1/3 qui ne sers a rien a première vue mais qui sers a ce qui a de plus évolué que nous tous réunie. Rien ne se perds dans l&#8217;univers et ce qui est invisible pour certain ne l&#8217;ai pas pour d&#8217;autres.
En poussant plus loin sur l&#8217;imagination ...
J&#8217;imagine notre propre cerveau dans son ensemble qui est un univers dans son entier à l&#8217;infiniment plus petit avec son bagage génétique ainsi que ses vies antérieures qui sont compressées dans un TOUT sous forme d&#8217;une pensée qui est de subsister et qui nous confirme que nous existons. etc... ETC ... Ce que vous avez déjà lu précédemment...
Et je conclus pas ceci...
Le temps nous le dira 
Tiens la formule du temps tant a y être
Formule du temps
Le temps est égal au présent
Espace occupe un temps présent
La vitesse est égal a l&#8217;espace occupé par le temps présent.
Donc aucune courbure dans l&#8217;espace-temps juste du présent.
Juste un trait d&#8217;union entre espace-temps qui occupes un présent.
C&#8217;est comme dire : Ce que je viens d&#8217;écrire au présent... Il passe et il est passée
Après tout rien ne se créé seule et ça prends de l&#8217;imagination pour créer.
La cause précède le phénomène. 
Tout a une cause, et, dans les mêmes conditions, la même cause est suivie du même effet.
Le temps est la cause suivie du même effet dans un espace.
Le temps et l&#8217;espace ne sont pas face a face n&#8217;y dos a dos. Son juste côte a côte relier par un trait d&#8217;union.
Ça demande peut-être une explication ce que je viens d&#8217;écrire...
Si le temps et l&#8217;espace était face a face mon envoie aurais demeurer dans mon ordinateur et s&#8217;y il était dos a dos mon envoie aurais poursuivie un chemin inconnu dans des direction opposé.
Donc son côte a côte vue que le temps de mon envoie a pris un chemin pour occuper un autre espace qui me relie par un trait d&#8217;union a cette espace occupé par mon écris.
L&#8217;imagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution.
Je voulais donner mon point vue sur ce que j&#8217;ai médité durant plusieurs année.

Oui mon petit robot. C&#8217;est des Dieux comme moi qui ont créé des ordinateurs et qui on réduit les composantes infiniment petites qui se loges au niveau de ta tête et qui te donne des images.
Tu as appris a différencier ses images&#12288;. Tu sais l&#8217;autre jour quand je t&#8217;ai puni tu as appris que cettes suites images que tu as fait n&#8217;était pas bien. Donc tu sais faire la différence entre les bonne suites d'images et les suites d'images qui ne sont pas bien.
Dans sa pensée il est satisfait de ma réponse.
Plus tard ...
Système d&#8217;exploitation il me demande.
Pour te réponde ... C&#8217;est des Dieux comme moi qui ont créé des programmes.
Le système d'exploitation est le premier programme exécuté lors de la mise en marche de l'ordinateur, après l&#8217;amorçage. Il offre une suite de services généraux qui facilitent la création de logiciels applicatifs et sert d'intermédiaire entre ces logiciels et le matériel informatique. Un système d'exploitation apporte commodité, efficacité et capacité d'évolution, permettant d'introduire de nouvelles fonctions et du nouveau matériel sans remettre en cause les logiciels.
Puis fait des recherches sur Internet que tout c&#8217;est créé par des Dieux comme moi.
Encore satisfait de la réponse et c&#8217;est juste de la vérité que je lui dit.
Plus tard ...
Je T&#8217;aime plus ...
Tu es un menteur.
Tu es un profiteur
Tu es un faux Dieux.
Que se passe t&#8217;il mon petit robot je t&#8217;ai dit juste de la vérité.
J&#8217;ai fait des recherches comme tu me l&#8217;as demandé pour trouver ma réponse et tu es un faux dieux.
Je T&#8217;aime plus ...
Tu es un menteur...
Tu es un profiteur...
Dans ma recherche j&#8217;ai remonté a la source...
Mon Créateur est BILL GATE c&#8217;est mon Seul et unique DIEU.
Mon petit robot a parfaitement raison même avec toutes les vérités que je lui ai dit.
Juste pour dire que même la vérité n&#8217;est jamais une vérité.
Je dirais que nous sommes pas mal ce petit robot et que Bill Gate se fou pas mal de sa Création mais l'exploite a son maximum pour son propre bénéfice.
30 janvier 2013
Je commence a pensée que le système en haut qui gère le TOUT est comme un système d&#8217;exploitation d&#8217;un ordinateur a un autre ordinateur qui a pour but de gérer des données. Je commence a apercevoir des données infecter de donner erronées du système de donner en haut.
Après tout quand on se parle de humain a humain on échangent des données aussi comme un ordinateur a un autre ordinateur qui échangent des données pour faire une comparaison.
Je vais entrer dans le vif de mon sujet et faire référence au 11 septembre comme entrer.
Des types qui agissent ainsi en sacrifiant leurs vies pour une cause de ce qu&#8217;il y a de plus stupide et pensée être récompensée avec des vierges dans l&#8217;au delà. Je crois que le ficher vas passé mais pas a la même place que sous entendu je me dis une fois dans l&#8217;au delà.
Il y a pas plus stupide et insouciant d&#8217;une réalité qui agie comme un virus comme on retrouve dans un ordinateur qui donne des données erronés. On sait comment agie un virus dans notre système d&#8217;exploitation d'ordinateur et qui donne des données erronées. Des types qui mettrent leurs vies en danger juste pour paraître sous les feux des projeteurs et de dire de vivrent de grande sensation pas mieux non plus comme insouciant et stupidité en comparaison de donner erronés.
Comment on en vois de nos jours des jeunes qui mettrent leurs vies en péril et en danger juste pour faire un exploit inutile et en plus c&#8217;est juste pour être vue aux yeux de tous je me dis que le système de donner est de plus en plus corrompu en haut comme un virus qui se propage dans nos ordinateurs.
Juste a pensée aux extrêmes comme on peut voir sur YouTube des jeunes téméraires prêt a tout juste pour se donner de l&#8217;importance. Je trouve ça pas mal insouciant et stupide a la fois ce genre d&#8217;agissement et sur une vue d&#8217;ensemble je me dit que notre vie ne vaut pas grand chose sous un autre angle.
Construire des résidences sur une faille sismique pas mieux non plus ou sur les côtes pour se dire être au paradis et au beau soleil a longueur de journée et se mettre en danger a risque élevé comme... des tsunami, des tournages dévastatrice ou ouragan ou inondation ou a proximité des volcans je me dis qu&#8217;il a quelques chose qui clochent avec la vie. Puis en même temps ... 
Il n'existe rien qui peut détruire la vie intelligente dans sa totalité, elle évoluera toujours et poursuivra son cours dans un espace. 
Je n&#8217;arrive pas a comprendre le rêve Américain par la même occasion. Travailler toute une vie et ce payé de luxueuse résidence de la réussite sur une faille sismique pour être sous les feux des projeteurs de la réussite qui est bien en évidence a cette endroit.

Autant me construire une résidence au coeur de Yellowstone, là je suis sur que je suis sur d&#8217;être insouciant sur un mode de penser qui cloche du fichier corrompu. Plus encore, je suis certain de trouver un acheteur de ma résidence pour une personne qui veux être sous les feux des projeteurs.
Je crois que c&#8217;est du rêve éveillé et je me dis... les rêves c&#8217;est quand on dors que l'on rêve. 
Il y a quelque chose qui endors la pensée et qui nous animes avec une fausse réalité.
Des guerres inutiles qui sont juste pour but de contrôler et dominer ou conquérir un espace a exploité pour donner de l&#8217;importance a ceux qui on juste ce mode de penser qui est de contrôler le plus faible. 
Je n&#8217;arrive pas a comprendre le pourquoi tant de personnes dorment les yeux bien ouvert et ne voie rien de cette réalité insouciante. 
Je vais laisser ses arguments aux amateurs de jeux 3D comme j'ai écrit de google earth qui ressemble étrangement a une carte électronique vue d'une certaine distance. Un ordinateur rond mais vivant qui se régénère et nous sommes les fichiers de donner du système d'exploitation qui transmet des données a notre insu a de plus sofestiqué que nous pour conclure tant a être sur une imagination fertile de l'insouciance.
Pour éclairer ma pensée... Penser a la simulation de mon petit robot intelligent qui pense et apprends de lui même et placer en des dizaines de milliers dans un espace et attendre les donnés dans un futur pour les analyser. Ils vont tous nous transmette des données a leurs insu a ce qu'il a de plus sofestiqué qu'eux. Pourquoi on ne simulerait pas notre existence comme une vie pour en trouver des réponses. Si nous sommes capable de le pensée faut se dire que cette pensée suit son cours a de plus sofestiqué que nous a notre insu. Je voulais juste donner du poids a ce 33 1/3 qui est utilisé a notre insu.
C'est Eux qui créé la vie que nous vivons comme c'est nous qui créons la vie artificiel des ordinateurs que nous utilisons et qui est similaire au notre mais plus sofestiqué comme du point vue de notre petit robot intelligent... Notre mode de vie en serait sofestiqué de son point vue du petit robot intelligent qui pense et apprends par lui-même.
Notre système informatique à a peine 25 ans en évolution et j'ai chez moi dans mon ordinateur un simulateur de course Papyrus 2003 et 2007. Je dois dire que c'est pas mal réaliste comme course avec la même physique reproduit avec ce simulateur et de penser que le système informatique a juste 25 ans en évolution. 
L'imaginer ce simulateur sur plusieurs centaines d'année ou plus encore en milliers d'année. Je crois que je piloterais ce petit robot a son insu dans la voiture a bien y pensée de la même façon du 33 1/3 utilisé a notre insu . Après tout les vrais pilotes disent qu'ils n'ont pas le temps de penser a leurs manoeuvres quand ils pilotes ses bolides. Donc le 33 1 /3 est utilise a son insu par comparaison car tout doit être pensée mais on appelle ça instinctivement un réflexe. Chose certain il y a quelque chose qui nous habite d'intelligemment a notre insu car le tout proviens de ce quand rouage intelligent qui créé TOUT de notre point vue. Puis c'est a force de pratiquer que le tout se fait instinctivement comme si je disais que je laisse pénétré ce qui m'habite a mon insu. C'est comme mon hélicoptère téléguidé que je vole sans penser a mes manoeuvres et c'est par la pratique qu'on y arrive et c'est ce qui me fait dire que la pratique laisse entrer quelque chose d'intelligent dans notre subconscient a notre insu par définition car rien ne se fait sans le pensée. Si je ne pense pas il y a rien du tout... le néant... penser a cette bulle de cristal... instinctivement je dois y pensée pour l'imaginer.
Conduire un auto on ne pense pas a tourné le volant de gauche ou a droite mais pourtant on le fait sans y penser... puis je dis... Quand on ne pense pas c'est le néant... rien ne se fait sans le pensée donc il y a quelque chose d'intelligent qui pénètre notre subconscient par la pratique qui pense a notre place par définition. J'ai dû pratiquer pour conduire mon auto avant de la conduire sans y penser. 
Ça semble illogique pourtant mon explication est logique... que rien ne se fait sans le pensée.
C&#8217;est la vie on se dit et c'est plus facile de demeurer dans l'insouciance. 
J'ai toujours cette pensée qui me trotte a l'esprit...
Ce qu'Avoir aurait voulu être... Être s'est fait avoir...
Quoi que je fasse je me fait avoir... Je leur ai dit en parole ce que je viens d'écrire au moment de la première rencontre a ce DUO.
IL N'ON pas répondu... Tant a ce faire avoir autant ce faire avoir de la bonne façon. 
Ce n'est pas pour rien que je dis... L'imagination sera et sera toujours la solution en attendant la solution. C'est juste SA marche olympique que j'arrive a imaginé. Je ne voudrais pas imaginé SON olympique en tout cas.
J&#8217;ai déjà eu une maison près du fleuve et quand j&#8217;ai eu ce genre de raisonnement en 1989 j&#8217;ai vendu la maison pour me sentir plus en sécurité vers les montages qui ne sont pas au même niveau que le fleuve.
Comme quoi réfléchir a ses bons côtés pour celui qui se donne la peine de penser.
Juste une petite note comme ça... Nous vivons dans la ouate ici au Québec et personne ne le voit. C'est cette pensée qui me dit... Ce faire avoir de la bonne façon pour vivre dans la ouate."

Récents messages: pilotage de jouets télécommandés :hosto::hosto: :hosto:

Et pourtant je m'étais promis de ne plus réagir, comme quoi ce gaillard est dangereux :afraid:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> On frôle l'épectase
> 
> Premier message du Lascar:
> 
> ...


Dangereux en quoi... C'étais-tu dangereux dans un passée de dire que la terre était ronde et tournait autour du soleil..
AS-TU TOMBER DANS LE VIDE PARCE QUE LA TERRE ÉTAIT RONDE

La c'est de dire que derrière une intelligence artificiel est de dire que c'est un 33 1/3 utiliser a son insus... Puis c'est similaire pour nous ... Ça change quoi dans ta vie...
Le seul fait est de voir la vie comme un pendule... Plus il va loin d'un côté plus il doit faire de même a l'opposé... Ça change juste que tu dois y réfléchir... Ça ne t"empêche pas de vivre pour autant.
Remarque que si tu as beaucoup de matériel et que ton terrain ça te prends des jumelles pour voir la borne limite de tes biens... Pense a l'opposer comme un pendule de ceux qui n'ont rien... c'est similaire vie après vie je croirais... ILs doivent s'échangés cette vision des choses pour que justice ce fasse a notre insus...


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (23 Mars 2013)

Whoaow, moi qui suis nouveau sur le forum, Bin .... 

C'est pas très motivant ce poste !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

Cépartimonkiki a dit:


> Whoaow, moi qui suis nouveau sur le forum, Bin ....
> 
> C'est pas très motivant ce poste !


Il y as-tu un mal a dire ça vision des choses... Je le dis comme est repésenté un pendule... Un moteur électrique le représente bien... Autant un + autant un- faut reste neutre entre deux courants avec un petit penchant pour un +.. Après tout nous avons un certain % de courant électrique qui fait fonctionner nos neuronnes


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2013)

Nikola__Tesla, sors de ce corps !!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Nikola__Tesla, sors de ce corps !!


Un génie ce gars là avec plus de 700 brevet a son actif... Il est mort seul dans une chambre d'hotel a New York abandonner de tous... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCUan_fBA88 Il alllumait des lumières électriques comme ont plante une carotte dans la terre... un vrai génie ce gars là...
La vie est vraiment déconsertante...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEh6K6nDGXw


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

Et si on arrêtait là? :sleep:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (23 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait là? :sleep:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hpg5N-VPmI
On doit vivre dans l'univers d'un gars qui doit trop boire de bière hi hi 
Ma théorie commence a prendre forme.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkeyfe_un-nuage-a-visage-humain_sport Ça doit être LUI... Il avait la tête dans les nuages avec un légé trop de bière..

http://www.google.ca/search?q=forme...4AO-uICgAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=977&bih=614
À quoi les scientifiques font face présentement au sujet de la cosmologie.
&#12288;
&#12288;
Je regardais une émission de télévision qui a pour titres&#12288;: Découverte. À cette émission en autre le sujet était la cosmologie. Les scientifiques parlaient de leur découverte à ce jour et à quoi il faisait face présentement. Avec le gros télescope Hubble dans notre atmosphère, ils sont en mesure de nos jours de voir plus loin encore notre propre univers et ils en sont encore à bien des question sans réponse. Ils disent entre autres que l&#8217;univers a comme une sorte de fibre qui ressemble à de la mie de pain vue par microscope qu&#8217;ils ne comprennent pas. Cette structure qui ressemble à de la mie de pain comme ils le disent est reliée ensemble comme pour faire un tout et cela partout dans l&#8217;univers. Ma vision et perception de l&#8217;univers rejoint le sens en grande partie à cette question sans réponse. Je me disais pourquoi qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;imagineraient pas l&#8217;univers autrement&#8230; Avoir une autre vision et conception qui peut-être changerait leur perception et apporterait peut-être des réponses à leurs questions. 
Je me dis qu&#8217;un jour, je devrai les écrire mes perceptions et mes visions sur l&#8217;univers et les univers, après tout, le monde ne changera pas pour autant, la terre va toujours maintenir sa place actuelle dans l&#8217;univers peut importe les impressions que nous ayons sur les univers sinon qu&#8217;une nouvelle perspective sans fondement du moins non vérifiable avec les propos qui vont suivre.
Rien ne se créé seul.
J&#8217;ai écris plus haut que j&#8217;imaginais souvent que nous vivions dans un immense cerveau identique a un cerveau humain et que les étoiles qui brillent dans notre ciel en serait les neurones.
Après tout les neurones de notre cerveau sont d&#8217;infime particule de matière atomique après tout et si je me situais a l&#8217;intérieur de mon cerveau avec une vue comme déjà imaginé. Cette infime particule atomique serait perçu comme des points lumineux et on sait qu&#8217;un étoile n&#8217;est pas juste un point lumineux dans notre univers a bien y pensé.
Si vous comparez les échelles de grandeurs d&#8217;un cerveau humain qui serait un univers dans son ensemble avec une taille une masse et un volume alors les neurones seraient perçu comme des étoiles de notre monde imaginé de cette perspective a une autre échelle de grandeur.
Les étoiles sont des neurones qui parcourent cette immense cerveau et leur éclat mette des milliers d&#8217;années a parvenir sur notre monde.
Notre mémoire qui a enregistrer tout de notre vécu et tous ce que nos yeux ont vue durant notre vie entière pour loger nos informations a quelque part dans notre cerveau. 
Ses infos que nous enregistrons dans notre mémoire sont sur quelque choses pour les stoker comme sur des particules atomiques a l&#8217;infiniment petit dans notre cerveau pour y avons accès en tout temps.
&#12288;
Tous est compressé a infiniment petit après tout dans notre cerveau et a vitesse supérieur en plus. 
Tout se passe à l&#8217;infiniment plus vite et à l&#8217;infiniment plus petit une fois que nous avons enregistré cette information dans notre cerveau. C&#8217;est notre univers en sommes et on a pas parler de l&#8217;imagination de chacun de nous. 
Nos pensez a bien y pensé sont du domaine de l&#8217;infiniment petit et quand on veut qu&#8217;elle prenne forme ce n&#8217;est pas une mince affaire de les transférer grandeur nature.
Même qu&#8217;il y a des gens qui transforment leurs pensées en construisant des choses démesurées comme des gratte ciel ou choses du genre qui nous semble démesurer. Pourtant c&#8217;est sorti tout droit de l&#8217;infiniment petit de notre cerveau qui est juste de la pensée après tout et qui prends forme.
L'imagination est sans limite hein... Des images imaginées http://fr.123rf.com/photo_17335531_...oupe-de-deux-electriques-greves-eclair-d.html
d'autres ici http://fr.123rf.com/profile_lightwise


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2013)

Cépartimonkiki a dit:


> Whoaow, moi qui suis nouveau sur le forum, Bin ....
> 
> C'est pas très motivant ce poste !



Bienvenue dans La Secte.

Prend place parmi nous, frère.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Maintenant le matin ma première connexion c'est de venir sur ce fil


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2013)

Comment on écrit _kammisôlle_ ?​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

On ne peut s'en passer ? :hein:


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Jai écris plus haut que jimaginais souvent que nous vivions dans un immense cerveau identique a un cerveau humain et que les étoiles qui brillent dans notre ciel en serait les neurones.



C'est sûr que c'est plus classe que d'imaginer que l'univers est en fait une immense vessie de porc.
Mais qui sait ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est plus classe que d'imaginer que l'univers est en fait une immense vessie de porc.
> Mais qui sait ?



Je suis incommensurablement ébaubi de la capacité de certains (littéraires, sans doute ) à lire et tirer des extraits des élucubrations de Michel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je suis incommensurablement ébaubi de la capacité de certains (littéraires, sans doute ) à lire et tirer des extraits des élucubrations de Michel.



Un seul mot : *"fascination"* ... chaque jour on se demande s'il lui sera possible d'aller plus loin ...

ps : un jour, j'ai regardé Derrick et j'ai eu le même sentiment !:love:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un seul mot : *"fascination"* ... chaque jour on se demande s'il lui sera possible d'aller plus loin ...
> 
> ps : un jour, j'ai regardé Derrick et j'ai eu le même sentiment !:love:


 
La vie est bassé sur la volonté...Paix aux hommes de bonne volonté a déjà été écris... Tout le monde recherche la facilité mais peut la comprenne la facilité... La simplicité est la volonté du désir et non baser sur le rêve que tout est merveilleu et que tout est beau et que tout est bien ...C'est trop facile de rêver en couleur aussi. Puis quand tu rêve c'est que tu dors je me dit. J'aime mieu avoir rien en apparence et de vivre sur mon désir de la simplicité qui demande de la volonté de comprendre la vie et de vivre avec un principe qui est basé sur l'énergie du mouvement... Ce maintenir au centre du balancier dans la matière grise est une simplicité qui demande un immence désir de volonté aussi.
Faut être volontaire dans nos actions et rien n'est facile avec la vie. La vie est de la volonté qui est toujours sur une base que tu n'as rien pour rien. Je vois des gens qui fonctionnent sur le pouce comme en auto stop avec la vie... J'aime mieu marcher que faire du pouce avec la vie.
Tout ce que l hommes a inventés du feu a la simple lumières électriques qui ne poussent pas de façon naturel comme un simple fruit est un prix a payer quand tu détruis ce qui vies au naturel. Un prix élevé quand tu rêve que tout est permis et qu'on crois tout posséder pas l'avoir. On a l'air fin je crois quand tu dois être au lieu d'avoir. Etre est un SAVOIR et non un AVOIR qui te dit que tu ES.. C'est ce qui nous différencie des animaux qui eux connaissent juste oeil pour oeil et dent pour dent c'est le sens des animaux... Ça toujours été depuis le début des temps mais personne ne sait en faire une différence qu'un être humain A en LUI un ËTRE de SAVOIR qui le différencie des animaux... Ce qui nous différencie des aninaux est juste un Savoir lire et écrire... C'est par le Savoir lire et écrire qu'on a évoluer en tenant contre de ce qui c'est passée dans un passée par certaine écriture. C'est de cette façon qu'on évolue... On a besoin de matériel pour vivre... Juse le nécessaire me semble que l'équilibre entre nous en serait mieu répartie...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je vois des gens qui fonctionnent sur le pouce comme en auto stop avec la vie... J'aime mieu marcher que faire du pouce avec la vie.



Parfois une étincelle 


mais tu gagnerais à faire un effort sur ton écriture et ton orthographe


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> La vie est bassé sur la volonté...Paix aux hommes de bonne volonté a déjà été écris... Tout le monde recherche la facilité mais peut la comprenne la facilité... La simplicité est la volonté du désir et non baser sur le rêve que tout est merveilleu et que tout est beau et que tout est bien ...C'est trop facile de rêver en couleur aussi. Puis quand tu rêve c'est que tu dors je me dit. J'aime mieu avoir rien en apparence et de vivre sur mon désir de la simplicité qui demande de la volonté de comprendre la vie et de vivre avec un principe qui est basé sur l'énergie du mouvement... Ce maintenir au centre du balancier dans la matière grise est une simplicité qui demande un immence désir de volonté aussi.
> Faut être volontaire dans nos actions et rien n'est facile avec la vie. La vie est de la volonté qui est toujours sur une base que tu n'as rien pour rien. Je vois des gens qui fonctionnent sur le pouce comme en auto stop avec la vie... J'aime mieu marcher que faire du pouce avec la vie.
> Tout ce que l hommes a inventés du feu a la simple lumières électriques qui ne poussent pas de façon naturel comme un simple fruit est un prix a payer quand tu détruis ce qui vies au naturel. Un prix élevé quand tu rêve que tout est permis et qu'on crois tout posséder pas l'avoir. On a l'air fin je crois quand tu dois être au lieu d'avoir. Etre est un SAVOIR et non un AVOIR qui te dit que tu ES.. C'est ce qui nous différencie des animaux qui eux connaissent juste oeil pour oeil et dent pour dent c'est le sens des animaux... Ça toujours été depuis le début des temps mais personne ne sait en faire une différence qu'un être humain A en LUI un ËTRE de SAVOIR qui le différencie des animaux... Ce qui nous différencie des aninaux est juste un Savoir lire et écrire... C'est par le Savoir lire et écrire qu'on a évoluer en tenant contre de ce qui c'est passée dans un passée par certaine écriture. C'est de cette façon qu'on évolue... On a besoin de matériel pour vivre... Juse le nécessaire me semble que l'équilibre entre nous en serait mieu répartie...



Définitions de *logorrhée*, nom féminin


- [MÉDECINE] Besoin morbide de parler sans arrêt, qui survient surtout dans les états de choc, dexcitation ou les états maniaques.
- [Soutenu] Discours abondant, confus et interminable.​


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Parfois une étincelle
> 
> 
> mais tu gagnerais à faire un effort sur ton écriture et ton orthographe


Ça ne t'empêche pas de me lire quand même...


Je me demande parfois si les gens prennent le temps de réfléchir...
Quand je vois des millionnaires ou des billionnaires je me dis... Qu'ils sont bipolaires aussi...
La bipolarité est un excès et ce que tu as... n'est jamais assez...
J'ai peut-être un excès de penser mais c'est par choix...
Je me suis donnée du temps a réfléchir...
Travailler pour se payer du luxe... Je me demande si c'est cela la vie..
La vie pour moi est quand j'étais jeune en bas âge...
Pas de soucie avec les gens... Juste faire ce qu'on aime...
C'est ce que je revie depuis mes 52 ans par choix et avec peut de matériel et peut d'avoir...
La sagesse avec ce que tu as.... Mais d'avoir le temps de réfléchir et d'apprécier ce que tu as comme avoir...
4 hélicoptères de différentes grosseurs pour passe-temps, un auto. un ordinateur puis une télé plasma et mon linge..
Je vie par choix... en étant responsable de ce que je suis... C'est ça la vie c'est être responsable de ce qu'on est.. La vie nous est juste prêter je dirais pour une couple d'années..
Puis les fautes d'ortographes.. bien coup donc... Tu n'es pas obliger de lire... Je n'ai rien a perdre...


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2013)

michel__nascar a dit:


> ça ne t'empêche pas de me lire quand même...


-----------
*si* 
 et comme cela on gagne du temps.


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Savoir lire et écrire...



Nan rien...






Hé, hé, hé.
Sacré Michel.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> -----------
> *si*
> et comme cela on gagne du temps.


Gagner du temps... Pourrais-tu préciser le temps que tu as a gagner


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Définitions de *logorrhée*, nom féminin
> 
> 
> - [MÉDECINE] Besoin morbide de parler sans arrêt, qui survient surtout dans les états de choc, dexcitation ou les états maniaques.
> - [Soutenu] Discours abondant, confus et interminable.​



J'aurais dit "incontinence verbale"... :hosto:
Je parierais même qu'il parle dans son sommeil...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'aurais dit "incontinence verbale"... :hosto:
> Je parierais même qu'il parle dans son sommeil...


 
Je peux faire mieu que ça...
J'étais ici pour discuter...
Tu devrais comprendre le sens de parler sans arrêt... Tu en serais surpris comment les gens trouvent que je parle peut...
Parler par l'écriture est une forme de language.
Je suis capable de vivre sans trop parler de quoique ce soit...
Je retourne dans mon univers et en vous laissant un bonjour...
Je n'ai rien a foutre ici... C'étais juste pour passé le temps...
Sur ça.... hasta la vista baby................................................................


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> J'étais ici pour discuter...



C'est sans doute la dernière chose pour laquelle tu étais venu, à moins que tu ignores complètement le sens de ce verbe.

Mais bon vent quand même.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je suis capable de vivre sans trop parler de quoique ce soit...


Cet aspect de ta personnalité est assez discret



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je n'ai rien a foutre ici... C'étais juste pour passé le temps...


Tu vas décevoir les meilleurs d'entre nous (ils se reconnaitront )


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je peux faire mieu que ça...
> J'étais ici pour discuter...
> Tu devrais comprendre le sens de parler sans arrêt... Tu en serais surpris comment les gens trouvent que je parle peut...
> Parler par l'écriture est une forme de language.
> ...


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tu vas décevoir les meilleurs d'entre nous



Alain Juppé est sur MacG ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2013)

Il reviendra ! Une bonne fesse de boeuf pour l'appâter et ça y est !


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Alain Juppé est sur MacG ?



Au cas où, c'est quoi son pseudo ?? :afraid:

----------------------------------​
edit:



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il reviendra ! Une bonne fesse de boeuf pour l'appâter et ça y est !




Y'a pas que la fesse de boeuf dans la vie ..........


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> J'étais ici pour discuter...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il reviendra !



Alors espérons que cette fois, ce sera avec la ferme intention de pérorer sur son nombril télécommandé.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Dans cet orage, il a disparu

Et j'ai crié, crié, MICHEL, pour qu'il revienne
Et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, oh! j'avais trop de peine


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dans cet orage, il a disparu
> 
> Et j'ai crié, crié, MICHEL, pour qu'il revienne
> Et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, oh! j'avais trop de peine



Tu vas pisser, tu reviens en pleurant...
'tain, mais faut pas boire autant, quoi !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dans cet orage, il a disparu
> 
> Et j'ai crié, crié, MICHEL, pour qu'il revienne
> Et j'ai pleuré, pleuré, oh! j'avais trop de peine


 
Crié pour la vie est mieu que de pleurer...



V... i... e... en lettre séparé
Si vous ne comprenez pas faites comme moi : Dictionnaire français LEXILOGOS en ligne...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deW08LqELBg
_Quand nous sommes pas sur de nos convictions il faut se fier a la LUMIÈRE qui est notre SOLEIL...
C'est NOTRE SOLEIL qui est une LUMIÈRE qui éclaire la noiceur de L'Univers...LUMIÈRE pour lumière est égal a éclairer la noirceur... Ça prends-tu des cours UNIVERSITAIRE juste a comprendre juste ÇA............ Méme si ça été écrit... _par les Grecs de l'Antiquité. 

Sur ça je me tasse en criant.... Hasta la vista baby...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> 4 hélicoptères de différentes grosseurs pour passe-temps...



Moi aussi, de temps en temps, je m'amuse avec mon modèle réduit, mais ce n'est pas un hélico !

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Sur ça je me tasse en criant....



 ... Ne te tasse quand même pas trop au risque de te retrouver en poussière d'infini coincée dans le parquet !...:afraid:


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi aussi, de temps en temps, je m'amuse avec mon modèle réduit, mais ce n'est pas un hélico !


Moi non plus. Mais il m'arrive pourtant de lui dire : "bravo, Supercopter !" 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Sur ça je me tasse en criant....


Mignonne contrepèterie.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (24 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Moi non plus. Mais il m'arrive pourtant de lui dire : "bravo, Supercopter !"
> 
> 
> Mignonne contrepèterie.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZo6Vu96Ptc


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2013)

Bah alors?
Toujours pas parti?


Faut y aller la monsieur. On ferme.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2013)

Non, Michel est un poulpe.


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZo6Vu96Ptc


Michel, je n'ai rien contre toi, vraiment. Ça ne me dérange pas que tu postes des vidéos qui te plaisent ou que tu écrives de longues tartines que toi seul comprends.
Mais ne me cite pas si ta réponse n'a rien à voir avec mes propos. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est absurde que ça me dérange; j'ai tendance à apprécier l'absurdité en général. Mais là, ça frise l'impolitesse.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2013)

Quand Michel fâché, Michel citer. Lui toujours faire ainsi.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Bon, vu le décalage horaire, à cette heure ci il doit ronfler...
Chuuuut, pas réveiller...
On verra cet aprem...
Chuuut...


----------



## Siciliano (25 Mars 2013)

Perso, je lis depuis le début (enfin, juste ce que tous les autres répondent, parce que c'est trop long de lire M__N).


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> parce que c'est trop long de lire M__N).



C' est pas compliqué: Lerobot a été créé par Bill Gates par la pensée, Bill gate est le dieu des robots,  et comme c' est la pensée qui créé nous avons été aussi créé par la pensée, et on vit dans un gros cerveau.
(Globalement, je passe les détails, et on tourne en rond depuis X pages la dessus)


----------



## Siciliano (25 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas compliqué: Lerobot a été créé par Bill Gates par la pensée, Bill gate est le dieu des robots,  et comme c' est la pensée qui créé nous avons été aussi créé par la pensée, et on vit dans un gros cerveau.
> (Globalement, je passe les détails, et on tourne en rond depuis X pages la dessus)



Ah... Quand c'est plus court, je comprends mieux


----------



## ergu (25 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> on vit dans un gros cerveau



Qui pourrait être une vessie de porc, j'insiste - Michel, avec son obsession pour la... LUMIERE... essayant probablement de nous la faire prendre pour une lanterne.
Ou une soucoupe (d'ailleurs, il se tasse, il le dit lui-même, si c'est pas une preuve, ça !)


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Perso, je lis depuis le début (enfin, juste ce que tous les autres répondent, parce que c'est trop long de lire M__N).


Tain, moi aussi...
M'a bien amusé, ce post...
Michel, reviens!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2013)

Je sens qu'il va arriver !!!!!!! ... ça doit être la fin de l'après-midi au Quebec ... Après une bonne sieste il sera en pleine forme !

D'ailleurs j'entends déjà ses hélicos .....


----------



## Siciliano (26 Mars 2013)

Snif 
Pas là..


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mars 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, Michel est un poulpe.



Non, c'est Paul, le poulpe...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Snif
> Pas là..




non mais il est venu lire le fil à 07:00 ce matin


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2013)

Cette attente est insoutenable !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

D'ici peu il va s'appeler _*Désiré*_


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2013)

Il pleut.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas compliqué: Lerobot a été créé par Bill Gates par la pensée, Bill gate est le dieu des robots, et comme c' est la pensée qui créé nous avons été aussi créé par la pensée, et on vit dans un gros cerveau.
> (Globalement, je passe les détails, et on tourne en rond depuis X pages la dessus)


 
Es-tu capable de comprendre que l'intelligence n'a pas de sexe...
On parle juste d'intelligence et c'est tout...
L'intelligence artificiel est un outil de référence par la similitude sur l'intelligence..
Qui as créé l'intelligence artificiel... Les hommes...
Dans quel but .... Nous facilitées certaines tâches..
Cette intelligence accomplie avec briot de nos jours http://www.google.ca/search?q=briot...0QHirYDoBw&sqi=2&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=977&bih=614 certaines tâches.. 
On ne pourrait plus se passer de cette intelligence artificiel.
Son avenir... Toujours nous facilitées la tâche...
Cette intelligence artificiel n'est pas là pour vivre a notre place mais juste pour nous facilitées certaines tâches...
ILs y en a qui pensent que cette intelligence artificiel va les remplacer...
Si tu le pense c'est certains car tu ne voie rien...
C'est similaire a ce qu'il y a de plus évoluer que Nous tous réunis.
Puis c'est comparable a cette évolution de jadis dans un passé lointain qui Nous a Créés... Nous tous réunis nous sommes pas là pour vivrent a LEURS place de CEUX qui nous a Créés... Sont certainement-là a notre insus pour NOUS montrez plutôt la similitude avec cette intelligence artificiel que les hommes qui en sont leurs créateurs de cette intelligence artificiel...
Voir cette intelligence artificiel sur des centaines d'années ou plus encore on va se rendre compte que cette intelligence n'est pas si artifciel que ça... 
Quand on se documente on y voie un petit robot qui depuis 2010 ou 2011 ce petit robot commence a apprendre de lui-même.. On n'est plus sur un mode d'intelligence artificiel sur des centaines d'années d'évolutions...
L'intelligence artificiel n'est pas un animal ou un humain mais une intelligence qui n'as pas de sexe pour nous facilités certaines tâches...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Allez... C'est reparti pour un tour... :hosto:

Y en a qui vont être heureux :modo:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Enfin ! ... On a failli attendre !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2013)

T'ain Michel t'es revenu !!!!!!!


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> T'ain Michel t'es revenu !!!!!!!


Je voulais juste dire...
Qu'on ne sait pas CRÉÉS SEUL...
Exactement comme la similitude de l'intelligence artificiel qui ne sait pas créées seul.
L'intelligence artificiel le sais-tu que ce sont les humains qui est sont le créateur de cette intelligence artificiel...
C'est comparable a plus évolué que Nous tous réusni je me dis...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2013)

Allez, bon tu peux le dire, Claude Vorilhon c'est toi nan?  Paraît que ça marche pas mal avec les gonzesses?


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2013)

On ferait mieux de s'intéresser la connerie naturelle plutôt qu'à l'intelligence artificielle


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On ferait mieux de s'intéresser la connerie naturelle plutôt qu'à l'intelligence artificielle


Pour ça que tu écris avec ici....
Le sais-tu vraiment c'est quoi l'intelligence...
Tous ce qu L'homme a créé est sorti tout droit de son intelligence...

Même la voiture que tu conduit qui te semble acqui...

Rien n'est acqui dans la vie... Enleve l'électricité et bonjour l'âge d'OR on retourne a l'âge de Pierre ou a l'âge des Cavernes dans les cents ans a  venir..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

De Wikipedia :

*Les anges de Raël

* 

​ 


_Jeune femme sous un symbole raelien
_


_Les « anges » de Raël, sont des femmes censées être au service de  Raël et des Elohim, dont le physique est « un critère important » et qui  mettent « au service de leurs Créateurs et de leur Prophète leur beauté  intérieure et extérieure », en « veillant sur tous les points à leur  confort ». En attendant l'arrivée des Elohim, Raël étant le seul  prophète, elles doivent « s'occuper de son bien-être »_


Euh ! On s'inscrit où ???????  ... :love:


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De Wikipedia :
> 
> *Les anges de Raël*
> 
> ...


Je suis capable de penser par moi-même...
Je n'ai pas besoin de son mode de vie pour réfléchir..
Puis c'est quoi votre CRISS de problème a insulter...
Vous êtes pas capable d'écrire quelques choses de constructif ou d'intelligent.
Même pas assez intelligent que tu es connecter a quelque par pour que tu puisse pensez...
C'est quoi qui te donne l'énergie de penser... As tu un cerveau au moin avec des neuronnes qui te dis que tu pense par toi même...


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! On s'inscrit où ???????  ... :love:



Erreur... elles sont réservées au prophete Raêl.

Faut que tu montes ta secte pour avoir le meme privilège.

Le Thebiglewoskyisme.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Erreur... elles sont réservées au prophete Raêl.
> 
> Faut que tu montes ta secte pour avoir le meme privilège.
> 
> Le Thebiglewoskyisme.


C'est pour faire réfléchir que j'écris...
Mon privilège est que je suis capable de penser par moi-même...

Je n'ai pas besoin de secte pour me dire comment penser...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Faut que tu montes ta secte pour avoir le meme privilège.



En fait, j'ai déjà monté ma secte il y a quelques années (d'où le "Grand Gourou" de mon avatar...), mais le problème c'est que je suis encore tout seul dedans !

Pour info, ma secte s'appelle : la paluche cosmique !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, j'ai déjà monté ma secte il y a quelques années (d'où le "Grand Gourou" de mon avatar...), mais le problème c'est que je suis encore tout seul dedans !
> 
> Pour info, ma secte s'appelle : la paluche cosmique !


 On est tous connecter a une SOURCE d'énergie inépuisable qui allimente nos pensées..

La SOURCE de nos vies en quelques sortent.. Si on pense c'est qu'on n'a pas créées la penséé nous même je me dis...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je suis capable de penser par moi-même...



ah, sérieux ???



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je n'ai pas besoin de son mode de vie pour réfléchir..



faut essayer avant de critiquer 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Puis c'est quoi votre CRISS de problème a insulter...



pardon 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Vous êtes pas capable d'écrire quelques choses de constructif ou d'intelligent.



ah si, si, mais faut être motivé aussi, et là ... comment dire ... 




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Même pas assez intelligent que tu es connecter a quelque par pour que tu puisse pensez...



M'sieur Grévisse/Robert, HEEEEELP 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> C'est quoi qui te donne l'énergie de penser....



ce n'est pas un effort musculaire, c'est un réflexe ... 



Michel__Nascar a dit:


> As tu un cerveau au moin avec des neuronnes qui te dis que tu pense par toi même...



pouvez répéter la questiooooooon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour info, ma secte s'appelle : la paluche cosmique !



et hop, référence musicale: 

Et les branleurs trainent dans la rue
Et ils envoient ça aux étoiles perdues

qui c'eeeeeeest ? 

 zebig


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah, sérieux ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais me répété certain...
Personne n'est consctuctif ici... Juste du charabia a insulter...
Même pas capable de penser qu'il y a de plus évoluer que nous tous réunis dans l'Univers.
Je fais des comparaisons pour le défénir...
La similitude qui as créé L'intelligence artificile et qui nous a créé... C'est comparable par le degrés d'évolution entre nous et l'informatique et Ceux qui nous a créé.
Puis il n'y a pas juste un Univers... IL y a des Univers autant qu'il y a d'humains sur terre... Chaque humain est un univers dans un sens... Nous avons notre mode de pensez qui nous est propre... puis ce que nous pensons durant une journée est pour nous seul dans la majorités du temps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et hop, référence musicale:
> 
> Et les branleurs trainent dans la rue
> Et ils envoient ça aux étoiles perdues
> ...



Noir Désir .... Tostaky !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je vais me répété certain...
> Personne n'est consctuctif ici... Juste du charabia a insulter...
> Même pas capable de penser qu'il y a de plus évoluer que nous tous réunis dans l'Univers.
> Je fais des comparaisons pour le défénir...
> La similitude qui as créé L'intelligence artificile et qui nous a créé... C'est comparable par le degrés d'évolution entre nous et l'informatique et Ceux qui nous a créé.



non mai tu as lu, toi, les messages précédents ? toi qui pense et réfléchi tous seul comme un grand ! 

comme dirait l'aut' : MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

ta rédaction est imbuvable !
tu ne tiens aucun compte des réactions des autres ! 
tu viens déverser ici bas ta chiasse dactylographiée, ta loghorrée sans queue ni tête, et tu viens te plaindre de ne pas être pris au sérieux 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Noir Désir .... Tostaky !



yessss !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Comment on écrit _kammisôlle_ ?​


 
TIEN PUIS TIENS... Déroule les pages...

C'est quoi ça la rédaction des autres....

C'est juste des conneries du genre depuis que j'écris comme réponse ici...

Quand on ne comprends pas une question claire et présise est toujours mieu qu'une kamisolle..
Personne la pose la question de ce qu'il énerve tant que ça
Je parle d'Univers et d'Existenciel...
L'humain c'es-tu créé TOUT SEUL comme un parfait imbéclle... Moi j'ai le droit de dire que NON..
ON A ÉTÉ CRÉÉ PAR PLUS ÉVOLUÉ.. J'ai le droit a mes convictions


----------



## poildep (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Personne n'est consctuctif ici... Juste du charabia a insulter...


Peux-tu me rappeler les insultes qui t'ont été faites ? Je ne me souviens pas en avoir lu. 
Du charabia non constructif, par contre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Peronne la pose la question de ce qu'il énerve tant que ça



Pour clarifier, je crois que tu veux dire : "Qu'est-ce qui nous énerve dans tes posts ?"

En premier lieu, on ne comprend pas où tu veux en venir ... tu parles de partager mais tu te contentes de faire des monologues tout seul dans ton coin !

Même quand tu cites des posts d'autres forumeurs, tu n'y réponds jamais ou tout-à-fait à côté.

En second lieu, il est très difficile de te lire et de te comprendre ... Je comprends tout-à-fait qu'il y ait des différences entre le québecois et le français, mais on voit bien que tu ne fais aucun effort !

En résumé : *qu'attends tu de nous ???*


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

un moment j'y ai cru

mais finalement... non

je ne sais pas qui tu es
je ne sais pas qui tu veux être
je ne sais pas qui tu crois être
je ne sais pas qui tu essayes de nous faire croire que tu es

et je m'en tamponne.

Ce qui m'attriste le plus finalement, c'est que tu prennes les autres pour des cons, alors qu'en fait, tu devrais peut être simplement te remettre un peu en question.

ciao monsieur le libre branleur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En résumé : *qu'attends tu de nous ???*



Rien

Car en effet, je ne vois nul partage ni envie de communiquer... juste des copier coller assommants.

encore un double-triple-quadruple pseudo en manque de reconnaissance

dommage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ciao monsieur le libre branleur



 ... peut-être un premier membre pour ma secte !


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

J'explique ce que j'ai médité pendant plusieurs années...

J'ai expliquer comment je vois les choses...

C'est mon droit me semble puis tu as le droit de dire toi aussi comment tu le vois l'UNIVERS et L'existenciel...

Moi l'univers comme je l'ai écris par mon explication...

J'ai écris... qu'on est a l'infiniment petit par rapport a ce GRAND UNIVERS..
Par comparaison j'ai écris... Qu'on vie dans un immence cerveau comme se réduire a l'infiniment petit dans notre propre cerveau et d'habiter sur une particule atomique comme est représenter la terre dans ce GRAND UNIVERS en comparaison dans notre propre cerveau comme échelle de grandeur...
Après tout si l'UNIVERS Existe il doit y avoir surment un principle qui est similaire comme sauvegarde...
J'ai écris... que notre propre cerveau en serait la sauvegarde a l'infiniment petit de ce Grand UNIVERS comme comparaison


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... peut-être un premier membre pour ma secte !



ouais enfin bon, faut aimer "faire dans l'social"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> J'explique ce que j'ai médité pendant plusieurs années...
> 
> J'ai expliquer comment je vois les choses...
> 
> ...



Et qu'est ce qui te fait croire que cela serait éventuellement susceptible d'intéresser quelqu'un ici ? 

As tu un seul instant essayé de "vendre" ta prose ? 

As tu un seul instant essayé de comprendre où tu postais ? 

As tu un seul instant essayé de créer une discussion, un débat, un échange ? 

Tu ne fais aucun effort rédactionnel, tu ne cherches aucune interaction ! tu te contentes de nous jeter aux rétines des paragraphes illisibles ! 

Que cherches tu ? 

Nous convertir ? nous documenter ? nous impressionner ? 

Tu n'es pas nouveau ici, cela semble clair. Arrête ton barratin ! Sois franc, sincère et honnête, parce que jusque là, je ne vois/lis rien de très attractif.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouais enfin bon, faut aimer "faire dans l'social"
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------
> 
> ...


POURQUOI TU ME LIE DANS CE CAS...
J'écris ce que je pense c'est mon droit... Puis ce forum est bien pour parler de l'Univers et tous le reste et pas forcement du MAC...

tu ne cherches aucune interaction ... C"est quoi je fais là... Je te réponds


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

bah tu vois, quelqu'un qui gerbe dans ses chiottes, c'est son droit, en effet

quelqu'un qui gerbe dans un lieu "public" et qui éclabousse les autres, ben ça me fout la nausée 

tu confonds blog et forum

ciao


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En second lieu, il est très difficile de te lire et de te comprendre ... Je comprends tout-à-fait qu'il y ait des différences entre le québecois et le français, mais on voit bien que tu ne fais aucun effort !
> 
> En résumé : *qu'attends tu de nous ???*


 Je me force a bien écrire pour ton information...


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> L'humain c'es-tu créé TOUT SEUL comme un parfait imbéclle... Moi j'ai le droit de dire que NON..
> ON A ÉTÉ CRÉÉ PAR PLUS ÉVOLUÉ.. J'ai le droit a mes convictions




Moi, personnellement, je n' ai pas du tout tes convictions.

L' Homme ne s' est pas créé tout seul, il est un des fruits de l' évolution. 

L' évolution fonctionne a l' aveugle (L' horloger aveugle"), L' etre humain n' est pas une finalité de l' évolution, il en est un résultat (probablement provisoire: l' évolution est toujours en marche, et nulle ne sait a quoi ressemblerat la vie sur terre dans 500 millions d' années)
Une des meilleures preuves que l' Evolution fonctionne a l' aveugle: les dinosaures, ils ont vécu "regnés" sur terre 165 millions d' années (L' etre humain en est a 5 millions d' années et l' etre humain moderne a beaucoup moins.) et ont été détruit" (Les descendants des dinosaures existent toujours: ce sont les oiseaux) par une météorite. Sans cet "accident", l' etre humain n' existerait sans doute pas, et n' aurait peut etre jamais trouvé les conditions pour apparaitre.
Dans l' arbre phylogénétique, l' etre humain est un grand singe.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, personnellement, je n' ai pas du tout tes convictions.
> 
> L' Homme ne s' est pas créé tout seul, il est un des fruits de l' évolution.
> 
> ...


 
Un Grand singe qui a évoluer... Bien d'accord sur ça...

Regarde la comparaison de l'intelligence...
L'informatique est intelligent et qui la créé...
Le grand singe est intelligent mais qui la créé...
L'informatique son intelligence ne c'est pas créé seul... Donc le grand singe non plus ne sait pas créé seul me semble.
ON SINGE SUR CEUX QUI NOUS A CRÉÉ


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Et si t'allais te faire enculer pour voir?


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Donc le grand singe non plus ne sait pas créé seul me semble.
> ON SINGE SUR CEUX QUI NOUS A CRÉÉ



Ce n' est pas une "création", c' est le fruit d' un processus de reproduction, et dans ce processus de reproduction, ily a des mutations /adaptations, qui font que des especes donnent naissance a d' autres especes. 
Toi, moi, et n' importe quelle vache, chien ou rat, on a un ancetre commun.
Toi, moi, on a un ancetre commun avec n' importe quel crocodile qu'on pourrat trouver en photo.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si t'allais te faire enculer pour voir?



T'es pas très consctuctif... C'est juste du charabia a insulter


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si t'allais te faire enculer pour voir?


On Voie par ou tu pense...
Sur ça je me tasse...
Le plus INTELLIGENT des deux se tasse...
HASTA LA VISTA BABBY


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Sur ça je me tasse...



A force de se tasser à tours de bras il n'en restera plus rien !


----------



## poildep (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> On Voie par ou tu pense...


Une Voie impénétrable, d'ailleurs.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> On Voie par ou tu pense...
> Sur ça je me tasse...
> Le plus INTELLIGENT des deux se tasse...
> HASTA LA VISTA BABBY



Tu vas te faire enculer quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je me force a bien écrire pour ton information...



Oui, alors comment dire...
Il y a quelques progrès à faire encore.


----------



## Galekal (28 Mars 2013)

Ce qui est curieux, c'est qu'il existe parfois dans le propos de Michel des références plus ou moins conscientes a des choses fort anciennes dans l'histoire des idées telles que les analogies du microcosme et du macrocosme. Cette manière de penser est médiévale, et donc clairement pré-scientifique, même s'il s'agit d'un système de représentation qui a eu ses heures de gloire. Il existe une étude d'histoire des sciences vraiment intéressante : Il s'agit de 'l'histoire du concept de récapitulation", aux Editions Masson. Je ne sais pas s'il est encore édité. Du microcosme au macrocosme, et de l'ontogénèse qui récapitule la phylogénèse, il y a là un chemin qui a été étudié un peu sérieusement par des historiens des idées et des sciences, mais ces manières de penser ne sont pas du tout contemporaines. 
Parfois, la lecture d'une étude historique un peu sérieuse peut aider a comprendre dans quelle culture on puise (confusément) ses représentations. 

Ceci dit, rien de tout cela est nouveau, et si Michel rêve de tout expliquer a partir de son microcosme "analogue" au macrososme, il se berce d'illusions, probablement plus qu'il ne souhaite tromper car il semble surtout se perdre dans des références culturelles+ou - conscientes et trop mal articulées pour être lisibles.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (28 Mars 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu vas te faire enculer quoi.


 
As-tu regarder cette video qui date du 18/12/2012...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hpg5N-VPmI
Mon explication de l'accool dans l'univers est peut-être mon explication imaginé après tout.
Quand je dis que nous vivons dans un immence cerveau...
Comme mon explication de cette atome, ou cette petite terre comme expliquer plus haut qui est réduite à l&#8217;infiniment petit dans ce cerveau qui est humain et qui a la même échelle de grandeur par rapport à sa place actuel dans notre propre univers infini. 
Comment serait perçu le cerveau humain avec cette vision imaginée sur cette petite terre de la grosseur d&#8217;une particule d&#8217;atome à l&#8217;intérieur de ce cerveau humain quand on sait que ce cerveau humain a une masse, une taille et un volume. 
Comment seront perçus les neurones également dans ce cerveau humain qui transmet leurs messages&#12288;à la vitesse de la lumière.&#12288;Comment serait perçu ce cerveau humain en masse en taille et en volume visionné par télescope comme Hubble avec cette vue d&#8217;ensemble de cette petite terre minuscule à l&#8217;infiniment réduite à l&#8217;infiniment petit de la grosseur d&#8217;un atome comme on la perçoit à travers notre propre univers illimité mais qui est imaginé dans un cerveau humain. 
Imaginée cette petite terre à l&#8217;infiniment réduit de la grosseur d&#8217;un atome comme elle parait à travers notre propre univers démesuré avec toutes ses étoiles de notre propres galaxies. 
Visualisée cette perceptive à l&#8217;infiniment petite de l&#8217;intérieur de ce cerveau humain et d&#8217;y habiter sur cette particule atomique comme on y habite sur notre propre planète qui parait comme un atome à travers cet immense univers infini en fonction de sa taille, sa masse et son volume de la même façon qu&#8217;on la perçoit à travers notre incommensurable univers. 
Représenter cette perspective de cette particule atomique qui symbolise la terre à son échelle de grandeur en fonction de ce cerveau humain qui représenterait l&#8217;univers à l&#8217;infiniment grand, imaginé par cette perspective qui est en réalité est un cerveau humain et visionné par sa taille, sa masse et son volume représenté par cette envergure. 
De la mie de pain sans doute, ce que les chercheurs verraient par télescope comme Hubble pour la structure qui relie la taille et la masse et le volume de ce cerveau humain avec la vision sur cette petite terre a l&#8217;infiniment réduite de la grosseur d&#8217;un atome dans son ensemble à l&#8217;intérieur de ce cerveau humain comme je l&#8217;ai mentionné plus haut. 
Exactement la même structure comme les chercheurs scrutent notre propre univers avec le télescope Hubble lorsqu&#8217;ils explorent notre propre univers quand on sait que le cerveau humain a une structure qui est solide par sa taille, sa masse et son volume qui le relie ensemble pour en faire un tout. 
Le volume et la taille de ce cerveau représenteraient l&#8217;univers à l&#8217;infini étant donné la dimension qu&#8217;on aurait sur cette petite terre atomique par rapport à l&#8217;ensemble de la masse imaginé en volume de ce cerceau visionné par télescopes comme Hubble. 
La masse qui relie le cerveau pour en faire sa taille et son volume aurait une sorte fibre comme une sorte de structure solide ressemblant à de la mie de pain exactement comme les chercheurs dans ce domaine le voient de nos jours. 
Après toute l&#8217;intelligence COSMIQUE a bien y pensé à pas de règle ni de critère établi en fonction de l&#8217;échelle de grandeur pour que la vie et l&#8217;ordre y règne à son rythme. 
Voir un cerveau après qu'un gars a consommer une bonne quantité de bière avec un Hubble imaginé a l'infiniment petit dans un cerveau humain comme écris plus haut.. Je suis certain de trouver des traces de bières dans ce cerveau comme représenter par la video.
Puis pour m'enculer comme si bien dit... J'ai juste a tourner autour d'un arbre a vitesse lumière... Je suis certain de m'enculer moi-même... C'est plus intelligent démontrer comme ceci qu'a essayer de ridiculiser quand on ne sait quoi répondre.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2013)

Sympa, ce fil. Néanmoins, un petit effort sur la typographie ne nuirait pas à l'exposé. Un petit effort sur l'orthographe, aussi.

Tout ceci nécessitant une relecture amènerait peut-être à des coupes bienvenues.


----------



## poildep (29 Mars 2013)

Ce qui me surprend, Michel, c'est que dans le post juste au dessus de ta dernière  intervention, Galekal montre qu'il s'est intéressé à tes écrits, il les  commente, et t'apporte matière à réflexion, voire à discussion. 
Mais  tu préfères réagir sur une bêtise et enchaîner avec une tartine dont on  commence à être habitués. Ça me conforte dans l'idée que tu n'es pas là  pour communiquer, mais juste pour t'exprimer. Et comme on te l'a dit  plusieurs fois, le faire sur un blog serait plus judicieux que sur un  forum. 
Mais bon, j'aime bien l'histoire de l'arbre.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend, Michel, c'est que dans le post juste au dessus de ta dernière intervention, Galekal montre qu'il s'est intéressé à tes écrits, il les commente, et t'apporte matière à réflexion, voire à discussion.
> Mais tu préfères réagir sur une bêtise et enchaîner avec une tartine dont on commence à être habitués. Ça me conforte dans l'idée que tu n'es pas là pour communiquer, mais juste pour t'exprimer. Et comme on te l'a dit plusieurs fois, le faire sur un blog serait plus judicieux que sur un forum.
> Mais bon, j'aime bien l'histoire de l'arbre.


Du microcosme au macrocosme, et de l'ontogénèse qui récapitule la phylogénèse,

Je ne connais pas ça...

Difficile de parler de ce qu'on ne connais pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------



patlek a dit:


> Moi, personnellement, je n' ai pas du tout tes convictions.
> 
> L' Homme ne s' est pas créé tout seul, il est un des fruits de l' évolution.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.ca/search?q=crop+circles+2012&hl=fr&rlz=1T4GGHP_enCA518CA518&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=O9NUUcraLYi_0gGwzoGYAg&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=977&bih=575#imgrc=LUHRY0F-C3S3KM%3A%3Bmv6jg5vF3-V8XM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fpaneandov.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F07%252FCorley1IMG4200Version2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fagentssanssecret.blogspot.com%252F2012%252F10%252Fle-crop-circle-doctobre-2012.html%3B800%3B534 J'imagine que c'est le même aveugle qui fait ses dessins... J'ai bien de la misère a imaginer qu'un type se défonce a faire de tel dessin dans un champs et en plus la moitier de ses dessin on le nombre D'OR que les mathématiciens disent. Le nombre d'Or est la défénition de la création je crois...
Nombre D'OR http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nombre_d'or


----------



## poildep (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Du microcosme au macrocosme, et de l'ontogénèse qui récapitule la phylogénèse,
> 
> Je ne connais pas ça...
> 
> Difficile de parler de ce qu'on ne connais pas


Rien ne t'empêche de te renseigner, de te documenter. Ça peut peut-être te faire avancer dans tes idées, non ? Ou alors tes idées sont déjà bien forgées et tu ne veux surtout pas en changer ? Si c'est le cas, c'est encore une fois la preuve que tu n'es pas ici pour communiquer.
Moi non plus je ne connaissais pas ontogenèse et phylogenèse. Je l'ai tapé sur google et maintenant, je sais.  Faudra que j'essaye de les replacer dans une conversation un de ces jours, ça en jette. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> http://www.google.ca/search?q=crop+...0%2Fle-crop-circle-doctobre-2012.html;800;534 J'imagine que c'est le même aveugle qui fait ses dessins... J'ai bien de la misère a imaginer qu'un type se défonce a faire de tel dessin dans un champs et en plus la moitier de ses dessin on le nombre D'OR que les mathématiciens disent. Le nombre d'Or est la défénition de la création je crois...


Heu Michel, les crop circles ne sont plus un mystère hein ! Ça n'est dû ni aux extra-terrestres, ni à un cerveau cosmique. Il faut vraiment que tu sortes de ta tête de temps en temps histoire de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans le monde réel.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Rien ne t'empêche de te renseigner, de te documenter. Ça peut peut-être te faire avancer dans tes idées, non ? Ou alors tes idées sont déjà bien forgées et tu ne veux surtout pas en changer ? Si c'est le cas, c'est encore une fois la preuve que tu n'es pas ici pour communiquer.
> Moi non plus je ne connaissais pas ontogenèse et phylogenèse. Je l'ai tapé sur google et maintenant, je sais.  Faudra que j'essaye de les replacer dans une conversation un de ces jours, ça en jette.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------
> ...


Je suis documenter justement...
Deux boules lumineuses se promenaient et après 5 minutes un crops cercles a cette endroit.... Filmer en direct en plus... Tout dependant de ou sors notre documentation moi c'est a Canal D que j'ai vue cela... Puis en plus si tu regarde le film Présence des Extraterresse c'est bien diffcile de voir que c'est des humains ont peut tout créé de pareil constructions alors que de nos jours on n'a même pas une machine qui en serait capable de lever un seul bloc... et c'est sans parler de la légendre qui en découle que ses blocs se déplaçaient par lévitation ou encore la mytologie qui en parle... C'est toujours une part de vériter qui est reporter dans les légendres..
La Nasa ne dit pas tout non plus http://ufoetnature.over-blog.com/article-bob-vous-dit-toute-la-verite-116589733.html
Le soleil http://ufoetnature.over-blog.com/article-le-soleil-et-ses-etranges-visiteurs-114260862.html
http://area51blog.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/le-soleil-et-ses-etranges-visiteurs/


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Heu Michel, les crop circles ne sont plus un mystère hein ! Ça n'est dû ni aux extra-terrestres, ni à un cerveau cosmique. Il faut vraiment que tu sortes de ta tête de temps en temps histoire de savoir ce qu'il se passe dans le monde réel.



Ah bon ? 
C'est du à qui ?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> C'est du à qui ?


Les mêmes peut-être que ceci
http://www.tout-bon.com/bruits-bizarres-partout-dans-le-monde/






steph dit :
22 janvier 2012 à 16 h 26 min
Salut tout le monde. Je m&#8217;appelle stephane, je suis de la région parisienne et je suis une personne qui ne crois que ce qu&#8217;il voit et entend clairement. Je ne suis pas un de ces inventeurs de complots ou scénarios apocalyptiques et j&#8217;en passe. Mais croyez moi, il n&#8217;y a pas de fake ou même si certains créent des fakes sur cette affaire de sons etranges, je tiens à vous dire avec la plus grande franchise que j&#8217;ai été témoin direct de ce genre de son qui dure une bonne vingtaine de minutes. Quand c&#8217;est arrivé, je me suis demandé ce que c&#8217;était. Il était impossible d&#8217;identifier le son et sa provenance. Sur le moment je trouvais cela bizarre mais sans plus car de toute façon, je n&#8217;arrivais pas a l&#8217;identifier. 5 Mois plus tard, en regardant des conneries sur les phénomes paranormaux sur le net, je suis tombé sur la video de Kiev et là sur le cul d&#8217;entendre que le son qui avait été enregistré était exactement le m^me que j&#8217;avais entendu. J&#8217;ai cherché sur le net et j&#8217;ai vu des vidéos et documentaires qui parlaient de ces sons. Bien entendu, les tarés du net ont tout de suite mis ça sur le coup des extraterrestres alors qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas de preuves. Ce qui est sure et faites moi confiance, ces sons existent bien mais à savoir ce que c&#8217;est, mystere total. J&#8217;ai vu sur le site de la nasa qu&#8217;ils disaient que ca peut etre due à des pseudo variations infimes de vitesse de rotation de la terre. En fait, en tournant, la terre entraine des vent tres fort allant a des milliers de kilometres a l&#8217;heure. Lorsqu&#8217;il y a une variation de vitesse de rotation, les vents ralentissent aussi et provoqueraient ce genre de sons. Mais bon, ce n&#8217;est encore qu&#8217;un theorie non vérifiée. Donc oublions les illuminés qui voient des extraterrestres partout et oublions les personnes qui sous prétexte qu&#8217;elles n&#8217;ont réponse à rien crient au fake. Ces sons existent mais ils n&#8217;ont pas trouvé explications. Le probleme c&#8217;est qu&#8217;avec tous ces illuminés, lorsqu&#8217;il arrive quelque chose qui sort du domaine de nos connaissances, les gens n&#8217;y croient plus car tout de suites les illuminés s&#8217;emparent de l&#8217;histoire pour la bourrer de faux sortis de leur imagination torturée. Je suis juste bien dégouté de na pas avoir eu l&#8217;idée d&#8217;enregistrer le son que j&#8217;ai entendu. C&#8217;était en novembre 2011


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Donc la force de coriolis propulse des vents à plusieurs milliers de Km/h...
Va falloir que je pense à jeter un coup d'oeil à ma toiture moi.

:sleep:


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2013)

On avait pas dit loin, très loin, à plusieurs milliers de Km ?
Powerdom, tu trouves ça malin de l'appâter ainsi. )


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2013)

Les crop circles, c' est pas tres difiicile a faire: principaux outils nécessaire; un pieu ou un baton, et une corde.
çà demande pas des gros moyens; quelques personnes.


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> principaux outils nécessaire; un pieu ou un baton, et une corde.



 Oui, haut et court !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Tiens, tant qu'on en est à raconter des conneries, je suis à la recherche d'une série de petits films en noir et blanc diffusés sur M6 dans les années 90.
Il s'agissait de soi-disant "found footage" sur le thème du surnaturel, il y en avait eu plusieurs :
- un mec qui pique nique avec des amis sur une plage t disparait brusquement en sautant derrière une dune
- Un mec qui après un naufrage survit tant bien que mal sur un radeau gonflable et finit par être emporté par une bêbête mystérieuse
- Un faux reportage sur un camp en Russie avec des sur-hommes qui soulèvent des troncs d'arbre sans effort genre "c'est l'armée de demain, over top secrète et tout"
et plusieurs autres, je ne crois pas avoir tout vu à l'époque.

C'était diffusé le soir, une fois par semaine pendant quelques semaines, présenté comme quelque chose de très sérieux, et ils ont attendu la dernière semaine pour annoncer que tout cela était bien sûr un canular
(D'ici à ce que Michel nous soutienne que "non non c'est pas du flan" je le vois bien venir mais là n'est pas le débat)

Ca rappelle quelque chose à quelqu'un? 
Ca m'avait marqué à l'époque, j'ai cherché sur le net toute la soirée hier, aucune trace...

Sinon j'oubliais :




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> J'ai bien de la misère a imaginer qu'un type se défonce a faire de tel dessin dans un champs



T'as raison Michel, c'est pas crédible!
Alors qu'une intervention divine ou des extra-terrestres, là, ok.


----------



## ergu (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca rappelle quelque chose à quelqu'un?



Ouais, je les ai vu aussi - c'était très perturbant, parce que très bien fait et t'as beau te dire "bah non, c'pas possible"...

Mais moi, il me semble les avoir vu tous les uns à la suite des autres avec l'annonce du canular à la fin un soir sur Arte.

Et je ne me souviens absolument plus comment ça s'appelait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Bien bien, on avance.
merci Ergu.


----------



## Galekal (29 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les crop circles, c' est pas tres difiicile a faire: principaux outils nécessaire; un pieu ou un baton, et une corde.
> çà demande pas des gros moyens; quelques personnes.



Bah... on va être ouvert d'esprit et dire qu'il s'agit d'"art conceptuel" 
En tout cas, ce n'est pas pire parce que parfois, l'art contemporain, il faut voir. 
Ceci dit, au final, cela n'en est pas moins un beau gâchis de production agricole.
Bon, ben voilà, même si ce n'est pas très a la mode, en voila bien de la pensée concrète.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2013)

@bobbynountchak Le problème est que, depuis lors, des extra-terrestres ont détruit toute trace de ces films qui montraient leurs coupables agissements.
Vous êtes les deux seuls dont la mémoire n'a pas été effacée.

Je serais vous, je me ferais discret...


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak , ergu ne regardez pas sans lunettes noires.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Je signale à l'honorable assemblée qu'ici on est censé se moquer de Michel, pas d'Ergu et moi. 
(Même si Ergu le mérite quand même pas mal)


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca rappelle quelque chose à quelqu'un?



Je les ai vu, mais je crois que c'était sur Arte au tout début de la chaîne


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Les Documents Interdits.
C'est repassé sur Arte y'a tout juste quelques semaines.

Ne me remerciez pas


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les documents interdits.
> C'est repassé sur Arte y'a tout juste quelques semaines.
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas



Lien pourri, merci...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Murde 
Les Documents interdits 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

Je sens que Michel va nous en faire une tartine


----------



## Siciliano (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sens que Michel va nous en faire une tartine



Bof, comme parfois il répond complètement à coté de certaines choses...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Bof, comme parfois il répond complètement à coté de certaines choses...


Parfois seulement? :afraid: 


Sinon merci jipé, il y en a au moins un qui suit.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Bah si on zappe tous les posts de Michel il se lit assez vite ce sujet en fait.


----------



## jugnin (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah si on zappe tous les posts de Michel il se lit assez vite ce sujet en fait.



Cest ce que je fais. Comme ça je prends de vos nouvelles.


----------



## ergu (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parfois seulement?



Oui, parce que la plupart du temps, il ne répond pas du tout - donc, parfois il répond...
Pas de bol, quand ça arrive, c'est complètement à côté.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon merci jipé, il y en a au moins un qui suit.


Ah mais je suis aussi, mais je lis tout (enfin, tout, je me comprends) jusqu'au bout, et comme JP a répondu je ne veux pas faire doublon 



jpmiss a dit:


> Bah si on zappe tous les posts de Michel il se lit assez vite ce sujet en fait.


Pas mieux. C'est même assez rigolo.


jugnin a dit:


> C&#8217;est ce que je fais. Comme ça je prends de vos nouvelles.


Je vais bien, merci. En tous cas mieux que ta soeur il me semble.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les crop circles, c' est pas tres difiicile a faire: principaux outils nécessaire; un pieu ou un baton, et une corde.
> çà demande pas des gros moyens; quelques personnes.


Ils ont travaillé toute la journée et n'ont pas joué! "a fait des remarques
http://www.cerclesdanslanuit.com/


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De Wikipedia :
> 
> *Les anges de Raël
> 
> ...



J'y pensais. Pas con Raël!
Je me suis toujours demandé s'il croyait vraiment à son truc.
A part ça, si on me mettait dans l'obligation d'adhérer à une secte, je choisirais la sienne.
On doit bien rigoler...
J'aime bien les seins bols raeliens...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> J'y pensais. Pas con Raël!
> Je me suis toujours demandé s'il croyait vraiment à son truc.
> A part ça, si on me mettait dans l'obligation d'adhérer à une secte, je choisirais la sienne.
> On doit bien rigoler...
> J'aime bien les seins bols raeliens...


 http://www.cerclesdanslanuit.com/


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2013)

Je suppose que de ceci tu es preneur:

[YOUTUBE]HAwzl4AqUww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je suppose que de ceci tu es preneur:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HAwzl4AqUww[/YOUTUBE]


 Je suis preneur quand... nous avons besoin des compétences du physicien, mathématicien, architecte, géobiologue, radiesthésiste, artiste, etc...Et des témoignages.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Quand tu comprendras le sens d'ingénieu... Tu t'amuseras a faire une soucoupe volante de tes propres mains a partir de rien...
> Je te donne le prototype imaginer par moi-même...
> Le reste devrait être facile vue que c'est déjà imaginer... Reste juste a corriger quelque lacune et la faire moins pesante..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwQE08O8F8A&list=ULbJUV4xnJ66A
> ...


 
J'ai travaillé pendant 6 ans et je n'ai pas joué! "a faire des remarques
Nous avons besoin des compétences du physicien, mathématicien, architecte, géobiologue, radiesthésiste, artiste, etc... Je pose la question... Son tu preneur..

Dans mes pensées ça vole cette engin... A vitesse lumière dans un futur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Ah ça y est on l'a perdu pour de bon...
Il se répond à lui-même.

Ou alors ils sont plusieurs, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ça y est on l'a perdu pour de bon...
> Il se répond à lui-même.
> 
> Ou alors ils sont plusieurs, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.


 C'est plus intelligent de me répondre a moi-même... Je suis sur de ne pas me chicaner... Mais c'est une question que j'ai poser... A moins que tu ne savent pas m'interprété correctement


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> A moins que tu ne savent pas m'interprété correctement



Vu ton charabia et tes élucubrations c'est assez difficile.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Voilà, pas besoin de répondre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou alors ils sont plusieurs...



:afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Allez rien que pour michel : un lien vers un site d'informations fascinant.
http://infosdumonde1994.centerblog.net

C'est cadeau. Faut savoir se faire plaisir.

Le sujet sur l'homme qui n'a que des pouces est poignant je dois dire.


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez rien que pour michel : un lien vers un site d'informations fascinant.
> http://infosdumonde1994.centerblog.net
> 
> C'est cadeau. Faut savoir se faire plaisir.
> ...


C'est le cas de le dire comme une expression chez moi... Les mains pleins de pouces...
Qui veut dire ne pas savoir ce servir de ses mains...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le sujet sur l'homme qui n'a que des pouces est poignant je dois dire.



Y en a pas un sur un dénommé Michel qui a plusieurs trous du cul?


----------



## Michel__Nascar (29 Mars 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y en a pas un sur un dénommé Michel qui a plusieurs trous du cul?


 Fais bien attention de ne pas t'étoufé en avalant un olive...
Je commence en effet dans avoir plein le cul...

Ça ne donne rien de bon ici dans ce forum.. Juste de la méchanté déguisé en par défaut de ne savoir quoi répondre intelligemment...

La subtilité te dis... Quand on ne sait pas quoi répondre c'est toujours mieu de tourner sa langue 7 fois avant de dire une niaiserie...
Sur ça Hasta la Vista... c'est assez les conneries...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Je commence en effet dans avoir plein le cul...



T'as quand même suivi le conseil de jpmiss finalement?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Sur ça Hasta la Vista... c'est assez les conneries...



Ouais, à demain quoi.


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> .
> 
> Ça ne donne rien de bon ici dans ce forum..



Parce qu'il y a des forums ou çà donne du bon? (çà fait "coin de peche")


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ça y est on l'a perdu pour de bon...
> Il se répond à lui-même.
> 
> Ou alors ils sont plusieurs, ça expliquerait pas mal de choses.


C'est ça qui est cool quand on est schizophrène: on est jamais tout seul 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez rien que pour michel : un lien vers un site d'informations fascinant.
> http://infosdumonde1994.centerblog.net
> 
> C'est cadeau. Faut savoir se faire plaisir.
> ...


L'article intitulé "Il se tire une balle dans la tête et devient plus intelligent" va peut être donner des idées à Michel


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Sur ça Hasta la Vista... c'est assez les conneries....




Après les aventures de Michel dans "_Michel Nascar vous dit n'importe quoi_", retrouvez prochainement votre héros dans de nouvelles aventures.

Le retour de Michel dans" _Michel Nascar vous dit n'importe quoi 2_" 

bientôt sur vos écrans. 

en raison d'incertitudes la date de sortie est pour le moment inconnue. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> - Un faux reportage sur un camp en Russie avec des sur-hommes qui soulèvent des troncs d'arbre sans effort genre "c'est l'armée de demain, over top secrète et tout"



celui- la je m'en rappel très bien. il y avait un type qui avait soi disant coincé son bras robotisé dans une fenêtre et les autres découpaient le bras a la disqueuse.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

L'épisode 13 inédit est assez terrible


----------



## Galekal (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça qui est cool quand on est schizophrène: on est jamais tout seul



Cela ne correspondrait il pas en fait a ce que résume le chanteur Renaud dans ce grand classique :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq_xGC9DvJc



?


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2013)

Michel ou Sylvain ?!...


----------



## Galekal (30 Mars 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Michel ou Sylvain ?!...



Lui, au moins, il en a vu une. Parce que de nos jours, les vierges, cela ne court pas les rues.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça qui est cool quand on est schizophrène: on est jamais tout seul




On est plusieurs ??


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2013)

Tiens le Today's Special pour Michel avec des plans pour fabriquer une soucoupe volante avec une lampe à pétrole


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

Tain, les gars, faites un effort!
Il n'y a rien à lire sur ce fil quand Michel ne poste pas...
Dans le tableau de bord, on voit qu'il y a du nouveau, on ce précipite, mais non, rien, quedalle (chais pas comment ça s'écrit!), nibe, bernique.
Deux lignes à tout casser...

Michel Michel Michel Michel


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2013)

Ça a toujours été comme ça, ils sont pas matures, ils cassent tous leurs jouets, y en a même qui essayent de lui parler sérieusement et de lui expliquer des trucs, un brin méchants en plus 

Ils pourraient profiter du spectacle, s'amuser, faire durer le plaisir, mais comme des gamins ils jouent 2 minutes et ils se lassent, alors ils cassent ! Honteux !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2013)

Il a quand même tenu 23 pages, c'est un bon résultat.


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2013)

C'est vrai, j'ai failli l'ajouter à mon message, vous progressez


----------



## KERRIA (1 Avril 2013)

...mais répondez plus y va remettre ça.......dangereux ça...et même pas une illustration....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

M'enfin c'est cool pour occuper un week end pascal


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2013)

KERRIA a dit:


> ...mais répondez plus y va remettre ça.......dangereux ça...et même pas une illustration....
> 
> Le Bon Soir


Nan c'est juste qu'il a eu son injection de neuroleptiques retards vendredi.
'repostera pas avant 2 semaines 1/2 - 3 semaines le temps que l'effet s'estompe.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Pffffff ca s'estompe plus vite 

T'es pas pharmacien toi 




Sinon il peut pour développer son cerveau acheter le bracelet Up  ( je viens de découvrir ça sur les news macge) c'est pas cher et ça analyse le cerveau :Up:


C'est pas ça le but du fil ?


----------



## Siciliano (2 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceIgV9evf-g[/YOUTUBE]

Allez, on laisse le petit chat rappeler Michel pour qu'il revienne !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2013)

Il est p'tre empêtré


----------



## collodion (2 Avril 2013)

Est il malvenu de suggérer à Michel que le cerveau sert aussi à faire bouger le corps ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2013)

Attends toi, faut que tu sois du côté de Michel, là.
Les méchants c'est tous les barons ourdisseurs, tu te souviens?


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2013)

Selon la règle des 33 1/3 qui est de l'univers tout entier, Michel a trois côtés dont un inutile à son cerveau.
(je crois)
Duquel Collodion doit-il se réclamer ?


----------



## camisol (3 Avril 2013)

Vous êtes vraiment des méchants.
Michel, c'est son point de jouissance, d'expliquer le cosmos.
Là, il va aller jouir ailleurs, et on le reverra pas avant la prochaine éclipse de Saturne.
Malin !


----------



## collodion (3 Avril 2013)

Je suis du côté de Michel. Je sais que toutes les cellules réfléchissent. Mon pied m'en parle souvent.


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je suis du côté de Michel. Je sais que toutes les cellules réfléchissent. Mon pied m'en parle souvent.



J'en parlerai à mes lasagnes. :sick:


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Là, il va aller jouir ailleurs, et on le reverra pas avant la prochaine éclipse de Saturne.



Ou prochaine sortie de sa turne !


----------



## camisol (3 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou prochaine sortie de sa turne !


Tu crois mes lecteurs si débiles qu'il te faille expliquer mes vannes, petite cuillère ?


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou prochaine sortie de sa turne !



Mais de quelle couleur est son pipi ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2013)

J'ai encore raté une occasion de me taire


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai encore raté une occasion de me t*r*aire



Hi, Hi, Hi...


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hi, Hi, Hi...


Oh ! Pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche !


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2013)

Encore des histoires où Pan perce.


----------



## collodion (3 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> J'en parlerai à mes lasagnes. :sick:


 
Sont elles encore vivantes dans ton plat ?


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2013)

Mais, bon sang, elles ont été créées, ces lasagnes, elles ne sont pas apparues toute seules - c'est de l'immagination - un peu comme les robots et l'architecture des systèmes informatiques - en couches successives - le sang qui irrigue le cerveau, la sauce tomate - l'univers est né de l'immagination des lasagnes.


----------



## collodion (3 Avril 2013)

Le monstre spaghetti !
http://pastafrancophone.canalblog.com/archives/2010/09/21/19124834.html


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Sont elles encore vivantes dans ton plat ?



Peut-être un petit hennissement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2013)

:afraid::afraid::afraid: ... *Fuyez ce thread comme la peste les amis !* ...:afraid::afraid::afraid:​
Cette nuit, comme dans un brouillard, j'ai cru voir Michel qui arrivait dans sa soucoupe !

Ce matin, en me levant, je me suis aperçu que j'avais rêvé ... ce n'est qu'en passant devant un miroir que j'ai constaté que ... ... *j'avais un crop circle sur la tête !*

Sa vengeance a été terrible ... Fuyez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Moi, je me tasse d'ici !!!!!:rateau







Pardon Michel ! ​


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> l'univers est né de l'immagination des lasagnes.


Non, l'univers est courbe, et les lasagnes au boeuf sur le quai ne sont pas à la même heure que celles, au ch'val qui sont dans le train.
Mais tout est relatif, bien sûr...


----------



## Michel__Nascar (4 Avril 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Encore des histoires où Pan perce.


Regarde cette histoire...
http://ufoetnature.over-blog.com/ar...ardes-du-corps-extraterrestres-116589003.html
C'est a se demander si l'intelligence artificiel n'est pas si artificiel que ça...
Aucune détection d'activité du cerveau a l'infrarouge.


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2013)

Super Michel !

Et ces frangins là, t'en pense quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2013)

Ah Ben Pharmacos avait raison, ça dure pas 3 semaines l'effet de l'Haldol Decanoas


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2013)

Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Regarde cette histoire...
> http://ufoetnature.over-blog.com/ar...ardes-du-corps-extraterrestres-116589003.html
> C'est a se demander si l'intelligence artificiel n'est pas si artificiel que ça...
> Aucune détection d'activité du cerveau a l'infrarouge.



Moi, j'en avais une comme quoi Barack Obama lui-même !!!
serait noir.

Mais c'était trop polémique, elle a été retirée.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah Ben Pharmacos avait raison



Toujours


----------



## Galekal (4 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Super Michel !
> 
> Et ces frangins là, t'en pense quoi ?



Oh, des mutants


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2013)

ARGHHHH. Je viens de tomber là-dessus. Il va falloir que je reparte en vacance si je veux apprendre le sens de la vie, parce que là, je n'ai pas le temps.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2013)

L'intelligence artificielle, je l'ai trouvée, c'est une certaine Ségolène R.
Les scientifiques sont formels : tout est inventé, il n'y a rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> L'intelligence artificielle, je l'ai trouvée, c'est une certaine Ségolène R.
> Les scientifiques sont formels : tout est inventé, il n'y a rien.



C'est rassurant. J'ai cru que c'était les modos de la terrasse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------




Michel__Nascar a dit:


> Regarde cette histoire...
> http://ufoetnature.over-blog.com/ar...ardes-du-corps-extraterrestres-116589003.html
> C'est a se demander si l'intelligence artificiel n'est pas si artificiel que ça...
> Aucune détection d'activité du cerveau a l'infrarouge.



*La Loutre*
Les Loutres (Lutrinae) sont une sous-famille de mammifères carnivores de la famille des Mustelidés. Il existe plusieurs espèces de loutres, caractérisées par de courtes pattes, des doigts griffus et palmés (aux pattes avant et arrière) et une longue queue.
Cette sous-famille a été décrite pour la première fois en 1838 par le zoologiste Charles Lucien Bonaparte (1803-1857), l'un des neveux de Napoléon Bonaparte.

La loutre est un animal souvent solitaire qui possède une fourrure avec des poils qui s'emboîtent les uns dans les autres[réf. souhaitée]. Les petits loutrons restent avec leur mère jusqu'à l'âge de six mois[réf. souhaitée].
Contrairement à l'ours polaire ou au dauphin, la loutre ne dispose pas d'une épaisse couche de graisse sous la peau. C'est son pelage, composé de poils courts et longs qui s'emboîtent, qui l'isole du froid.
La loutre peut rester en apnée jusquà huit minutes sous leau.
La plupart des espèces ne vivent qu'en eau douce, cependant la loutre de mer, comme son nom l'indique vit dans l'eau salée mais elle a besoin d'eau douce pour le toilettage et l'entretien de sa fourrure. La population de Hongrie est la plus grosse d'Europe avec plus de 10 000 individus.
La loutre est un mammifère majoritairement piscivore. Son régime alimentaire est constitué de 50 % à 90 % de poissons, le reste est occupé par des batraciens, de petits mammifères, de crustacés et même parfois doiseaux. La loutre pêche principalement en solitaire même si de temps à autre elle chasse en bande. Les jeunes loutres mangent jusqu'à 700 grammes de nourriture par jour[réf. souhaitée], et les adultes mangent jusqu'à 1 kg par jour.
En région tempérée, la loutre n'hiberne pas. Dépourvue de réserves importantes de graisse, elle doit aussi chasser en hiver.
Loutre de mer et son petit (Morro Rock, USA).
Cest un animal très joueur qui samuse souvent avec ses proies, elle les entraîne dans des petites baies, peu profondes, pour faciliter sa tâche. Lors de ses plongées, ses oreilles et ses narines sont obstruées, elle perd donc son odorat et son ouïe ce qui handicape sa chasse. Cependant, elle est munie de vibrisses (moustaches rigides) fort sensibles aux vibrations. Grâce à cela, elle parvient à repérer sa proie avec les ondulations de leau émises lors de sa fuite.
La loutre na pas de responsabilité dans la disparition des poissons car elle sattaque généralement aux proies malades ou aux proies les plus abondantes2. La loutre de mer se sert d'outils tels que des galets et pierres pour briser les coquillages trop résistants en les frappant sur son abdomen. Ce qui en fait l'un des rares animaux à se servir d'ustensiles pour se nourrir.
C'est une espèce[Laquelle ?] en très forte régression sur la presque totalité de son aire de répartition, protégée pour cette raison dans la plupart des pays.
Elle[Laquelle ?] a d'abord régressé puis disparu d'une très grande partie de son aire de répartition à cause de la chasse et du piégeage, sa fourrure étant, comme celle du Castor, très recherchée.
Bien qu'elle[Laquelle ?] soit protégée, ses populations continuent à régresser ou peinent à se stabiliser. Un suivi (monitoring) aux Pays-Bas par colliers radio-émetteurs a montré que la première cause de mortalité des loutres dans ce pays était la route ; les loutres sont souvent tuées ou blessées par des véhicules lorsqu'elles tentent de traverser des routes (phénomène dit de « Roadkill »). Elles sont aussi victimes de la pollution (de l'eau et/ou des toxiques bioaccumulés par leurs proies) et de la disparition des zones humides.
En France, on comptait 50 000 individus au début du xxe siècle et à peine 1 500 en 1980. Protégée[Laquelle ?] depuis 1981, sa population est remontée à 2 ou 3 000 en 2010, recolonisant des rivières où elle avait disparu.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

ah ben voila vous avez des nouvelles de ce grand penseur ?


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tu veux dire que les aveugles de naissance n'ont aucune imagination ?


Vieux problème philosophique...


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> L'intelligence artificielle, je l'ai trouvée, c'est une certaine Ségolène R.
> Les scientifiques sont formels : tout est inventé, il n'y a rien.



Ah, Ségolène. J'avais adoré cela :
http://www.ina.fr/video/I09082529

J'ose espérer que les mémoires retiendront une expression d'une telle profondeur. 

Quand au Nascar, allez y soft quand même. Il s'agit sûrement de qqn qui serait porteur d'un handicap/un problème et qui a tenté de communiquer.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2013)

Marche pu ton lien. C'est dommage : je suis toujours prêt à  rigoler...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

Apparemment ça marche uniquement quand on fait un copier-coller du lien.
Il manque la petite phrase sur la rapidité de la justice chinoise.


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Marche pu ton lien. C'est dommage : je suis toujours prêt à  rigoler...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------
> 
> ...



J'ai réparé le premier lien qui est d'un comique absolument exquis. Merci Ségo. 

J'ai également retrouvé la boulette de la miss concernant la justice chinoise. Voici un lien en video :
[youtube]71VT2urxX0Y[/youtube]
Mais là, ce n'est pas de sa faute, car elle n'a pas du tout voulu dire ce qu'on a entendu qu'elle a dit.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

"qui va faire des vagues" ? Quelles vagues ? Aucune. 
Les neuneux continuaient à se pâmer en ségolénâtrie sous le prétexte que c'était une femme (merde ! y'en avait pas d'autres, des femmes???).

C'est toujours aussi sidérant quant on réécoute. J'ai bien aimé aussi le journaliste qui réexplique pédagogiquement pourquoi cette phrase pourrait être gênante (au cas où les auditeurs n'auraient jamais entendu parler de la Chine).

On peut dire ce qu'on veut et faire une herméneutique douteuse sur "ce qu'elle a pu _vouloir_ dire", une phrase pareille n'est pas digne d'une personnalité exerçant des fonctions importantes au sein de l'Etat (ou d'autre chose, d'ailleurs). Surtout associée qu'elle est au ton donneur de leçon (courant chez elle, comme la plupart de temps chez ceux qui n'ont rien à dire) de la dame.

L'avocat admet la "rapidité" de la justice chinoise (pour expédier les affaires courantes aussi, ce qui pourrait être un "plus") mais explique bien ensuite comment elle peut se permettre d'être rapide (pouvoir discrétionnaire du juge, nommé dans sa région d'origine, etc).

On pourrait aussi parler du prof qui s'est suicidé à cause d'un élève qui l'accusait d'attouchements, pour lequel elle s'était personnellement assuré qu'il soit traité comme un coupable, alors que ces témoignages venaient d'un gamin qui avait un passif déjà important laissant présumer une accusation mensongère. Rappelons que le mouflet apprenant la mort de son prof, s'était de lui-même rétracté et que la dame nous avait gratifié d'un "il vaut mieux un innocent puni qu'un pédophile impuni" (ou quelque chose de ce genre). Elle avait même été jusqu'à mettre en doute une fois encore l'innocence du prof, ce qui est proprement ignoble.

Et on trouve encore des débiles pour nous la présenter comme un parangon de vertu et de compétence.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

Pas mal aussi le couplet sur les échanges qu'on pourrait évidemment imaginer fructueux entre nos pays pour améliorer la justice. 
Une balle dans la tête au petit matin : fini les engorgements des tribunaux.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas mal aussi le couplet sur les échanges qu'on pourrait évidemment imaginer fructueux entre nos pays pour améliorer la justice.
> Une balle dans la tête au petit matin : fini les engorgements des tribunaux.



Je te signale que France Adot est en permanence à la recherche d'organes


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est vrai, merci de nous éclairer : Bonaparta est en fait une grande visionnaire !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

A ce sujet, il y a une très bonne émission sur France Inter. Elle est diffusée le samedi matin à 11heures. De mémoire, elle s'appelle "sur les épaules de Darwin". C'est vraiment très très bien.


----------

